# KING OF THE STREETS



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SAN JOSE[/i]"*
MORE INFO COMING SOON...
DOUBLE/SINGLE ONLY.....
YOU KNOW ITS ON,IF YOU WENT LAST YEAR....
EVEYRONE IS WELCOME FROM CEN. TO NOR.CAL.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i gonna be there i cant wait


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

oh shiy! taken back to san jose! :cheesy:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hey that around blvd nights time!!!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 27 2006, 08:59 PM~4720444
> *hey that around blvd nights time!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

[attachmentid=439901]
[attachmentid=439902]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 27 2006, 02:25 PM~4718472
> *SAN JOSE[/i]"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON...
> DOUBLE/SINGLE ONLY.....
> ...


AM I WELCOME 2 CARLOS.?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 28 2006, 12:22 PM~4723095
> *AM I WELCOME 2 CARLOS.?
> *


EVERYONE W/ A SMILE ON THERE FACE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im looking forward to it!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im come by n peep it out


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 28 2006, 12:09 PM~4723551
> *EVERYONE W/ A SMILE ON THERE FACE
> *


LIKE THIS HUH :biggrin: IGHT GOOD SHIT.!!!! HEY WHO KNOWS MAYBE WILL BE BEST FRIENDS 1 DAY AFTER KING OF THE $TREET$.!!!!HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I SHOULD B THERE DIZ YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jan 29 2006, 01:09 PM~4728886
> *I SHOULD B THERE DIZ YEAR :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Aztecas Modesto will talk to see if we make it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jan 31 2006, 01:31 AM~4740227
> *Aztecas Modesto for sure will be there again representing
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin: going to be a good summer!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 31 2006, 11:48 AM~4742075
> *cant wait :biggrin: going to be a good summer!
> *


no,ITS GONNA BE A GREAT SUMMER HOMIE!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

sounds good i can make this one for sure, big ups to sharkside :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 27 2006, 04:25 PM~4718472
> *SAN JOSE[/i]"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON...
> DOUBLE/SINGLE ONLY.....
> ...


OOOOOOOWWEEEE ALREADY CANT WAIT LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*T.T.T*.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

ILL BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN, LAST YEAR WAS THE SHIT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Feb 1 2006, 02:12 PM~4751643
> *ILL BE THERE THIS YEAR AGAIN, LAST YEAR WAS THE SHIT
> *


thanks homie.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so only classes are single and dbl? thats it??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

got more info......the hop starts a 6pm....
after the hop everyone can go for a dip.
any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 02:16 PM~4751671
> *so only classes are single and dbl?  thats it??
> *


why you got a bed dancer?
no radical cause its a wast of time and money


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 1 2006, 01:19 PM~4751687
> *why you got a bed dancer?
> no radical cause its a wast of time and money
> *


maybe i do yo. bringing back the old school :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just wondering if the number of pumps is the only criteria no lockup or chain rules. inquiring minds want to know :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 02:32 PM~4751756
> *just wondering if the number of pumps is the only criteria no lockup or chain rules. inquiring minds want to know :cheesy:
> *


same rules as last year


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 12:32 PM~4751756
> *just wondering if the number of pumps is the only criteria no lockup or chain rules. inquiring minds want to know :cheesy:
> *


HOW COME YOU DIDNT HOP YOUR IMPALA AT LAST YEARS KOS?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Feb 1 2006, 04:00 PM~4752769
> *HOW COME YOU DIDNT HOP YOUR IMPALA AT LAST YEARS KOS?
> *


DID THIS THE DAY BEFORE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 03:42 PM~4753091
> *DID THIS THE DAY BEFORE
> *



That would splain it.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 03:42 PM~4753091
> *DID THIS THE DAY BEFORE
> *


OHHHHHHH SNAP


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 04:42 PM~4753091
> *DID THIS THE DAY BEFORE
> *


LOOKS LIKE ALL YOU NEEDED WAS TWO BOLTS IN THE BOTTOM A-ARM AND YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN READY TO GO.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

So who going be there this year? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
Luxurious
EAST SIDE RIDERS
ragz 2 envy
Aztecas*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 06:42 PM~4753091
> *DID THIS THE DAY BEFORE
> *



duck tape :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 1 2006, 05:29 PM~4753385
> *LOOKS LIKE ALL YOU NEEDED WAS TWO BOLTS IN THE BOTTOM A-ARM AND YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN READY TO GO.
> *


ACTUALLY LOOK CLOSELY THE BOLT IS STILL ATTACH IN THE REAR OF THE CROSS SHAFT SO IT BENT THE SHIT OUT OF IT, AND i HAD TO PULL ENTIRE SIDE OF THE CAR APART AND IT WAS LIKE 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE... DONT WORRY ILL BE READY THIS YEAR


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 07:03 PM~4753624
> *ACTUALLY LOOK CLOSELY THE BOLT IS STILL ATTACH IN THE REAR OF THE CROSS SHAFT SO IT BENT THE SHIT OUT OF IT, AND i HAD TO PULL ENTIRE SIDE OF THE CAR APART AND IT WAS LIKE 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE... DONT WORRY ILL BE READY THIS YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 1 2006, 07:03 PM~4753624
> *ACTUALLY LOOK CLOSELY THE BOLT IS STILL ATTACH IN THE REAR OF THE CROSS SHAFT SO IT BENT THE SHIT OUT OF IT, AND i HAD TO PULL ENTIRE SIDE OF THE CAR APART AND IT WAS LIKE 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE... DONT WORRY ILL BE READY THIS YEAR
> *


ok,duc tape and super glue!
:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

LAST YEARS KOS :cheesy:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 1 2006, 02:50 PM~4751892
> *same rules as last year
> *


Post detailed Rules.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Feb 1 2006, 05:02 PM~4753615
> *duck tape  :biggrin:
> *


Should of had some bailing wire


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 1 2006, 05:00 PM~4753601
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 2 2006, 07:25 PM~4761974
> *
> *


BLVD KINGS. It was a cool get together last year, so we will be there.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS

uffin:

Blvd Nights is the same weekend as King of the Streets too incase you hadnt noticed  should be a good cruise after...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

You know we will be there, this time with more rides. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 3 2006, 04:35 PM~4769399
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


ME!!!!!!! I'LL BE OUT THERE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

IM GONNA BE THERE REPRESENTING FOR SURE THIS YEAR


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

We will try to make it out again this year and hopfully the wife's car will have all new suspension so it won't break like last year. :uh: :biggrin: And like last year, the car will be driven there and back all the way from Yuba City!  :biggrin: 
KOS 2005


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT love the SJ-64


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 4 2006, 03:16 PM~4775641
> *We will try to make it out again this year and hopfully the wife's car will have all new suspension so it won't break like last year.  :uh: :biggrin: And like last year, the car will be driven there and back all the way from Yuba City!   :biggrin:
> KOS 2005
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 3 2006, 01:12 PM~4767370
> *You know we will be there, this time with more rides.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 yea im with stupid ........... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Feb 6 2006, 04:23 AM~4786698
> *yea im with stupid ........... :biggrin:
> *


Showin off the new white walls on your town car?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2006, 03:39 PM~4789401
> *Showin off the new white walls on your town car?
> *


showin off the tint? :roflmao:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

t
t
t
for k.o.s :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WERE IS KING OF THE $TREETZ GONNA BE AT.? SAME PLACE LIKE LAST YEAR REDWOOD.? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 7 2006, 02:39 PM~4795987
> *WERE IS KING OF THE $TREETZ GONNA BE AT.? SAME PLACE LIKE LAST YEAR REDWOOD.?  :biggrin:
> *


nope..san jose...the flyer should be out soon.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 7 2006, 12:40 PM~4795992
> *nope..san jose...the flyer should be out soon.
> *


IGHT.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Duke's S.C. Co will be there again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jan 29 2006, 01:09 PM~4728886
> *I SHOULD B THERE DIZ YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: yeah should b..... but you need to get ur head out of the clouds from being in love and finish the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:angry: KOOL IMPRESSIONS


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 1 2006, 05:00 PM~4753601
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 3 2006, 03:35 PM~4769399
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 :machinegun: :angry: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 1 2006, 06:00 PM~4753601
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


lifes finest


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
LIFE FINEST
KOOL IMPRESSIONS*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 7 2006, 07:57 PM~4798760
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


nice lower case


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE!!

We are also goin to be gettin all the action for LOWRIDER SCENE so no, chippin' dont want to be remember that way ha.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 6 2006, 04:51 PM~4790461
> *showin off the tint? :roflmao:
> *


Got a problem wit my tint???? Gonna limo tint the front three windows just for you.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

big ups to ALL clubs comin out to support King Of The Streets!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 9 2006, 09:45 AM~4809587
> *Hope you grow up and finally decide your big enough for hydro's this year  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE YOU GROW UP ENOUGH TO DRIVE YOUR DADS BOMB :roflmao: AND CHANGE YOUR SHIRT.....LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH :roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*Are you guys ready????????????*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2006, 07:45 PM~4814573
> *Are you guys ready????????????
> *


FUCK YEA.!!!! LETZ GET THIS LOWRIDER SEASON STARTED, HAHA TIME TO BRING OUT THE RIDEZ N THE BITCHEZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

ILL BE THERE WITH SJ PART 2


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT

emience


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SJII


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 10 2006, 04:39 PM~4822003
> *ILL BE THERE WITH SJ PART 2
> *


CLEAN AZZ PIC.!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT
Emience*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there again


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 11 2006, 12:40 PM~4827148
> *we will be there again
> *


are you gonna car dance like the last time there was a KOS in San Jo?

hopefully i wont be out of the country this time, i'll defietly be there to show and cruise afterwards.. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2006, 03:15 PM~4827577
> *are you gonna car dance like the last time there was a KOS in San Jo?
> 
> hopefully i wont be out of the country this time, i'll defietly be there to show and cruise afterwards.. :biggrin:
> *


no dancers but we got a hopper comin out this year :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2006, 10:50 AM~4826399
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...



Hey, were not on the list anymore. :dunno: Hope we are still welcomed.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 14 2006, 05:23 PM~4848395
> *Hey, were not on the list anymore.   :dunno:  Hope we are still welcomed.
> *


SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT
*DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY*
LIFE FINEST
KOOL IMPRESSIONS 
Emience
you guys our always welcome.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 14 2006, 04:54 PM~4848685
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...



Right on Bro! Looking forward to a good function again. Last year, the hop was off the hook. And the bike's, those guy's were bad as f--k. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 14 2006, 06:07 PM~4848794
> *Right on Bro!  Looking forward to a good function again.  Last year, the hop was off the hook.  And the bike's, those guy's were bad as f--k. :thumbsup:
> *


this year we wont have a show but every one is welcome to bring there ride....after the hop everyone can take a dip....
Blvd Night is the same night :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Might be one of the BEST Blvd Nights ever!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2006, 09:44 AM~4867050
> *Might be one of the BEST Blvd Nights ever!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2006, 07:44 AM~4867050
> *Might be one of the BEST Blvd Nights ever!!
> *


blvd nights 2004 was tight. hadnt seen that many riders since the late 90s. this year should be better. go out to the hop then caravaning out to the blvd uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0 

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, I GIVE-UP? what the hell is that!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 25 2006, 11:21 PM~4928980
> *OK, I GIVE-UP? what the hell is that!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


El Chupacabra!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 26 2006, 11:53 AM~4931476
> *El Chupacabra!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Let me guess, It use to belong to the LLORONA, and the son of the CUCUI RIGHT? :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I say it is a chinchilla or something.  :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HAVE YOU FOUND A LOCATION FOR KOS.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 1 2006, 09:49 PM~4956957
> *HAVE YOU FOUND A LOCATION FOR KOS.
> *


we have one already....in san jose....just waiting for the flyer guy to post it up :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I SHOULD B ENTERIN DIZ YEAR :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TILL SHEZ FINISHED


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 7 2006, 04:44 PM~4797821
> *:twak: yeah should b..... but you need to get ur head out of the clouds from being in love and finish the damn thing  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: MIND UR BIZZNEZZ :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Mar 7 2006, 05:38 AM~4992893
> *:twak: MIND UR BIZZNEZZ :twak:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 28 2006, 03:39 PM~4941941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I say it is a chinchilla or something.   :dunno:
> *


something   :dunno:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

WHEN AND WERE???


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its on BLVD NIGHTS

AUGUST 19.2006 SATURDAY NIGHT
IN "SAN JOSE"


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2006, 08:35 AM~5017945
> *its on BLVD NIGHTS
> 
> AUGUST 19.2006 SATURDAY NIGHT
> ...


cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93CADDI_@Mar 10 2006, 02:50 PM~5019722
> *cant wait :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait for the flyer


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

did you order them yet?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2006, 03:07 PM~5019852
> *did you order them yet?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:uh:

ill get the address and all the info when i go to the shop. bill has the info?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2006, 04:54 PM~5020750
> *:uh:
> 
> ill get the address and all the info when i go to the shop. bill has the info?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2006, 09:35 AM~5017945
> *its on BLVD NIGHTS
> 
> AUGUST 19.2006 SATURDAY NIGHT
> ...


Any flyers out for this yet? Or is it a combo thing? :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 10 2006, 10:05 PM~4824144
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 :twak: bitch j. u better not 4 get the K.I.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 14 2006, 04:39 PM~4848999
> *this year we wont have a show but every one is welcome to bring there ride....after the hop everyone can take a dip....
> Blvd Night is the same night :thumbsup:
> *


  no show, ....... i want a trophy :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 22 2006, 04:18 PM~4904509
> *:0
> 
> TTT
> *


 :dunno: wut the fuck is that


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 10 2006, 11:19 PM~5023154
> *:twak: bitch j. u better not  4 get the K.I.
> *


thats not jason its amador from eminence...both of them have the same screen name :uh:


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

<------ yeah gil this is me customs with an "S" not a "Z" :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*WHERE IS THE FLYER??? *:banghead:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 17 2006, 12:12 PM~5068530
> *WHERE IS THE FLYER???  :banghead:
> *


we'll have flyers at the next BBQ meeting in a couple weeks  at least i hope. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5068872
> *we'll have flyers at the next BBQ meeting in a couple weeks  at least i hope. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 18 2006, 12:28 AM~5072780
> *
> *


Our members from Fresno are putting this together since my brothers ride is down.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 18 2006, 01:34 AM~5072805
> *Our members from Fresno are putting this together since my brothers ride is down.
> *


good,is it going to be hopping?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 18 2006, 12:34 AM~5072805
> *Our members from Fresno are putting this together since my brothers ride is down.
> *



NICE...*AS LONG AS YOU KNOW YOU GOT DEAL WITH THIS!!!!!!!!!*
[attachmentid=508611]
[attachmentid=508612]
[attachmentid=508618]


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

ooohhhhhhhh!!! It's ONNnnn!!!


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 Hustle_@Mar 19 2006, 12:53 PM~5080262
> *:0
> *


LOOOOOOOOOOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 14 2006, 03:54 PM~4848685
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


We should be in the house


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 19 2006, 01:33 PM~5080427
> *LOOOOOOOOOOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP FUCHEEE!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 18 2006, 10:46 PM~5078055
> *NICE...AS LONG AS YOU KNOW YOU GOT DEAL WITH THIS!!!!!!!!!
> [attachmentid=508611]
> [attachmentid=508612]
> ...


DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNN !!!! :0 :0 BLVD KINGS will do our best- I know that is not a single pump? Right


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Mar 24 2006, 12:11 AM~5110139
> *SUP FUCHEEE!!!!!
> *


WHAT'S UPPER, FUCHEE #3?? SEE YOU IN MONTEREY......


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 24 2006, 12:34 AM~5110254
> *WHAT'S UPPER, FUCHEE #3?? SEE YOU IN MONTEREY......
> *



YOU KNOW FUCHEEES IN FULL FORCE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 17 2006, 11:34 PM~5072805
> *Our members from Fresno are putting this together since my brothers ride is down.
> *




is that petes ride?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 23 2006, 11:20 PM~5110181
> *DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNN !!!!  :0  :0   BLVD KINGS will do our best- I know that is not a single pump? Right
> *


NOPE ITZ A DOUBLE I GOTTA DEAL WIT IT AND DO MY BEST.... :biggrin: DAT RIDE HELLA GETZ UP THOUGH AND LAYZ OUT SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice el cam.


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Mar 25 2006, 04:43 PM~5119057
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


How many members you guys got in the Bay?? I know you guys got some out here in Sac.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be there.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 25 2006, 07:11 PM~5119750
> *Lifes Finest will be there.
> *


reppin to the fullest this year :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2006, 10:55 AM~5112658
> *is that petes ride?
> *


Yup and as far as we know it will be a single-pump


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
LIFE FINEST
KOOL IMPRESSIONS 
Eminence
San Jose Highlites
BLVD KINGS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA*
WHO ELSE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

should be a good one.I just saw a pic of Himbones 64!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 03:13 PM~5129442
> *should be a good one.I just saw a pic of Himbones 64!
> 
> 
> ...


43"????????????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 03:34 PM~5129935
> *43"????????????????
> *


on a good day


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2006, 05:07 PM~5130200
> *on a good day
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 04:08 PM~5130208
> *:thumbsup:
> *


word is you guys are building something this year any truth in that?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2006, 05:10 PM~5130219
> *word is you guys are building something this year any truth in that?
> *


same cars....better hoses...caprice,elco. and someting else


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we will be there to cover it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 27 2006, 05:13 PM~5130245
> *we will be there to cover it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 04:11 PM~5130230
> *same cars....better hoes...caprice,elco. and someting else
> *


yes last year the hoes wernt all that great :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 25 2006, 03:45 PM~5119073
> *How many members you guys got in the Bay??  I know you guys got some out here in Sac.
> *



WE ONLY GOT A COUPLE.......FOR NOW.......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 27 2006, 02:13 PM~5129442
> *should be a good one.I just saw a pic of Himbones 64!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 05:11 PM~5130230
> *same cars....better hoses...caprice,elco. and someting else
> *


i think i know what it is :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 29 2006, 11:40 PM~5146738
> *i think i know what it is  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: what it do?


----------



## g-wit-it (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 27 2006, 08:38 AM~5127511
> *SHARKSIDE
> INSPIRATIONS
> INDIVIDUALS
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

FIRME


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't wait for this day.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

ANYONE SEEN THE FLYER YET :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 6 2006, 08:22 AM~5189912
> *ttt
> *


whats going on sharkside :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT  

LETS MAKE THEM FLY :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2006, 02:55 AM~5168852
> *:biggrin:
> *


... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *
[attachmentid=531318]
[attachmentid=531320]
[attachmentid=531322]


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5209937
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=531318]
> [attachmentid=531320]
> ...


clean


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 9 2006, 08:46 PM~5209937
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=531318]
> [attachmentid=531320]
> ...


 :0 :0 low blow


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 9 2006, 09:51 PM~5210908
> *:0  :0 low blow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5209937
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=531318]
> [attachmentid=531320]
> ...


True That!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A FLYER :biggrin: PLEASE*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5209937
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=531318]
> [attachmentid=531320]
> ...


so are you saying tommy the guy who hops that car is the owner of it????? cause i heard different? and seeing that he has a shop its a shop built car soooo :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 10 2006, 10:14 PM~5217268
> *so are you saying tommy the guy who hops that car is the owner of it????? cause i heard different? and seeing that he has a shop its a shop built car soooo :uh:
> *



TOMMY DON'T OWN THE CAR BUT HE,BERT & ALVINO BUILT IT, PLUS HE DON'T HAVE A SHOP.IT'S COMPLETLY GARAGE & DRIVEWAY BUILT......  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 10 2006, 11:14 PM~5217268
> *so are you saying tommy the guy who hops that car is the owner of it????? cause i heard different? and seeing that he has a shop its a shop built car soooo :uh:
> *


Sorry bro,BUT My Homie Tom Dose NOT own a shop,he Bacc yard Boogies it.The car was built by him,the owner,and his brother.
Tom has a Normal 9-5 just like everyone else.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

who has more pride in there ride? people that built there shit or people that buy there shit? just a question. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2006, 09:19 AM~5218884
> *who has more pride in there ride? people that built there shit or people that buy there shit? just a question. :biggrin:
> *


I say people that stole it! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 11 2006, 09:20 AM~5218889
> *I say people that stole it! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

flyer will be posted soon


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5219135
> *flyer will be posted soon
> *


 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Summer is almost here!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this rain is messing things up. rain day after day, before you know it its going to stop raining and its already going to be summer! cinco is just a couple of weeks away. uffin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 10 2006, 09:23 PM~5217329
> *TOMMY DON'T OWN THE CAR BUT HE,BERT & ALVINO BUILT IT, PLUS HE DON'T HAVE A SHOP.IT'S COMPLETLY GARAGE & DRIVEWAY BUILT......   :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 11 2006, 09:03 AM~5219202
> *Summer is almost here!
> *


TIME TO MELT THE FAT OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2006, 08:19 AM~5218884
> *who has more pride in there ride? people that built there shit or people that buy there shit? just a question. :biggrin:
> *


*For me. Its the people that build there own ride. WHY? Because you see every hour you spent on your ride. You remember all the late nights trying to get ready to bust-out on the streets, and most important. YOU DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK WHAT OTHERS HAVE TO SAY ABOUT YOUR RIDE BECAUSE YOU BUILT IT WITH YOUR OWN TWO HANDS!!!

Deep down to the heart EASTSIDE PRIDE :worship: *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5219135
> *flyer will be posted soon
> *


hopefully, i want details :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 10 2006, 10:23 PM~5217329
> *TOMMY DON'T OWN THE CAR BUT HE,BERT & ALVINO BUILT IT, PLUS HE DON'T HAVE A SHOP.IT'S COMPLETLY GARAGE & DRIVEWAY BUILT......   :biggrin:
> *


thats cool i thought he had a small shop t&w or something.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I BET IT WILL BE GREAT...TAKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 12 2006, 05:28 AM~5224944
> *I SAY BROWN SOCIETY SHOULD GO AND CHECK THINGS OUT
> *


What you say and what you do are 2 different things. Don't make any promises you can't keep. *You* didn't make it last year. Me and Jenna were the only Brown Society people that were in KOS last year and *we* are not making any commitments yet. I will let the Sharkside and SJ car clubs homies know if we will make it because it looks like me and jenna are going to be the only ones again this year that are going to represent at the far away shows and events.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I agreed with Uniques66 the people that build their LoLo are the ones that drive proud on their ride people that pay dont know nothing about slicing fingersatching on fire going blind doing shit wrong burning motors being broke cause you had to buy new pumps and lets not forget those long nights cause you can sleep cause you thinking what else you can do to your car


but dont get me wrong the people that pay for their shit work there asses of at the regular job so they can pay those high prices to build their LoLo just my 0.02


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Apr 12 2006, 07:34 AM~5225377
> *I agreed with Uniques66 the people that build their LoLo are the ones that drive proud on their ride people that pay dont know nothing about slicing fingersatching on fire  going blind doing shit wrong burning motors being broke cause you had to buy new pumps and lets not forget those long nights cause you can sleep cause you thinking what else you can do to your car
> but dont get me wrong the people that pay for their shit work there asses of at the regular job so they can pay those high prices to build their LoLo  just my 0.02
> *


Good coment. I like the home built more than anything. I also think that the home built should compete seperate from the shop built but that just makes it sound like the reds-"lowrider hydraulics" drama again. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2006, 01:01 AM~5224725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Flyer came out tight Carlos. I'll be there again this year, with the familia.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 07:56 AM~5225503
> *Good coment. I like the home built more than anything. I also think that the home built should compete seperate from the shop built but that just makes it sound like the reds-"lowrider hydraulics" drama again. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


that sounds like an excuse right there.... :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 09:50 AM~5225871
> *that sounds like an excuse right there.... :uh:
> *


In some ways it is,but I think its a good one to have.

Im NOT into hopping my cars at shows cause it is difficult to compete with shops unless you are a baller!
The good thing you do get from Shows is RESPECT,even though you may not win 1st place,you picc up respect.
Our club hopper is Garage built,and placed 3rd at the show.

I rather nose up with someone on the streets.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 12 2006, 08:50 AM~5225871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No excuses, I am just saying that I give more respect to people that build their own cars and hit their own switch than I do to people that don't. That does not mean that I am not giving the shop built cars props because I do give them their gratification. All I am saying is that I am not in it to win, I am saying I am in it for the respect and the satisfaction it gives me and the show it gives to everyone else. When me and my wife drove all the way from Yuba City to Redwood city with 10 batteries in the trunk on 13s, we were doing it to gain the respect of the bay clubs and to support sharkside in their event. It did piss me off that the car broke but it was not because we did not win. Anyway, I don't make excuses because there are none to be made.

Isn't that right Rick.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 10:03 AM~5225992
> *No excuses, I am just saying that I give more respect to people that build their own cars and hit their own switch than I do to people that don't. That does not mean that I am not giving the shop built cars props because I do give them their gratification. All I am saying is that I am not in it to win, I am saying I am in it for the respect and the satisfaction it gives me and the show it gives to everyone else. When me and my wife drove all the way from Yuba City to Redwood city with 10 batteries in the trunk on 13s, we were doing it to gain the respect of the bay clubs and to support sharkside in their event. It did piss me off that the car broke but it was not because we did not win. Anyway, I don't make excuses because there are none to be made.
> 
> Isn't that right Rick.
> *


Yes sir and that was my point!
You may not have won,But you gained respect from everone(myself included)


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 07:55 AM~5225910
> *In some ways it is,but I think its a good one to have.
> 
> Im NOT into hopping my cars at shows cause it is difficult to compete with shops unless you are a baller!
> ...



 I'm hoping to see my homeboy Jay out there this summer, his thing is hopping. Even if he don't win I still respect it.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5225910
> *In some ways it is,but I think its a good one to have.
> 
> Im NOT into hopping my cars at shows cause it is difficult to compete with shops unless you are a baller!
> ...


well when i decided to go to san bernadino i knew i had no chance of winning unless alot of cars broke but seein we in la i knew all the big dogs with the ratty cars sittin on the bumper would be there. but i still took my car to show what a clean ride doing good inches looks like, and yes ron hooked up my car does that mean i bought my car i dont think so ive owned my car since 98-99 its been lifted almost that entire time. when i bought it it had no motor no tranny no interior, or trim. I did the body work minus one patch panel. me and a homie built my motor and trans, one of the few hoppers with a motor that can hang with stock cameros and mustangs. Im rollin a full chrome undercarriage and my shit sits outside in the rain, i aint evan got a garage. so as far as all the build vers bought bullshit goes, I could give a fuck ive put tons of hours under my car. and its my car, built the way i wanted it from day one.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2006, 09:53 AM~5226381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 10:38 AM~5226248
> *well when i decided to go to san bernadino i knew i had no chance of winning unless alot of cars broke but seein we in la i knew all the big dogs with the ratty cars sittin on the bumper would be there. but i still took my car to show what a clean ride doing good inches looks like, and yes ron hooked up my car does that mean i bought my car i dont think so ive owned my car since 98-99 its been lifted almost that entire time. when i bought it it had no motor no tranny no interior, or trim. I did the body work minus one patch panel. me and a homie built my motor and trans, one of the few hoppers with a motor that can hang with stock cameros and mustangs.  Im rollin a full chrome undercarriage and my shit sits outside in the rain, i aint evan got a garage. so as far as all the build vers bought bullshit goes, I could give a fuck ive put tons of hours under my car. and its my car, built the way i wanted it from day one.
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 11 2006, 10:06 PM~5223755
> *thats cool i thought he had a small shop t&w or something.
> *


T&W stands for Tommy and Wally who was my close partner. This September makes 10 years he passed. He was the President of MIDNITE SENSATIONS car club in the east bay.

Back in the late 80's Wally and I used to build are cars in are garages and front yards till the city started to fuck with us. Then we opened a shop to work on are own projects and small customer projects to pay the rent in Hayward for about a year in a half, while working are 9 to 5 regular jobs. Once the city cooled down then we started to work at home again.
My previous house had a 2 car attached garage and a 3 1/2 car garage in the back that was as big as most shops with a lift in it.

The shop has been closed for over 17 years and Wally's been gone for almost 10 years. 
I do not have the time to build cars for customers. I only work on TEAM projects with my FRIENDS. 

Every project that I still work on to this day is a T&W TEAM project.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the Cheeeze!!! :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 11:19 AM~5227281
> *T&W stands for Tommy and Wally who was my close partner. This September makes 10 years he passed. He was the President of MIDNITE SENSATIONS car club in the east bay.
> 
> Back in the late 80's Wally and I used to build are cars in are garages and front yards till the city started to fuck with us. Then we opened a shop to work on are own projects and small customer projects to pay the rent in Hayward for about a year in a half, while working are 9 to 5 regular jobs. Once the city cooled down then we started to work at home again.
> ...


Clean


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:19 PM~5227281
> *T&W stands for Tommy and Wally who was my close partner. This September makes 10 years he passed. He was the President of MIDNITE SENSATIONS car club in the east bay.
> 
> Back in the late 80's Wally and I used to build are cars in are garages and front yards till the city started to fuck with us. Then we opened a shop to work on are own projects and small customer projects to pay the rent in Hayward for about a year in a half, while working are 9 to 5 regular jobs. Once the city cooled down then we started to work at home again.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 10:38 AM~5226248
> *well when i decided to go to san bernadino i knew i had no chance of winning unless alot of cars broke but seein we in la i knew all the big dogs with the ratty cars sittin on the bumper would be there. but i still took my car to show what a clean ride doing good inches looks like, and yes ron hooked up my car does that mean i bought my car i dont think so ive owned my car since 98-99 its been lifted almost that entire time. when i bought it it had no motor no tranny no interior, or trim. I did the body work minus one patch panel. me and a homie built my motor and trans, one of the few hoppers with a motor that can hang with stock cameros and mustangs.  Im rollin a full chrome undercarriage and my shit sits outside in the rain, i aint evan got a garage. so as far as all the build vers bought bullshit goes, I could give a fuck ive put tons of hours under my car. and its my car, built the way i wanted it from day one.
> *


"Built not Bought" means you have a lot more respect for your ride since you put your own Blood, Sweat and Tear's into it.
Do not expect any shop to build you a Champion Hopper. They will build you a good hopper but, they will not build you a competitive hopper! There is not one shop that will build you something better than there own shop hopper. 

With the sport of Hopping you need to earn your stripes. They can not be bought! uffin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5226398
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Looks Great :biggrin: 

See you guys there


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

THAT IS ONE BAD-ASS FLYER

KILLER JOB BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 12:36 PM~5227397
> *"Built not Bought" means you have a lot more respect for your ride since you put your own Blood, Sweat and Tear's into it.
> Do not expect any shop to build you a Champion Hopper. They will build you a good hopper but, they will not build you a competitive hopper! There is not one shop that will build you something better than there own shop hopper.
> 
> ...


thats funny cause ron set my car up to do more than his 63 so whats that say???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5227397
> *"Built not Bought" means you have a lot more respect for your ride since you put your own Blood, Sweat and Tear's into it.
> Do not expect any shop to build you a Champion Hopper. They will build you a good hopper but, they will not build you a competitive hopper! There is not one shop that will build you something better than there own shop hopper.
> 
> ...


could NOT have said it better bro!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5227422
> *thats funny cause ron set my car up to do more than his 63 so whats that say???
> *


My guess is your car is set-up to top out at 65" to 66"

Ron's car is set-up to top out at 70"

Take a close look at the photo's


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5227422
> *thats funny cause ron set my car up to do more than his 63 so whats that say???
> *


Nothing.
IF he wanted his 3 to go highr,he probly could make it do so.

No one is putting you down,BUT you take things to serious and seem like you HAVE to prove your self.
You are probly gonna be one of the top hoppers in Nor.Cal and the bay,But You havent won anything YET,and didnt do Much last year(No disrespect intended)

My homies Bill and Ben was doing the same shit you doing now back in 94 and up,going to shows in L.A,San Diego,Portland,Texas,etc,Plus the Local shows,plus hitting the Streets,Building THEIR OWN SHIT and swinging them earning the respet of the comp by hanging with the big boys.Sponsers eventually came in,but it was through the travles,Wins and Losses that they got this,and they werent big headed about it and talking shit.
Tom at T&W did it this way as well.BaCC yard car builders and keeping up with Major shops!!!

Respect is earned,not givin!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 11:48 AM~5227479
> *My guess is your car is set-up to top out at 65" to 66"
> 
> Ron's car is set-up to top out at 70"
> ...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 01:50 PM~5227495
> *Nothing.
> IF he wanted his 3 to go highr,he probly could make it do so.
> 
> ...


could NOT have said it better bro! :biggrin: 

Keeping it real in the 06'


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 12:48 PM~5227479
> *My guess is your car is set-up to top out at 65" to 66"
> 
> Ron's car is set-up to top out at 70"
> ...


well homie your guess is wrong


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 12:50 PM~5227495
> *Nothing.
> IF he wanted his 3 to go highr,he probly could make it do so.
> 
> ...


TRUE THAT BRO!!!!
*YOU CAN'T BUY OR DEMAND RESPECT EITHER.......*


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 02:19 PM~5227716
> *well homie your guess is wrong
> *



Well you can go ahead and prove me wrong at the next show!
:buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:26 PM~5227779
> *Well you can go ahead and prove me wrong at the next show!
> :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


dont worry im plannin on it


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 02:27 PM~5227786
> *dont worry im plannin on it
> *


Talk is cheap!
Actions speak louder then words!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5227854
> *Talk is cheap!
> Actions speak louder then words!
> *


speakin of cheap wheres my 50 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 02:37 PM~5227870
> *speakin of cheap wheres my 50 bucks :biggrin:
> *


I got it for ya!
Next time you are in Sac or Im in the bay we need to hook up!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Jack will be in the house 
street shit.......not trailer in.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 07:55 AM~5225910
> *In some ways it is,but I think its a good one to have.
> 
> Im NOT into hopping my cars at shows cause it is difficult to compete with shops unless you are a baller!
> ...


YUP


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Apr 12 2006, 04:47 PM~5228783
> *YUP
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

SHARK THAT A KICK ASS FLYER.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5227854
> *Talk is cheap!
> Actions speak louder then words!
> *



i'LL BE THERE TO CATCH THE ACTION.
SO COME OUT SWINGIN


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 12:50 PM~5227495
> *Nothing.
> IF he wanted his 3 to go highr,he probly could make it do so.
> 
> ...


well to me its just funny cause seems no matter what i do peps is gonna come up with excuses, built not bought, well i was on 13's not 14's. you got alumiun heads, intake radiator no fan or shroud, and all i got is a crusty ass oil covered motor than barly runs. and so on. i guess i could say all my chrome adds weight to the front of my car or the fact that in monterey tommy hit maybe mid 40's his first hop. didnt know you got more than one shot and if that is true why not 3 or 4. true you guys been in the game alot longer than me and i got the chips stacked against me. cause if it was all fair he would have been judged on his first attempt not second and my first hop would have beat him. but i wasnt about to run out and start shit. and if i knew i only had 2 chances i would have went and fixed my shit before hoppin again. so to end this i aint mad or got a chip on my shoulder or demandin anyones respect. in fact I dont expect it. ever no matter what i do.


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 06:29 PM~5229577
> *well to me its just funny cause seems no matter what i do peps is gonna come up with excuses, built not bought, well i was on 13's not 14's.  you got alumiun heads, intake radiator no fan or shroud, and all  i got is a crusty ass oil covered motor than barly runs.  and so on. i guess i could say all my chrome adds weight to the front of my car or the fact that in monterey tommy hit maybe mid 40's his first hop. didnt know you got more than one shot and if that is true why not 3 or 4. true you guys been in the game alot longer than me and i got the chips stacked against me. cause if it was all fair he would have been judged on his first attempt not second and my first hop would have beat him. but i wasnt about to run out and start shit. and if i knew i only had 2 chances i would have went and fixed my shit before hoppin again. so to end this i aint mad or got a chip on my shoulder or demandin anyones respect. in fact I dont expect it. ever no matter what i do.
> *


Himbone:

I know you are new to the hopping game.

Usually at most hops you get 2 times to hop. You do not get a chance to fix or repair your car between hop's.

Lowrider stop approx 8 years ago stop giving you 2 hops. They now only give you one hop since they are trying to meet there schedule of events. Which really sucks when you drive 4 or 5 hundred miles to blow a solenoid.
In the game of hopping there is a lot that can go wrong. Believe me, I towed my car to the Utah show and blew a solenoid and a dump within 30 seconds and did not qualify for the Car Dance. 

As for me in Monterey, I did only hit about 40" on my first try. Not to make excuses but, I was told to stop when the car rolled toward the Crowd. One thing I have found is if you do not listen to the judge or the promoter you will get dicked and inches deducted.

As for who has chrome or who has a dirty greasy ass engine or chrome under carriage that does not matter. In the game of hopping the only thing that counts is that the cars drives in on it's own power and the ground clearance between the floor and the bottom of the tire while in the air.

You can either build a hopper or a show car. Don't try to do build both, then when you lose you whine about it and make excuses. 

The next hop for me is the Tennyson show. If you want a rematch sooner we can meet at SAM's Burger? 

Rain or Shine :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 07:22 PM~5229819
> *Himbone:
> 
> I know you are new to the hopping game.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Elco in the Rain :biggrin: 

Notice the water falling into the bed from the missing Rain gutter :0 

Notice the new sticker on the back window


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

flyer fixed


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5230340
> *flyer fixed
> 
> 
> ...


[attachmentid=535420]

BERT'S ELCO IS FLYER HO...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5209937
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=531318]
> [attachmentid=531320]
> ...


so are the standards of bought not built the same for show cars pauly?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 06:32 PM~5230254
> *Elco in the Rain :biggrin:
> 
> Notice the water falling into the bed from the missing Rain gutter :0
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 12 2006, 08:32 PM~5230515
> *so are the standards of bought not built the same for show cars pauly?
> *


YES JIMMY THE STANDARDS ARE THE SAME, WHEN YOU GO AROUND BRAGGING THAT YOUR GOING TO DO BIG THANGS WITH SOMETHING YOU BOUGHT NOT BUILT, THAN THE ANSWER IS YES......

IF YOUR TRYING TO IMPLY SOMETHING ABOUT ME & MY LINCOLN,THAN I GUESS YOU DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT ME AND MY CARS HISTORY, YES THE CAR WAS BUILT BY MY MENTOR AL"THE KING" ZEPEDA, BUT I WAS A KID LEARNING AND HELPING BUILD THE CAR.. AL WAS LIKE MY BIG BROTHER AND SHOWED ME THE TRUE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING, AND WHEN HE PASSED AWAY AND HIS FAMILY ASKED IF I WANTED TO BUY THE CAR, I FELT PROUD TO KNOW I WAS GOING TO OWN MY MENTORS CONTRIBUTION TO LOWRIDING HISTORY ...

AND TO THIS DAY WHEN SOME O.G. COMES UP AND ASK'S ME IS THAT AL ZEPEDA'S LINCOLN ? I PROUDLY ANSWER YES.. IT WAS BUILT FOR NEWSTYLE AND ALWAYS BE IN NEWSTYLE...........PAULY  

OH YEA ARE YOU RELATED TO RON?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

the flyer looks sick!! im lookin forawrd to it again this year


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Dam alot of drama over two cars hopping put up or shut up! da stick dont lie.This is one of the reasons I have not been hopping. Someone new comes out wolfin shit then you spank their ass a couple of times and their gone. Tom's been around a long fuckin time old school lowriders, double diamonds, car dancers and now hoppers. So if your steppin to him you better be ready for the long haul cuz he dont bow down!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Sick flyer Carlos :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 12 2006, 10:25 PM~5231393
> *Sick flyer Carlos :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ben


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

this topic got way off topic! i thought this was all for fun, not shit talkin and everybody gettin all pissed! yes tom has been doin this for a long ass time and himbone has been doin this for about ten years with a few old school hops under his belt. i personally dont see hw you can compair an elco to a 64, but thats just me. lets just have fun with this shit and let the sticks decide whos car does better, both cars are doin it big for northern cali! as for himbone buyin his car, i know that he put in alot of work on his ride even when it was in vegas so he didnt just pay somebody to build it, he also helped out just like your guys crew did.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: to shark side !


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 13 2006, 12:16 AM~5231600
> *this topic got way off topic! i thought this was all for fun, not shit talkin and everybody gettin all pissed! yes tom has been doin this for a long ass time and himbone has been doin this for about ten years with a few old school hops under his belt. i personally dont see hw you can compair an elco to a 64, but thats just me. lets just have fun with this shit and let the sticks decide whos car does better, both cars are doin it big for northern cali! as for himbone buyin his car, i know that he put in alot of work on his ride even when it was in vegas so he didnt just pay somebody to build it, he also helped out just like your guys crew did.
> *


WHO'S PISSED?? :dunno: :dunno: JUST SOME FRIENDLY SHIT TALKIN...........


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ohhhh, ok! :twak:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 01:48 PM~5227479
> *My guess is your car is set-up to top out at 65" to 66"
> 
> Ron's car is set-up to top out at 70"
> ...


 just figured i would clear a few things up from my side.....I built the frame....Jimmy went to install it....but at the powder coater it fell off the rack...nockin the frame out of square....so,some of the body mounts didn't line up....he called my and I told him to bring it to me!!!!I would fix it....while at my shop he asked to install the set-up....Which he helped, we first dealed the car in around 65''....we changed the lowers and re-adjusted the wishbone .....
hit the car again....and it sticked much higher....thats where I wanted it....
The car is a big inch car  much ,much higher then mine....take my word for it...

my guy on the stick, aint standin on his toes for nothing...just a slow ass digital camera


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2006, 01:41 AM~5231851
> *just figured i would clear a few things up from my side.....I built the frame....Jimmy went to install it....but at the powder coater it fell off the rack...nockin the frame out of square....so,some of the body mounts didn't line up....he called my and I told him to bring it to me!!!!I would fix it....while at my shop he asked to install the set-up....Which he helped, we first dealed the car in around 65''....we changed the lowers and re-adjusted the wishbone .....
> hit the car again....and it sticked much higher....thats where I wanted it....
> The car is a big inch car  much ,much higher then mine....take my word for it...
> ...


Come on Ron a frame that fall off a rack is not going to get nock off square..I can throw one of my frame off a 5 story building and it will still be square as far as body mounts not linen up we both know whats up with that.Not hating on you Himbone just callin it like I see it ..wish there was more NOR-CAL hoppers out there payed for or not....Ron you ever pick up the dam phone!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

QUOTE(BlackMagicHydraulics @ Apr 13 2006, 01:41 AM) *
just figured i would clear a few things up from my side.....I built the frame....Jimmy went to install it....but at the powder coater it fell off the rack...nockin the frame out of square....so,some of the body mounts didn't line up....he called my and I told him to bring it to me!!!!I would fix it....while at my shop he asked to install the set-up....Which he helped, we first dealed the car in around 65''....we changed the lowers and re-adjusted the wishbone .....
hit the car again....and it sticked much higher....thats where I wanted it....
The car is a big inch car wink.gif much ,much higher then mine....take my word for it...

my guy on the stick, aint standin on his toes for nothing...just a slow ass digital camera



:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

all i know is that elco is a mean motherfucker. and for a hopper its clean as fuck.

i havnt seen the caddy they had in a while but that shit gets up too.

IMO they were the heavy hitters of 05

for cleanest hopper. im sorry but know 1 could fuck with the 64 from sharkside.

Himbone dont take this the wrong way but in 05 your 64 wasnt doin much next to some of these other cats. when you lined up with max i thought u would take him honestly and when he took u i knew it was time to change some shit around for u. and i thought u would come out this year harder. which from the looks of it u did. Your car looks like it its doin big thangs now. my advise to u is to not let it get to your head. The best way to earn respect is to show respect. you win some u lose some and in the end remember its all in fun.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 13 2006, 01:16 AM~5231600
> *this topic got way off topic! i thought this was all for fun, not shit talkin and everybody gettin all pissed! yes tom has been doin this for a long ass time and himbone has been doin this for about ten years with a few old school hops under his belt. i personally dont see hw you can compair an elco to a 64, but thats just me. lets just have fun with this shit and let the sticks decide whos car does better, both cars are doin it big for northern cali! as for himbone buyin his car, i know that he put in alot of work on his ride even when it was in vegas so he didnt just pay somebody to build it, he also helped out just like your guys crew did.
> *


SO EVERYONE IS SUPOSE BE TO QUIET??????????????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 13 2006, 08:53 AM~5233114
> *SO EVERYONE IS SUPOSE TO QUIET??????????????????
> *


you mean quit homie???? I hope not. I expect my car to do well this year and im willing to take all the shit talkin that comes with being confident


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 13 2006, 07:53 AM~5233114
> *SO EVERYONE IS SUPOSE TO (be?) QUIET??????????????????
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 13 2006, 09:13 AM~5233274
> *:dunno: :biggrin:
> *


shark needs to go get spell and grammer check stat :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i guess we'll never know what he really meant :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5233062
> *all i know is that elco is a mean motherfucker. and for a hopper its clean as fuck.
> 
> i havnt seen the caddy they had in a while but that shit gets up too.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5233286
> *shark needs to go get spell and grammer check stat :biggrin:
> *


im sure he ment "BE QUIET!"
Thats what happens when you put a computer infront of guys like us!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5233286
> *shark needs to go get spell and grammer check stat :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 13 2006, 10:23 AM~5233361
> *im sure he ment "BE QUIET!"
> Thats what happens when you put a computer infront of guys like us!
> *


THANKS RICK ....ATLEAST YOU BACK ME UP.....INSTEAD OF A CLUB MEMBER TRYING TO BE FUNNY ALL THE TIME WHEN HIS NOT :uh: SHIT IS GETTING OLD. I CANT SPELL WROTH A DAMN BUT I CAN KICK ASS.....FOR SURE.....RICK KNOWS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5225910
> *
> 
> I rather nose up with someone on the streets.
> *



I'll nose up with you. Line that shit up. Be prepared to get served


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2006, 10:39 AM~5233504
> *I'll nose up with you. Line that shit up. Be prepared to get served
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 13 2006, 10:43 AM~5233542
> *:biggrin:
> *


{}


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2006, 10:45 AM~5233554
> *{}
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 12 2006, 09:07 PM~5230735
> *YES JIMMY THE STANDARDS ARE  THE SAME, WHEN YOU GO AROUND BRAGGING THAT YOUR GOING TO DO BIG THANGS WITH SOMETHING YOU BOUGHT NOT BUILT, THAN THE ANSWER IS YES......
> 
> IF YOUR TRYING TO IMPLY SOMETHING ABOUT ME & MY LINCOLN,THAN I GUESS YOU DON'T KNOW A DAMN THING ABOUT ME AND MY CARS HISTORY,  YES THE CAR WAS BUILT BY MY MENTOR AL"THE KING" ZEPEDA, BUT I WAS A KID LEARNING AND HELPING BUILD THE CAR..  AL WAS LIKE MY BIG BROTHER AND SHOWED ME THE TRUE LIFESTYLE OF LOWRIDING, AND WHEN HE PASSED AWAY AND HIS FAMILY ASKED IF I WANTED TO BUY THE CAR, I FELT PROUD  TO KNOW I WAS GOING TO OWN MY MENTORS CONTRIBUTION TO LOWRIDING HISTORY ...
> ...


Thats whats its all about! RESPECT FOR THE ONES THAT PAVED THE WAY FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY THE LOW RIDER LIFE STYLE. 

WELL SAID PAULY, you do have a major ICON of Northern Cal Low Rider History. RIDE WITH PRIDE BRO! :worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

aNYONE WANT TO KNOW WHAT i THINK ABOUT ALL THIS? 






















I DONT GIVE A FUCK!! :biggrin: HIMBONE YOU DON'T GOTTA TRY SO HARD. TO ME IT SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE TRYING REAL HARD TO PROVE YOURSELF QUICKLY. I WOULD BE PISSED ABOUT MY DROPPED FRAME THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 13 2006, 10:36 AM~5233472
> *THANKS RICK ....ATLEAST YOU BACK ME UP.....INSTEAD OF A CLUB MEMBER TRYING TO BE FUNNY ALL THE TIME WHEN HIS NOT :uh: SHIT IS GETTING OLD. I CANT SPELL WROTH A DAMN BUT I CAN KICK ASS.....FOR SURE.....RICK KNOWS.
> *


You know, I got your back :thumbsup:

When good hops gone bad, you sure know how to handle a flash light  

I am sure you remember that night


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2006, 08:45 AM~5233554
> *{}
> *



:roflmao: D-BO


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 13 2006, 12:18 AM~5231353
> *Dam alot of drama over two cars hopping put up or shut up! da stick dont lie.This is one of the reasons I have not been hopping. Someone new comes out wolfin shit then you spank their ass a couple of times and their gone. Tom's been around a long fuckin time old school lowriders, double diamonds,  car dancers and now hoppers. So if your steppin to him you better be ready for the long haul cuz he dont bow down!
> *


Double diamonds, know that was a long time ago! :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 13 2006, 02:00 PM~5234760
> *You know, I got your back :thumbsup:
> 
> When good hops gone bad, you sure know how to handle a flash light
> ...


that was hella of a night......... :biggrin: we handle it good dont you think?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 13 2006, 01:08 PM~5234805
> *that was hella of a  night......... :biggrin: we handle it good dont you think?
> *


Good old days


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 13 2006, 02:32 PM~5234968
> *Good old days
> *


The stories that we COULD tell!!
:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 13 2006, 02:43 PM~5234985
> *The stories that we COULD tell!!
> :roflmao:
> *


Any stories of back bumper??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 13 2006, 03:17 PM~5235170
> *Any stories of back bumper??
> *


PLEANTY of those!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 13 2006, 04:59 PM~5235820
> *I GET PLEANTY of HOES! HERE'S MY LATEST
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 12 2006, 02:50 PM~5228802
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?!
> *


whats up bro im chillin, hows everything wit you, gonna swing the lac at this years kos? i been wanting to see your lac hit


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SAN JO*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Government 
Country
State
County United States
California
Santa Clara 
Mayor Ron Gonzales 
Geographical characteristics 
Area 
Total 178.2 mi² / 461.5 km² 
Land 174.9 mi² / 452.9 km² 
Water 3.3 mi² / 8.6 km² 
Population 
Total (2005) 944,857 (city proper) [1] 
Density 1,976.1/km² 
Coordinates 37°18′15″ N
121°52′22″ W 
Time zone PST (UTC-8) 
Summer (DST) PDT (UTC-7)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

San Jose was the first town in the Spanish colony of Nueva California (later Alta California), founded in 1777 just one year after the founding of the United States of America. The first Lowrider, a Master Deluxe was seen around 1937 on Story and King :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

el pueblo de san jose de guadalupe :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats Right!!!

dippinit is from the SJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Yo dippinit, theres an Medium with your name on it :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5242435
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5242433
> *Yo dippinit, theres an Medium with your name on it :biggrin:
> *


p


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

Back to topic


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5242433
> *Yo dippinit, theres an Medium with your name on it :biggrin:
> *


so your letting him borrow one of yours?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hellll nawwww.

Im ironing and creasing mine for this weekend


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5242185
> *SAN JO
> *


sup bro how u be


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 14 2006, 03:38 PM~5242702
> *so your letting him borrow one of yours?
> *




Your true blue one is on back order... :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 14 2006, 04:00 PM~5242867
> *Your true blue one is on back order... :cheesy:
> *


Will go PERFECT with my ChuCC's!

also with one of these! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Apr 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5230254
> *Elco in the Rain :biggrin:
> 
> Notice the water falling into the bed from the missing Rain gutter :0
> ...


cover that shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 14 2006, 03:31 PM~5243057
> *Will go PERFECT with my ChuCC's!
> 
> also with one of these! :biggrin:
> ...


:dunno: door open?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

doors off


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

floors off??

i still dont get it. new ride? joshes old one? :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for PSTA's flinstone mobile!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SHIIIIiiiiiiIIIT!
Not mines fool!
Read the SIG!!!
TTT-FOR THE SHARKSIDE HOMIES PUTTING S.J BACC ON THA MAP!


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2006, 10:05 AM~5265372
> *ttt for PSTA's flinstone mobile!
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My LoLo getting a spread for LRM.
My custom Yugo,coming to a show near you!











ok,seriously,bacc to the Subject!
ttt-for the KOS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2006, 01:05 PM~5266548
> *TTT-FOR THE SHARKSIDE HOMIES PUTTING S.J BACC ON THA MAP!
> *


WHEN HAS SJ BEEN OFF THE MAP?? read on....

The intersection of King and Story serves as an important marker for the center of a neighborhood in East San Jose, California. More generally, the region is called East San Jose or (colloquially) the "East Side". This may be the area that Geraldo Rivera was referring to when he called East San Jose "the ghetto side of town", as the neighborhood is just east of Downtown.

In the 1930s, future agricultural labor union leader César Chávez and his family moved into the neighborhood. It was here that Chávez first began his political actions, registering voters and organizing English language classes for the mostly Mexican American residents. The first grocery stores targeted by the NFWA grape boycott were on King Road.

In 1999 KOS was arranged by SharkSide CC :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 18 2006, 02:07 PM~5266815
> *WHEN HAS SJ BEEN OFF THE MAP?? read on....
> 
> The intersection of King and Story serves as an important marker for the center of a neighborhood in East San Jose, California. More generally, the region is called East San Jose or (colloquially) the "East Side". This may be the area that Geraldo Rivera was referring to when he called East San Jose "the ghetto side of town", as the neighborhood is just east of Downtown.
> ...


Actually,it was arranged by AZTLAN IMPERIALS in 1999,then taken over by SHARKSIDE in 2005 where the tradition continues!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2006, 02:12 PM~5266836
> *Actually,it was arranged by AZTLAN IMPERIALS in 1999,then taken over by SHARKSIDE in 2005 where the tradition continues!
> *



I had the year right. lol


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: and to the right, on the corner of king and alumrock ave, where the unemployment office once stood, is now the mexican heritage plaza :roflmao: seriously tho :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2006, 04:20 PM~5267630
> *:roflmao: and to the right, on the corner of king and alumrock ave, where the unemployment office once stood, is now the mexican heritage plaza :roflmao: seriously tho :biggrin:
> *



http://www.mhcviva.org/


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHAT DOES THESE THINGS HAVE TO DO WITH KING OF THE STREETS? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 19 2006, 09:10 AM~5271612
> *WHAT DOES THESE THINGS HAVE TO DO WITH KING OF THE STREETS? :uh:
> *


HISTORY, THE EVENTS THAT LEAD UP TO FORMATION OF KOS.  
I THINK WE'RE DONE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Off subject, but trip out on this :biggrin: 

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/metro/06...iders-0424.html


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT WAS A COOL ASS STORY PROS TO JENNIFER AND HER SIS


----------



## Harold Weathervein (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2006, 12:16 AM~5270133
> *
> *


that looks similar to the nazi flag


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Harold Weathervein_@Apr 20 2006, 01:31 AM~5276992
> *that looks similar to the nazi flag
> *


THAT'S A BAD ATTITUDE!!!! :twak:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT

FOR K.O.S.


----------



## SJ4Life (Apr 21, 2006)

TTT

:worship:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2006, 03:20 PM~5267630
> *:roflmao: and to the right, on the corner of king and alumrock ave, where the unemployment office once stood, is now the mexican heritage plaza :roflmao: seriously tho :biggrin:
> *


I think the unemployment office was before your time, but you are right.before that it was safeway :biggrin: 
T.
T.
T.
4 SHARKSIDE & K.O.S


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

DO YOU KNOW WHERE IN SAN JO THE KOS IS GONNA BE HELD AT?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5266786
> *My LoLo getting a spread for LRM.
> My custom Yugo,coming to a show near you!
> 
> ...


HERES A SIDE VIEW OF IT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://i3.tinypic.com/wbuf49.jpg[/img]].*
SAN JOSE CUSTOMS
3260 KELLER ST
SANTA CLARA CA
95054*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Apr 23 2006, 09:52 AM~5296802
> *HERES A SIDE VIEW OF IT
> 
> 
> ...


ugly car with mods


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 23 2006, 12:04 PM~5297526
> *SAN JOSE CUSTOMS
> 3260 KELLER ST
> SANTA CLARA CA
> ...



THANKS, SHARK.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

whats it take to get on that flyr get at me lil carlos


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 24 2006, 06:00 PM~5305496
> *whats it take to get on that flyr get at me lil carlos
> *


SMALL WHITE WALLS :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 24 2006, 07:25 PM~5306229
> *SMALL WHITE WALLS :biggrin:
> *


well i guess i wont get a flyer :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 24 2006, 08:25 PM~5306229
> *SMALL WHITE WALLS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats cold...


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

coo cuz ill be run n low pros euros rims with no white wall this year so im in ............. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

and some half spoke roadsters?????


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

whats happening carlos

IMPALAS WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 23 2006, 01:04 PM~5297526
> *http://i3.tinypic.com/wbuf49.jpg[/img]].
> SAN JOSE CUSTOMS
> 3260 KELLER ST
> ...


98SHARK, WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE, CAN YA BOY FROM DOWN HERE GET SOME DIRECTIONS TO THE K.O.S YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE TO HANG WITH THE SHARKS, AND IM BRINGIN MY HOPPER


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

101 exit trimble (east/north)
left on de la cruz (first left)
left on laurelwood (at the next light)
youll see keller st at the end...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a reminder...... Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Who in all do we know is hopping?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 26 2006, 03:57 PM~5319342
> *Who in all do we know is hopping?
> *


What he said! :biggrin: 


singles and doubles


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

got some 4 sale if u need them


> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@Apr 25 2006, 03:29 PM~5312651
> *and some half spoke roadsters?????
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 26 2006, 10:42 AM~5317231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 26 2006, 09:50 PM~5321551
> *  got some 4 sale if u need them
> *


I GOT ROADSTARS FOR SALE NOT ROADSTERS. FULL SPOKE :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 25 2006, 04:22 PM~5312613
> *coo cuz ill be run n low pros euros rims with no white wall this year so im in ............. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I will need to break your back window and remove the plaque at that time...dont care if the doors are open and the windows down. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

still rolling tint?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Apr 25 2006, 06:49 PM~5313022
> *whats happening carlos
> 
> IMPALAS WILL BE THERE
> *


*SHARKSIDE
INSPIRATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
AZTECAS
BLVD KINGS
LO*LYSTICS
PARLIAMENT
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
LIFE FINEST
KOOL IMPRESSIONS 
Eminence
San Jose Highlites
BLVD KINGS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA
IMPALAS*


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

aroun what time the hop will start I got to work till 12pm I work by milpas blvd
what 2 see if I can make it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Apr 28 2006, 09:41 AM~5331931
> *aroun what time the hop will start I got to work till 12pm  I work by  milpas blvd
> what 2 see if I can make it
> *


IT WILL BE AFTER 12....FOR SURE.....SOMETIME AROUND 5 OR SO......IT WILL BE SUMMER BE THEN....IT STARTS GETTING DARK AT 8 OR 9.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 28 2006, 09:49 AM~5332000
> *IT WILL BE AFTER 12....FOR SURE.....SOMETIME AROUND 5 OR SO......IT WILL BE SUMMER BE THEN....IT STARTS GETTING DARK AT 8 OR 9.
> *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

then for sure my ass is goin to be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for SJ


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 28 2006, 08:17 AM~5331764
> *THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT TEAM 707!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## blvdclass (Jan 21, 2006)

BLVD CLASSICS c.c. MODESTO WILL B THERE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2006, 09:45 AM~5375243
> *:roflmao: your sitting here talking shit, saying we should get an education, and you can't even puncutate your sentences correctly. run on like a mufuka, got to read it like 3 times before i can see what the hell your saying. maybe you should have paid a little more attention in school. :uh:
> 
> and i stick by my quotes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2006, 10:45 AM~5375243
> *:roflmao: your sitting here talking shit, saying we should get an education, and you can't even puncuate your sentences correctly. run on like a mufuka, got to read it like 3 times before i can see what the hell your saying. maybe you should have paid a little more attention in school. :uh:
> 
> and i stick by my quotes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn Coast you type that shit if you wore a college graduate cross all you Ts dotted all the I s. commas and periods. tell that bitch to fuck off :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

FuCC that hater!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 5 2006, 10:53 AM~5375291
> *FuCC that hater!
> *



Are you getting new batteries for KOS?? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2006, 10:54 AM~5375301
> *Are you getting new batteries for KOS??  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF YOU BUY THEM 4 ME!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orale, bro. We don't need clowns coming in here talking shit left and right about the lifestyle.  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 5 2006, 12:10 PM~5376267
> *HES ALREADY BEEN BANNED
> Orale, bro. We don't need clowns coming in here talking shit left and right about the lifestyle.    :thumbsup:
> *


I figure I'd post something from my PM box. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

WUT UP MR. 98 SHARK.! :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 1 2006, 04:06 PM~5351857
> *THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


well duh we are on the flier!!!! :twak: haha j/p wassup pauly :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 6 2006, 11:28 AM~5381182
> *well duh we are on the flier!!!! :twak:  haha j/p  wassup pauly
> *


Shouldn't you be doing ice runs or cleaning the grill for your Dad? When I show up I want to eat.  (Get the Ice Cream early this time)


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5410821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUT MAG? :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5410821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

YEAH WHAT MAG? & WHERE CAN I GET ONE?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

FRONT


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

BACK












SIDE TO OPPPPS - SIDE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 02:23 PM~5411391
> *FRONT
> 
> 
> ...


i got video of your truck if someone could tell me how to post video or what website to serve it off of it i could do it,,,,but shit your truck gets up!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 04:23 PM~5411391
> *FRONT
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A CADDY FRONT CLIP ON IT?


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

Last year @ KOS we were still in the building / testing process. It was our 2nd time out and the pictures shown above are from the 3rd time out over the weekend in SoCal. Getting better every time.

Now that we have it going good, we plan on turning it up for this years KOS and REALLY swinging it on air. Might be able to nose it up this time around.

Thanks for the comment. Catch ya at the show.


Clint


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 04:39 PM~5411955
> *IS THAT A CADDY FRONT CLIP ON IT?
> *


Sure is .....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 11 2006, 05:40 PM~5411964
> *Last year @ KOS we were still in the building / testing process. It was our 2nd time out and the pictures shown above are from the 3rd time out over the weekend in SoCal. Getting better every time.
> 
> Now that we have it going good, we plan on turning it up for this years KOS and REALLY swinging it on air. Might be able to nose it up this time around.
> ...


bullshit :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :happysad:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> good lookin out :thumbsup:
> [/b]


Hey Chinia you going wouldnt mind caravanning with you guys?  Maybe take a car are two


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> 98SHARK, WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE, CAN YA BOY FROM DOWN HERE GET SOME DIRECTIONS TO THE K.O.S YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE TO HANG WITH THE SHARKS, AND IM BRINGIN MY HOPPER
> [/b]


IZN'T IT "NOR CAL KING OF STREETZ" OR AM I MISTAKEN :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

*K.O.S.!* :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 05:13 AM~5443348
> *IZN'T IT "NOR CAL KING OF STREETZ" OR AM I MISTAKEN :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sharkside has this event everyone is welcome just like last year.no drama no fights.any questions call the # on the flyer.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 09:32 AM~5444165
> *sharkside has this event everyone is welcome just like last year.no drama no fights.any questions call the # on the flyer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 07:32 AM~5444165
> *sharkside has this event everyone is welcome just like last year.no drama no fights.any questions call the # on the flyer.
> *


Just the way it should be.  :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

RAZA UNIDA :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 07:32 AM~5444165
> *sharkside has this event everyone is welcome just like last year.no drama no fights.any questions call the # on the flyer.
> *


:uh: FOOL WHEN DID U START THINKIN LIKE DIZ? BUT THEY CAN COMPETE? :dunno:

I JUS THOUGH IT WAZ NOR CAL KING OF STREETZ DATZ WUT IT SAYZ AS DA HEADER.....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5445160
> *RAZA UNIDA    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea but it doesnt say nor cal only. it just says where its at.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 01:01 PM~5445315
> *:uh: FOOL WHEN DID U START THINKIN LIKE DIZ? BUT THEY CAN COMPETE? :dunno:
> 
> I JUS THOUGH IT WAZ NOR CAL KING OF STREETZ DATZ WUT IT SAYZ AS DA HEADER.....
> *


Why not?
people and Homies of mines want to come up North for a good time why not?
I know aqlot of people will want to step up their game to comete with some of these homies(I know you will Chivo)
Its not Just Browns making the trip,but Blacc's,whites,Asians etc.
Last time I saw,those Hyphy dorks were the Majority out there,this could help change that.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 17 2006, 11:50 AM~5445674
> *Why not?
> people and Homies of mines want to come up North for a good time why not?
> I know aqlot of people will want to step up their game to comete with some of these homies(I know you will Chivo)
> ...


JUS THOUGHT THOUGHT DIZ WAZ NORTHERN CALIZ KING OF STREETZ DON'T THEY HAVE THEY'RE OWN DOWN THERE?  I MEMEBER LAST YEAR 98SHARK WAZ SAYIN NO TO SOUTHERNERZ COMPETIN WUT HAPPENED DIZ YEAR? :dunno: I'M NOT TALKIN BOUT THEM COMIN UP HERE I'M TALKIN BOUT THEM COMPETING


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2006, 11:47 AM~5445640
> *yea but it doesnt say nor cal only. it just says where its at.
> *


LAST YEAR U SAID IT WAZ A NOR CAL THING BUT GUESS SOMETHING CHANGED UR MINDZ


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1st of all i said everyone is welcome.............people are going to come no matter what. tell you one thang there will be no surenos there. last i heard china man is a crip. i got no problems w/ crip.bloods.etc.
*THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT IF YOU THINK YOUR GOING TO TRIP OR PUT A FACE ON STAY HOME.* No fuck it up for others.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 17 2006, 11:50 AM~5445674
> *Why not?
> people and Homies of mines want to come up North for a good time why not?
> I know aqlot of people will want to step up their game to comete with some of these homies(I know you will Chivo)
> ...


OR MAKE IT WORSE :banghead:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5445918
> *JUS THOUGHT THOUGHT DIZ WAZ NORTHERN CALIZ KING OF STREETZ DON'T THEY HAVE THEY'RE OWN DOWN THERE?  I MEMEBER LAST YEAR 98SHARK WAZ SAYIN NO TO SOUTHERNERZ COMPETIN WUT HAPPENED DIZ YEAR? :dunno: I'M NOT TALKIN BOUT THEM COMIN UP HERE I'M TALKIN BOUT THEM COMPETING
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE!
i THINK CAUSE THERE ISNT A RADICAL CLASS,IT WILL BE A EVEN PLAYING FIELD!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5445918
> *JUS THOUGHT THOUGHT DIZ WAZ NORTHERN CALIZ KING OF STREETZ DON'T THEY HAVE THEY'RE OWN DOWN THERE?  I MEMEBER LAST YEAR 98SHARK WAZ SAYIN NO TO SOUTHERNERZ COMPETIN WUT HAPPENED DIZ YEAR? :dunno: I'M NOT TALKIN BOUT THEM COMIN UP HERE I'M TALKIN BOUT THEM COMPETING
> *


they did hop (meme mejectics) he did win did he get any money? *NO.*
he got a throphy..


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:34 PM~5445943
> *1st of all  i said everyone is welcome.............people are going to come no matter what. tell you one thang there will be no surenos there. last i heard china man is a crip. i got no problems w/ crip.bloods.etc.
> THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT IF YOU THINK YOUR GOING TO TRIP OR PUT A FACE ON STAY HOME. No fuck it up for others.
> *


BRO I NEVER MENTIONED SURENOZ OR ANY GANG SHYT SO DON'T GET ME TWISTED BRO I WAZ JUS ASKIN IF THERE GONNA B ABLE 2 COMPETE CUZ I MEMBER LAST YEAR U SAID IT WAZ A NOR CAL THING SO DON'T TRY TO FLIP DA SCRIPT ON ME


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

i dont see why they shouln't be able to compete they always have peeps from other cities & states goint to the south to show their shit so why not let them come here :dunno: hey if they clown and thats if then it would be a good shit stir for more ryders to step up their game...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:38 PM~5445969
> *BRO I NEVER MENTIONED SURENOZ OR ANY GANG SHYT SO DON'T GET ME TWISTED BRO I WAZ JUS ASKIN IF THERE GONNA B ABLE 2 COMPETE CUZ I MEMBER LAST YEAR U SAID IT WAZ A NOR CAL THING SO DON'T TRY TO FLIP DA SCRIPT ON ME
> *


go back and read last year shit. j winger. :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@May 17 2006, 12:38 PM~5445970
> *i dont see why they shouln't be able to compete they always have peeps from other cities & states goint to the south to show their shit so why not let them come here  :dunno: hey if they clown and thats if then it would be a good shit stir for more ryders to step up their game...
> *


A BRO I DIDN'T KNO HOW IT WORKED I JUS MEMBER LAST YEAR THEM SAYIN IT WAZ A NOR CAL KING OF STREETZ I'M NOT THROWIN JUS WANTED TO KNO HOW THEY'RE DOIN IT DIZ YEAR EITHER WAY I DON'T JUS WANTED TO KNO IF THEY'RE COMPETIN


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5445988
> *go back and read last year shit. j winger. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Y DON'T U AND COME BACK AND REPOST IT?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN I FEEL LIKE 98SHARK RITE KNO EVERY1 HATIN ME :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:35 PM~5445950
> *OR MAKE IT WORSE :banghead:
> *


I DONT THINK SO.IMAGIN IF EVERYONE LEAVES THE HOP AND HEADS TO THE BLVD DEEP,ALL LOLO'S,ALL CAR CLUBS RIDING.BELIEVE ME,MOST OF THEM HYPHY FOOLS ARE L7'S,THEY SEE REAL RIDAS COMING STRONG,UNITED,AND DEEP,THEY WILL THINK TWICE BEFORE ACTING LIKE RETARDS.
LOOK HOW YOU GUYS HANDLED THAT MARK ASS THAT CRASHED IN MOSCO'S 63.
YOU THINK ONE OF THESE POOH-BUTTS WILL WANNA TAKE THAT CHANCE WITH A PARKING LOTT FULL OF RIDAS?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:42 PM~5445996
> *:uh: Y DON'T U AND COME BACK AND REPOST IT?
> *


dont get mad cause i seen you and bigg cee chillin two weeks ago on cinco. lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:44 PM~5446006
> *dont get mad cause i seen you and bigg cee chillin two weeks ago on cinco. lol :biggrin:
> *


YEA OK :uh:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone who enters should be able to take a throphy and the Money. 

But that is Sharksides choice.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:43 PM~5446002
> *DAMN I FEEL LIKE 98SHARK RITE KNO EVERY1 HATIN ME :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 
CHIVO,YOU ORIGINATED RIDING THE YELLOW BUS!!! YOUR A PIONEER FOR THE HYPHY MOVEMENT!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OKAY LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. THIS IS A* NOR.CAL KING OF THE STREETS*. EVERYONE IS WELCOME LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME OR BRING IT OUT LATER ON BLVD. NIGHTS. IF PEOPLE WANT TO HOP THERE SHIT AND AINT FROM NOR.CAL. THEY WILL NOT WIN ANY MONEY.


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

ok i know sharksiide is throwing this so 1998 shark are they allowed to compete or no ? plus you said somthing a bout money is there a cash prize? if so what ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@May 17 2006, 02:47 PM~5446038
> *Anyone who enters should be able to take a throphy and the Money.
> 
> But that is Sharksides choice.
> *


THATS RIGHT.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Man oh Man, I cant wait to see this years King Of The streets!!!!!!!!!!!
If the rides are HALF as good as all the MASA TALKING going on, then its GOING TO BE FUCK`IN OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *

_*Front row please!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: *_


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

so is central valley part of nor cal???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@May 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5446046
> *ok i know sharksiide is throwing this so 1998 shark are they allowed to compete or no ? plus you said somthing a bout money is there a cash prize? if so what ?
> *


THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZE. NOT AS MUCH AS LAST YEAR. PEOPLE WILL FIND OUT DAY OF SHOW.


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

well there it is now its up to the peeps down south to choose to come.......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@May 17 2006, 02:51 PM~5446071
> *so is central valley part of nor cal???
> *


IS THAT A TRICK QUESTION?


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

just askin. where do you draw the line?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

build the cars to win and you wont have to worry about who can hop. 

just who the winners were not where they from.


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

> *Coast One Posted Today, 01:54 PM
> build the cars to win and you wont have to worry about who can hop.
> 
> just who the winners were not where they from. *



true I mean i'm hosting and am going to have a hopper there and i can care less where you are from as long as you're hopping.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@May 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5446097
> *just askin.  where do you draw the line?
> *


GO ON MAP QUEST. FIND OUT.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:48 PM~5446044
> *OKAY LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. THIS IS A NOR.CAL  KING OF THE STREETS. EVERYONE IS WELCOME LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME OR BRING IT OUT LATER ON BLVD. NIGHTS. IF PEOPLE WANT TO HOP THERE SHIT AND AINT FROM NOR.CAL. THEY WILL NOT WIN ANY MONEY.
> *


THANX 4 FINALLY ASNWERIN MY QUESTION! NEXT TIME JUS ANSWER DA QUESTION DON'T TRY 2 STIR SHYT UP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

PEOPLE WANT TO GET BUTT HURT OVER SHIT TALKING DONT COME ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@May 17 2006, 12:56 PM~5446111
> *true I mean i'm hosting and am going to have a hopper there and i can care less where you are from as long as you're hopping.....
> *


ITZ ALL GOOD JUS THOUGHT DIZ WAZ OUR KING OF STREETZ....DATZ Y I WAZ ASKIN


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:56 PM~5446115
> *THANX 4 FINALLY ASNWERIN MY QUESTION! NEXT TIME JUS ANSWER DA QUESTION DON'T TRY 2 STIR SHYT UP
> *


BEEP BEEP


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5446125
> *PEOPLE WANT TO GET BUTT HURT OVER SHIT TALKING DONT COME ON THIS TOPIC.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

hey shark why write bring the drama to the blvd don't we want those fools coming up?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:58 PM~5446133
> *BEEP BEEP
> *


SHYT UR YELLOW BUS IZ IN FRONT OF UR HOUSE U BETTER GO FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:59 PM~5446141
> *SHYT UR YELLOW BUS IZ IN FRONT OF UR HOUSE U BETTER GO FOOL! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ON THE WAY TO PICK YOU UP.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5446131
> *ITZ ALL GOOD JUS THOUGHT DIZ WAZ OUR KING OF STREETZ....DATZ Y I WAZ ASKIN
> *


yea its being thrown in Nor Cal. but if everyone scared to get beaten by the elco, whos gonna hop? the question shouldnt be who eligible to hop, but whose ready to be crown King of the Streets in Nor Cal.


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:56 PM~5446114
> *GO ON MAP QUEST. FIND OUT.
> *



ok i will check it out. lol

so do all the same rules apply this year as last?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 12:58 PM~5446125
> *PEOPLE WANT TO GET BUTT HURT OVER SHIT TALKING DONT COME ON THIS TOPIC.
> *


HOPE DAT WAZN'T 4 ME CUZ I'M NOT BUTT HURT....WAZ JUS ASKIN A QUESTION AND EVERY1 JUMPED ON DA NORTH/south THING I WAZ JUS ASKIN IF U GUYZ WERE LETTIN THEM COMPETE.....SIMPLE QUESTION RITE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@May 17 2006, 02:59 PM~5446139
> *hey shark why write bring the drama to the blvd don't we want those fools coming up?
> *


THERE CHOICE. TO COME OR NOT. DONT MATTER TO ME.........


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2006, 01:01 PM~5446157
> *yea its being thrown in Nor Cal. but if everyone scared to get beaten by the elco, whos gonna hop? the question shouldnt be who eligible to hop, but whose ready to be crown King of the Streets in Nor Cal.
> *



diddn't the elco get DQed last year?


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah i know what are the rules


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 02:01 PM~5446160
> *HOPE DAT WAZN'T 4 ME CUZ I'M NOT BUTT HURT....WAZ JUS ASKIN A QUESTION AND EVERY1 JUMPED ON DA NORTH/south THING I WAZ JUS ASKIN IF U GUYZ WERE LETTIN THEM COMPETE.....SIMPLE QUESTION RITE?
> *


its lay it low, theirs never a simple question :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2006, 01:01 PM~5446157
> *yea its being thrown in Nor Cal. but if everyone scared to get beaten by the elco, whos gonna hop? the question shouldnt be who eligible to hop, but whose ready to be crown King of the Streets in Nor Cal.
> *


SHYT DAT ELCO DOEZ GET UP! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 03:01 PM~5446160
> *HOPE DAT WAZN'T 4 ME CUZ I'M NOT BUTT HURT....WAZ JUS ASKIN A QUESTION AND EVERY1 JUMPED ON DA NORTH/south THING I WAZ JUS ASKIN IF U GUYZ WERE LETTIN THEM COMPETE.....SIMPLE QUESTION RITE?
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT CHIVO IT WASNT FOR YOU IT WAS FOR PEOPLE ON OTHER TOPICS....THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@May 17 2006, 01:38 PM~5445970
> *i dont see why they shouln't be able to compete they always have peeps from other cities & states goint to the south to show their shit so why not let them come here  :dunno: hey if they clown and thats if then it would be a good shit stir for more ryders to step up their game...
> *


thats how i see it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RULES SHOULD BE UP LATER TODAY.
THERE IS NO RADICAL
SINGLE,DOUBLE, BED DANCING.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WILL THERE BE A CLASS FOR HOPPIN LOWRIDER BIKES? LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 03:07 PM~5446213
> *RULES SHOULD BE UP LATER TODAY.
> THERE IS NO RADICAL
> SINGLE,DOUBLE, BED DANCING.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 408_Life, Psta, San Jose Customs, CHIVO ESSJ, big pimpin, Ren, Rollinaround


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

bed dancing :cheesy:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone from sharkside post up the rules.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 01:04 PM~5446188
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT CHIVO IT WASNT FOR YOU IT WAS FOR PEOPLE ON OTHER TOPICS....THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.
> *


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

my bad slow cpu


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@May 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5446231
> *Anyone from sharkside post up the rules.
> *


*RULES SHOULD BE UP LATER TODAY.[/B]*


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5446167
> *its lay it low, theirs never a simple question :roflmao:
> *


HAHA I KNO I 4GOT NEXT TYME I WON'T ASK ANY QUESTIONS :roflmao: USUALLY I'M READIN DA DRAMA NOT IN DA MIDDLE OF IT LIKE SHARK :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 17 2006, 03:11 PM~5446252
> *HAHA I KNO I 4GOT NEXT TYME I WON'T ASK ANY QUESTIONS :roflmao: USUALLY I'M READIN DA DRAMA NOT IN DA MIDDLE OF IT LIKE SHARK :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 01:12 PM~5446260
> *:0
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 08:32 AM~5444165
> *sharkside has this event everyone is welcome just like last year.no drama no fights.any questions call the # on the flyer.
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

this should be good like last yr this yr better cause it same weekend as blvd nights uffin:


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

sweet you havin a bed dancing class :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5446044
> *OKAY LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. THIS IS A NOR.CAL  KING OF THE STREETS</span>. EVERYONE IS WELCOME LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME OR BRING IT OUT LATER ON BLVD. NIGHTS. <span style=\'color:red\'>IF PEOPLE WANT TO HOP THERE SHIT AND AINT FROM NOR.CAL. THEY WILL NOT WIN ANY MONEY.
> *



What if I bring my 63 and use PSTA address to register???


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

TP thought he could swing my 63 :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

those are those wheels that never been hopped on?? :0


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2006, 05:06 PM~5446757
> *those are those wheels that never been hopped on?? :0
> *



yeah but it wasn't doing any inches to speak about :angry: :angry: 

2 pump, 10 batteries

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5446044
> *OKAY LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. THIS IS A NOR.CAL  KING OF THE STREETS. EVERYONE IS WELCOME LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME OR BRING IT OUT LATER ON BLVD. NIGHTS. IF PEOPLE WANT TO HOP THERE SHIT AND AINT FROM NOR.CAL. THEY WILL NOT WIN ANY MONEY.
> *



What if I am the switchman for 81 Hustle?? Can I win $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 17 2006, 03:50 PM~5446663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think he thought about it :0 I think he did it :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUILT NOT BOUGHT........GETTING BUSY :0 











FLASH BACK OF THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5446213
> *RULES SHOULD BE UP LATER TODAY.
> THERE IS NO RADICAL
> SINGLE,DOUBLE, BED DANCING.
> *


cool I'm there......BED DANCING :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 17 2006, 11:57 PM~5449223
> *cool I'm there......BED DANCING :biggrin:
> *


Ben,

truck bed dancing , not dancing on top of your SLEEP TRAIN mattress :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betterhalf64_@May 18 2006, 08:32 AM~5450363
> *Ben,
> 
> truck bed dancing , not dancing on top of your SLEEP TRAIN mattress :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: i could see it now :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2006, 09:44 AM~5450441
> *:roflmao: i could see it now :roflmao:
> *


I just got a visual! :barf:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 18 2006, 08:45 AM~5450453
> *I just got a visual! :barf:
> *


:roflmao: what kind of visuals of him do you get :scrutinize: you been hanging out with tony again? :ugh:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 18 2006, 10:11 AM~5450641
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2006, 10:15 AM~5450666
> *:roflmao: what kind of visuals of him do you get :scrutinize: you been hanging out with tony again? :ugh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5450775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Carlos warming up for this years bed dance comp ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@May 18 2006, 12:27 PM~5451594
> *Carlos warming up for this years bed dance comp ?
> 
> 
> ...


AND U SERVING ME.


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

rules... are they here yet? :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

YES YES RULES AND REGULATIONS WOULD BE NICE


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@May 17 2006, 11:57 PM~5449223
> *cool I'm there......BED DANCING :biggrin:
> *


Richard's Hydraulics back in business?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 03:36 PM~5453265
> *YES YES RULES AND REGULATIONS WOULD BE NICE
> *


Rules....LMAO! 

Single Pump-> Use one Pump
Double Pump-> Use Two Pumps
Bed Dancing-> Use a Truck Bed (Sorry Ben)

No Whining, No waiting for "Somebody" to show up (Tennyson show :uh: ), No pushing on the vehicle, best of 2 attemps...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 18 2006, 06:51 PM~5454181
> *Rules....LMAO!
> 
> Single Pump-> Use one Pump
> ...


AND SHIT TALKERS WITHOUT CARS STAY HOME


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Feb 2 2006, 05:28 PM~4760911
> *Post detailed Rules.
> *


THIS IS FOR 1LUVSUV :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 08:03 PM~5454503
> *AND SHIT TALKERS WITHOUT CARS STAY HOME
> *


Hambone,

I have a car, matter of fact I have a few and a Home too. Anytime you want to stop by and see my LRM, LG, and Gents Car show trophies I won while you were still on a skateboard just let Daddy know. I was doing it long before you knew what "It" was.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 08:03 PM~5454503
> *AND SHIT TALKERS WITHOUT CARS STAY HOME
> *


Hambone,

I have a car, matter of fact I have a few and a Home too. Anytime you want to stop by and see my LRM, LG, and Gents Car show trophies I won while you were still on a skateboard just let Daddy know. I was doing it long before you knew what "It" was.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 08:18 PM~5454618
> *THIS IS FOR 1LUVSUV :biggrin:
> *


Thats all you got for me?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 18 2006, 09:13 PM~5454984
> *Hambone,
> 
> I have a car, matter of fact I have a few and a Home too. Anytime you want to stop by and see my LRM, LG, and Gents Car show trophies I won while you were still on a skateboard just let Daddy know.  I was doing it long before you knew what "It" was.
> ...


good for you, good for you. whenever you want to swing by my place you can check out any of my 4 cars too, and take a shit in any of the 4.5 baths if you feel the need. ill even dig up my lrm, lg, socios, stylistc and little league trophys for you too..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Trophys take to much room.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 09:22 PM~5455037
> *whenever you want to swing by my place and take a shit in any of the 4.5 baths*


Are you hitting on me?!?!. :0 Thanks but I'll pass on the sleep-over.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5455062
> *Trophys take to much room.
> *


just need a big house :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 10:27 PM~5455077
> *just need a big house :biggrin:
> *











big house, big payment ,big house, lots to clean. im fine w/ my 3 bedroom 2bath.2car gar. for 2 people and a dog. san jose aint cheap.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@May 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5446165
> *diddn't the elco get DQed last year?
> *



The Elco got bumped out of the double pump class do to the rear Cylinders being to long, so then we were enterd in the Radical class and placed 3rd :biggrin: 

No tripping here though; we will meet and qualify for the double pump class this year or maybe even go into single pump class :0


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

are all those all just 2nd & 3rd place trophys :scrutinize:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *Bad Company 64  Posted Today, 10:22 PM
> 
> QUOTE(408_Life @ May 17 2006, 03:02 PM) *
> diddn't the elco get DQed last year?
> ...



see thats why we would like to know what disqualifys a person in each class???


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

> The Elco got bumped out of the double pump class do to the rear Cylinders being to long, so then we were enterd in the Radical class and placed 3rd :biggrin:
> 
> No tripping here though; we will meet and qualify for the double pump class this year or maybe even go into single pump class :0
> 
> come on now werent there only 3 entries in the radical class last year? you del toro and nene. thats like sayin I took second in monterey and tennyson :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> > The Elco got bumped out of the double pump class do to the rear Cylinders being to long, so then we were enterd in the Radical class and placed 3rd :biggrin:
> >
> > No tripping here though; we will meet and qualify for the double pump class this year or maybe even go into single pump class :0
> >
> ...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 11:39 PM~5455487
> *NOPE
> 
> You forgot NEMI 1 the Deltoro built Cutlas  :biggrin:
> *



You could of had 1st in Radical at Montery if I would have stayed in the double pump 

class :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HGHSIDN (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 10:41 PM~5455502
> *You could of had 1st in Radical at Montery if I would have stayed in the double pump
> 
> class  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just hope you stay in the rad class so i have some comp


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HGHSIDN_@May 18 2006, 11:42 PM~5455508
> *i just hope you stay in the rad class so i have some comp
> *


I just might have to make bring back the Cheese :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HGHSIDN_@May 18 2006, 10:42 PM~5455508
> *i just hope you stay in the rad class so i have some comp
> *


WHY YOU IN RADICAL ANYWAYS? :dunno: :dunno: YOUR RIDE ONLY GETS AS HIGH AS A SINGLE.... :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

its doin a little bit better now, its almost up to a double pump status :roflmao: j/p jimmy! 



> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2006, 12:05 AM~5455597
> *WHY YOU IN RADICAL ANYWAYS? :dunno:  :dunno: YOUR RIDE ONLY GETS AS HIGH AS A SINGLE.... :0
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 18 2006, 11:59 PM~5455833
> *its doin a little bit better now, its almost up to a double pump status :roflmao: j/p jimmy!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 18 2006, 11:05 PM~5455597
> *WHY YOU IN RADICAL ANYWAYS? :dunno:  :dunno: YOUR RIDE ONLY GETS AS HIGH AS A SINGLE.... :0
> *


atleast im out there trying right pauly??? I should atleast get alittle love for that...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN I FEEL DA LOVE IN HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@May 18 2006, 11:25 PM~5455433
> *are all those all just 2nd & 3rd place trophys :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


your point .............?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 09:49 PM~5455540
> *I just might have to make bring back the Cheese  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seeing this regal hop against a black delta 88 back in the day at the pink elephant parking lot of course da cheese clowned, your ride got up ! within 2 & 3 clicks & hit back bumper u should bring it back :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 10:49 PM~5455540
> *I just might have to make bring back the Cheese  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love the wheels :biggrin: cant believe you still have those!

you should bring it back out :cheesy:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

IMMA BE THERE SERVING. COULD ALWAYS USE EXTRA $$$$


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 08:07 AM~5457166
> *IMMA BE THERE SERVING. COULD ALWAYS USE EXTRA $$$$
> *


what you got?


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

GRAND PRIX CONVERTIBLE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 08:16 AM~5457215
> *GRAND PRIX CONVERTIBLE
> *


lol this fool


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 10:16 AM~5457215
> *GRAND PRIX CONVERTIBLE
> *


KANDY PURPLE?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 08:47 AM~5457418
> *KANDY PURPLE?
> *


kandy magenta over silver base faded into candy apple


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 10:48 AM~5457425
> *kandy magenta over silver base faded into candy apple
> *


 :0


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:47 AM~5457418
> *KANDY PURPLE?
> *



CHALE


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 09:48 AM~5457425
> *kandy magenta over silver base faded into candy apple
> *



SI MON


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

white wheel wells too huh?


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2006, 09:53 AM~5457452
> *white wheel wells too huh?
> *


FAT WHITES ESE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

orale


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

HOW MUCH $$$$ NORTEÑOS GOT FOR ME TO TAKE???


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 09:54 AM~5457466
> *orale
> 
> 
> ...



YEP, THAT WAS BEFORE BIGG CEE SOLD ME FAT WHITES


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

if there is gonna be bed dancing i wanna see some shopping carts hop at this yr kos


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 08:56 AM~5457481
> *YEP, THAT WAS BEFORE BIGG CEE SOLD ME FAT WHITES
> *


 bigg cee :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 10:00 AM~5457505
> *:biggrin:
> *


THE NORCAL WINNER OF KOS GETS TO GO TO A DODGERS HOME GAME WITH PSTA, AND THEY CAN BRING A FRIEND TAMBIEN


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 09:02 AM~5457515
> *THE NORCAL WINNER OF KOS GETS TO GO TO A DODGERS HOME GAME WITH PSTA, AND THEY CAN BRING A FRIEND TAMBIEN
> *


 :roflmao: 

i rather have tickets to a opera concert


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 11:02 AM~5457515
> *THE NORCAL WINNER OF KOS GETS TO GO TO A DODGERS HOME GAME WITH PSTA, AND THEY CAN BRING A FRIEND TAMBIEN
> *


Orale!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 10:02 AM~5457515
> *THE NORCAL WINNER OF KOS GETS TO GO TO A DODGERS HOME GAME WITH PSTA, AND THEY CAN BRING A FRIEND TAMBIEN
> *


as long as its a giants - dodgers game...


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 10:08 AM~5457542
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i rather have tickets to a opera concert
> *



PERO IF YOU WINN EY, YOU CAN GO TO L.A. OPERA HOUSE ON WILSHIRE WITH PSTA AND BRING 2 FRIENDS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 09:12 AM~5457562
> *PERO IF YOU WINN EY, YOU CAN GO TO L.A. OPERA HOUSE ON WILSHIRE WITH PSTA AND BRING 2 FRIENDS
> *


lol

what about last place


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2006, 10:11 AM~5457556
> *Did you see the murals I did for LA's Finest CC?? I put a big LA on the trunk of the Regal.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 10:13 AM~5457566
> *lol
> 
> what about last place
> *



LAST PLACE GETS A ONE WAY TICKET ON GREYHOUND TO FRESNO, AND THEY CAN'T BRING A FRIEND....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

coast one your fired :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 10:14 AM~5457573
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh shit!! i must have done that in my sleep, that dont count :biggrin:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2006, 10:11 AM~5457556
> *as long as its a giants - dodgers game...
> *


I GEZ. IF ITS A DODGERS HOME GAME, U MIGHT AS WELL BE ON THE WINNING SIDE


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK ALL THIS SHIT GET BACK TO THE TOPIC. :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 10:04 AM~5457882
> *FUCK ALL THIS SHIT GET BACK TO THE TOPIC. :uh:
> *


k Moderator :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 12:16 PM~5457957
> *k Moderator :biggrin:
> *



$10 fine for talking shit to Chingon :angry: :angry: 


or you can do Cal Trans and pick up trash after the KOS






:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2006, 12:33 PM~5458010
> *$10 fine for talking shit to Chingon :angry:  :angry:
> or you can do Cal Trans and pick up trash after the KOS
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn Bro this is not county jail how about instead of money write an Essay of 14,000 words on why u tought u can talk to chingon like that :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 19 2006, 02:06 PM~5458513
> *Damn Bro this is not county jail how about instead of money write an Essay of 14,000 words on why u tought u can talk to chingon like that :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Since I live in LA, but have a SharkSide plaque in my 63, can I still win $$$?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2006, 01:06 PM~5458867
> *Since I live in LA, but have a SharkSide plaque in my 63, can I still win $$$??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SHARKSIDE PLAQUE? :0 :dunno:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 19 2006, 08:56 AM~5457481
> *YEP, THAT WAS BEFORE BIGG CEE SOLD ME FAT WHITES
> *


IZ DIZ BIGG CEE?????? :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 18 2006, 09:22 PM~5455037
> *good for you, good for you. whenever you want to swing by my place you can check out any of my 4 cars too,  and take a shit in any of the 4.5 baths if you feel the need. ill even dig up my lrm, lg, socios, stylistc and little league trophys for you too..
> *


little league :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 19 2006, 03:51 PM~5459187
> *SHARKSIDE PLAQUE? :0  :dunno:
> *



That's Right, Coast sent it to me, and Chingon approved :0 :0 







jK :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ur just trying to get me in trouble now :biggrin:
just for that were going to EL CHOLO the home of the nachos!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2006, 05:00 PM~5459574
> *ur just trying to get me in trouble now :biggrin:
> just for that were going to EL CHOLO the home of the nachos!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That had to be the weakest Mexican food.
Ok, this weekend we'll go to LAX Tacos in Inglewood :biggrin: :biggrin: 
They make the Jamaica there, horchata, y todo :0 :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 18 2006, 10:49 PM~5455540
> *I just might have to make bring back the Cheese  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You need to do something with it... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 19 2006, 04:03 PM~5459587
> *You need to do something with it... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


HE'S GOING TO HOP IT. THAT'S WHAT HE'S GONNA DO..........


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 19 2006, 02:52 PM~5459193
> *IZ DIZ BIGG CEE?????? :roflmao:
> *


WHY?? IF I CHANGE MY NAME I GET INTO INSPIRATIONS????


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2006, 10:33 AM~5458010
> *$10 fine for talking shit to Chingon :angry:  :angry:
> or you can do Cal Trans and pick up trash after the KOS
> :biggrin:
> *


$20 dollar fine for being a captain/cheerleader :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 19 2006, 12:06 PM~5458513
> *Damn Bro this is not county jail how about instead of money write an Essay of 14,000 words on why u tought u can talk to chingon like that :biggrin:
> *


like 98shark said in a previous post, "ITS NOT FUN TO KEEP QUIET" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 19 2006, 06:07 PM~5460013
> *$20 dollar fine for being a captain/cheerleader  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *  1998shark
> post Today, 07:40 AM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #546 Go to the top of the page
> 
> ...



just fukin with ya id throw em away too only first place would have place in my house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 19 2006, 04:08 PM~5459620
> *HE'S GOING TO HOP IT. THAT'S WHAT HE'S GONNA DO..........
> *


He won't.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5446044
> *OKAY LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. THIS IS A NOR.CAL  KING OF THE STREETS. EVERYONE IS WELCOME LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME OR BRING IT OUT LATER ON BLVD. NIGHTS. IF PEOPLE WANT TO HOP THERE SHIT AND AINT FROM NOR.CAL. THEY WILL NOT WIN ANY MONEY.
> *


im not tryin to be rude or start anything but if people are down to tow there cars hundreds of miles to compete shouldnt they be eligeble for the cash too? just my opinion and Im planning on competing?????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 09:47 PM~5461173
> *im not tryin to be rude or start anything but if people are down to tow there cars hundreds of miles to compete shouldnt they be eligeble for the cash too? just my opinion and Im planning on competing?????
> *


how about you and your club have king of the streets. :biggrin: make your own rules :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:08 PM~5461307
> *how about you and your club have king of the streets. :biggrin: make your own rules :biggrin:
> *


no thanks to much work. and speakin of rules you guys figure them out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:12 PM~5461339
> *no thanks to much work. and speakin of rules you guys figure them out yet? :biggrin:
> *


we have them your in radical... :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:13 PM~5461349
> *we have them your in radical... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:15 PM~5461355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE *STREETS*? NOT TRAILER IN.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5461361
> *:biggrin: do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE STREETS? NOT TRAILER IN.
> *


new rule from last year?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:21 PM~5461389
> *new rule from last year?
> *


YUP. SINGLE, DOUBLE; DRIVE IN NO TRAILER THE REST SHOULD BE UP IN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5461361
> *:biggrin: do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE STREETS? NOT TRAILER IN.
> *


i drove it last year i know you and your club seen me crusin in san jo. only thing thats changed is i dont have my gas tank yet so no trailer is no problem for me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:29 PM~5461425
> *i drove it last year i know you and your club seen me crusin in san jo.  only thing thats changed is i dont have my gas tank yet so no trailer is no problem for me.
> 
> 
> ...


DRIVE IT FROM FREMONT YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM NEXT WEEK ILL PUT THE LOCK UP RULES" HOW HIGH" :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i dont live in fremont why would i drive it from there??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:34 PM~5461447
> *i dont live in fremont why would i drive it from there??
> *


HAYWARD FREMONT EASTBAY FROM OVER THERE. SMARTASS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i dont live in the eastbay smartass :biggrin: , i live in the northbay marin county, almost 100 miles from san jo


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:36 PM~5461454
> *i dont live in the eastbay smartass, i live in the northbay marin county, almost 100 miles from san jo
> *


EVEN BETTER........... :biggrin: PUT YOUR SEAT BELTS IN B4 YOU COME


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT KOS?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:37 PM~5461456
> *EVEN BETTER........... :biggrin: PUT YOUR SEAT BELTS IN B4 YOU COME
> *


im having trouble finding them in orange or white any suggestions? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:38 PM~5461467
> *im having trouble finding them in orange or white any suggestions? :biggrin:
> *


NO IDEA ...I SEEN THEM ON EBAY


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:38 PM~5461466
> *ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT KOS?
> *


can i get some fliers to hand out? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:38 PM~5461466
> *ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT KOS?
> *


do the bed dancers have to be driven in too? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:41 PM~5461485
> *do the bed dancers have to be driven in too? :biggrin:
> *


OR PUSH IN...ONLY BED DANCERS...FLYERS COME SEE ME JUNE 4TH ILL HAVE SOME FOR YOU.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:43 PM~5461490
> *OR PUSH IN...ONLY BED DANCERS...FLYERS COME SEE ME JUNE 4TH ILL HAVE SOME FOR YOU.
> *


whats the payout for bed dancers cause i might just throw a lift bed on my work truck just for the hell of it... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:45 PM~5461505
> *whats the payout for bed dancers cause i might just throw a lift bed on my work truck just for the hell of it... :biggrin:
> *


$35.00 EACH TRUCK........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:47 PM~5461511
> *$35.00 EACH TRUCK........
> *


sweet


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

98 shark shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

well carlos its been real. its been fun .. its been real fun. :wave:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 10:49 PM~5461523
> *well carlos its been real.  its been fun ..  its been real fun.  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

this one should be in the rule book

"no crying in hydraulic competition if you lose dont cry or have excuses why you lost, if you win then congradulations" :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT IS A KILLA ASS SHIRT. !!! CAN THOSE BE THE RULE BOOK LIKE INSPIRATIONS SAID :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 20 2006, 09:54 AM~5463354
> *this one should be in the rule book
> 
> "no crying in hydraulic competition if  you lose dont cry or have excuses why you lost, if you win then congradulations" :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5461361
> *:biggrin: do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE STREETS? NOT TRAILER IN.
> *


:thumbsup: :0 :0 :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
This is a good rule.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 20 2006, 09:54 AM~5463354
> *this one should be in the rule book
> 
> "no crying in hydraulic competition if  you lose dont cry or have excuses why you lost, if you win then congradulations" :biggrin:
> ...



where did you get that shirt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2006, 09:01 AM~5467189
> *where did you get that shirt
> *


"THE AVE" CLOTHING LINE OUT OF VEGAS. I BELIEVE THE WEBSITE IS WWW.THEAVECLOTHING.COM


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 19 2006, 09:29 PM~5461425
> *i drove it last year i know you and your club seen me crusin in san jo.  only thing thats changed is i dont have my gas tank yet so no trailer is no problem for me.
> 
> 
> ...



YOU CHIPPIN. READY TO GET SERVED SUM BACK BUMPER????


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5461361
> *:biggrin: do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE STREETS? NOT TRAILER IN.
> *



ILL DRIVE FROM EASTLOS TO TAKE UR FERRIA


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *LOCKDOWN 13  Posted Today, 06:06 PM
> 
> QUOTE(1998shark @ May 19 2006, 09:16 PM) *
> biggrin.gif do you drive your car? these are street cars...............KING OF THE STREETS? NOT TRAILER IN.
> ...




WTF.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 22 2006, 06:01 PM~5476296
> *YOU CHIPPIN. READY TO GET SERVED SUM BACK BUMPER????
> *


sure whenever you want to serve me bring your shit, if you got sumthing


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 22 2006, 05:06 PM~5476330
> *ILL DRIVE FROM EASTLOS TO TAKE UR FERRIA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

WTF is Ferria is that a Spanish last name u mean Feria. oh thats right u from eastlos u MF don't know how to spell either or read so how u goin to get to SAN JO
u goin to play the song ''DO you know the way to San Jose'' :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 22 2006, 11:47 PM~5478193
> *sure whenever you want to serve me bring your shit, if you got sumthing
> *



Dam Jimmy, you must have a bulls eye on your ass?  

Your just one big Target :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@May 22 2006, 05:06 PM~5476330
> *ILL DRIVE FROM EASTLOS TO TAKE UR FERRIA
> *


He said cheese-los! :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 23 2006, 12:34 PM~5481053
> *Dam Jimmy, you must have a bulls eye on your ass?
> 
> Your just one big Target  :biggrin:
> ...


love me or hate me seems like im on everyones mind...


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

all i know is L.A served the bay what kinda shit is that!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 23 2006, 01:54 PM~5481931
> *all i know is L.A served the bay what kinda shit is that!
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 23 2006, 01:54 PM~5481931
> *all i know is L.A served the bay what kinda shit is that!
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

Nene is well respected and from what i saw he had a clean ass ride. in the bay u see all the cars with bumpers and atleast lookin clean.


u dont see 80 inch strokes in bay rides


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 23 2006, 02:28 PM~5482150
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> Nene is well respected and from what i saw he had a clean ass ride. in the bay u see all the cars with bumpers and atleast lookin clean.
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT THE BAY KEEPS IT REAL.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2006, 03:54 PM~5481558
> *love me or hate me seems like im on everyones mind...
> *


you stealing 98 sharks lines..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *Nasty84  Posted Today, 03:28 PM
> 
> QUOTE(49er4life @ May 23 2006, 01:54 PM) *
> all i know is L.A served the bay what kinda shit is that!
> ...



yeah thats right i *Had *_ respect for what L.A. _was* doing but now i think i'd rather have a clean ass street ride tha swangs decent rather that a car that look like it belongs untder the *big top


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I HAVE REPECT FOR THE LA RIDER BUT FOR ME THE BIG ASS STOKES JUST AIN'T ME SOME PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT PREFENCES I JUST LIKE THE CLEAN LOOKING RIDES THAT HIT NICE NUMBERS.


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

I like the clean rides but im working on my regal to circus playing with the big boys! put me on tape real footage!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

now thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 23 2006, 06:08 PM~5483062
> *I like the clean rides but im working on my regal to circus playing with the big boys! put me on tape real footage!
> *


did you ghet the bumper off yet?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 23 2006, 05:57 PM~5482667
> *you stealing 98 sharks lines..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 23 2006, 05:25 PM~5482856
> *I HAVE REPECT FOR THE LA RIDER BUT FOR ME THE BIG ASS STOKES JUST AIN'T ME SOME PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT PREFENCES I JUST LIKE THE CLEAN LOOKING RIDES THAT HIT NICE NUMBERS.
> *


 :thumbsup: and dont get stuck or take forever to come back down cuz their full of lead


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@May 23 2006, 08:01 PM~5483695
> *:thumbsup: and dont get stuck or take forever to come back down cuz their full of lead
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin: 


Imma be there


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S A LITTLE HISTORY 4 EVERYBODY......TOM IN THE LATE 80'S........ :0 












































BUILT NOT BOUGHT...2006


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 11:58 PM~5491457
> *HERE"S A LITTLE HISTORY 4 EVERYBODY......TOM IN THE LATE 80'S........ :0
> 
> 
> ...


which is tom i can't tell with out the dark glasses :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

TTT FOR THE RULES


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 25 2006, 08:13 AM~5493472
> *TTT FOR THE RULES
> *


give me a few more days.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

this shit is going to be off da hook :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5494991
> *give me a few more days.
> *


Don't take too long on posting the rules :uh:

We have to leave soon, if we are going to have to drive the Elco there to make it on time :tears: 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 25 2006, 01:05 PM~5495227
> *Don't take too long on posting the rules :uh:
> 
> We have to leave soon, if we are going to have to drive the Elco there to make it on time :tears:
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 25 2006, 02:05 PM~5495227
> *Don't take too long on posting the rules :uh:
> 
> We have to leave soon, if we are going to have to drive the Elco there to make it on time :tears:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

fedex


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 25 2006, 05:22 AM~5492888
> *which is tom i can't tell with out the dark glasses :roflmao:
> *


OR A SAM'S BURGER IN HIS HAND!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 25 2006, 07:30 PM~5497015
> *OR A SAM'S BURGER IN HIS HAND!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 24 2006, 08:23 AM~5486323
> *:biggrin:
> Imma be there
> *



Bringin your ride??


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 26 2006, 12:37 AM~5498996
> *Bringin your ride??
> *



can't tell you :biggrin: 

Nah, it's not ready, and 98shark won't let me win any $$$$ :tears: :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 24 2006, 09:58 PM~5491457
> *HERE"S A LITTLE HISTORY 4 EVERYBODY......TOM IN THE LATE 80'S........ :0
> 
> 
> ...


He still has those rims on the right on the Maz! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 26 2006, 06:58 PM~5503016
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a lot of flyers


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

ARE YOU GUYS GONNA PAST THOSE FLYERS AT THE SAN JO SHOW.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I know alot of folks that are looking forward to this day. If it's anything like last year, it's going to good!!! TTT for Shark Side.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 28 2006, 06:56 PM~5510586
> *I know alot of folks that are looking forward to this day.  If it's anything like last year, it's going to good!!!  TTT for Shark Side.
> *


 :biggrin: we do it for nor.cal. and san jo. :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 26 2006, 07:21 PM~5503187
> *He still has those rims on the right on the Maz! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *












and i roll them wit pride lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5494991
> *give me a few more days.
> *



DDAAMMM 

How long does it take for Kinkos to copy the LRM rule book :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

THIS WAS 28 YEARS AGO......I THINK T & W WAS ALREADY PRE REGD...... :biggrin: 












SAME FUCKIN PLACE YEARS LATER...... :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> THIS WAS 28 YEARS AGO......I THINK T & W WAS ALREADY PRE REGD...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 28 2006, 08:52 PM~5511504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What, no full pictures of the truck? Why you hiding that bed dancer? :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@May 30 2006, 10:15 PM~5523823
> *What, no full pictures of the truck? Why you hiding that bed dancer?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! STUUUPID, CAN'T YOU KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT??? :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we're gonna be there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 30 2006, 12:12 PM~5520381
> *DDAAMMM
> 
> How long does it take for Kinkos to copy the LRM rule book  :0
> ...


I HAVE A FEELING THE RULES WILL BE MADE TO SUIT CERTAIN CARS AND LIMIT OTHERS..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 11:08 AM~5526074
> *I HAVE A FEELING THE RULES WILL BE MADE TO SUIT CERTAIN CARS AND LIMIT OTHERS..
> *


THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM??????????????????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 11:08 AM~5526074
> *I HAVE A FEELING THE RULES WILL BE MADE TO SUIT CERTAIN CARS AND LIMIT OTHERS..
> *


please explain.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 10:40 AM~5526211
> *please explain.
> *


KINDA SELF EXPLAINITORY, I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN TELL ONE GUY HE HAS TO DRIVE FROM HIS HOUSE LETS SAY 100 MILES AWAY WHEN ANOTHER GUY MIGHT LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY. IM SURE THERE WILL BE A LOCKUP RULE. BUT EACH CAR LOCKS UP DIFFERNTLY SO ONE CAR COULD HAVE 14'S AND LOCK UP HIGHER THAN ANOTHER CAR W14'S. IT IS KING OF THE STREETS SO IT SHOULD BE KING OF THE STREETS, BUT WHATEVER IM NOT THE ONE IN CHARGE SO ILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE RULES ARE, AND DECIDE IF IT WORTH GOING TO OR NOT..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 12:51 PM~5526596
> *KINDA SELF EXPLAINITORY,  I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN TELL ONE GUY HE HAS TO DRIVE FROM HIS HOUSE LETS SAY 100 MILES AWAY WHEN ANOTHER GUY MIGHT LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY. IM SURE THERE WILL BE A LOCKUP RULE.  BUT EACH CAR LOCKS UP DIFFERNTLY SO ONE CAR COULD HAVE 14'S AND LOCK UP HIGHER THAN ANOTHER CAR W14'S. IT IS KING OF THE STREETS SO IT SHOULD BE KING OF THE STREETS, BUT WHATEVER IM NOT THE ONE IN CHARGE SO ILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE RULES ARE, AND DECIDE IF IT WORTH GOING TO OR NOT..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 12:51 PM~5526596
> *KINDA SELF EXPLAINITORY,  I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN TELL ONE GUY HE HAS TO DRIVE FROM HIS HOUSE LETS SAY 100 MILES AWAY WHEN ANOTHER GUY MIGHT LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY. IM SURE THERE WILL BE A LOCKUP RULE.  BUT EACH CAR LOCKS UP DIFFERNTLY SO ONE CAR COULD HAVE 14'S AND LOCK UP HIGHER THAN ANOTHER CAR W14'S. IT IS KING OF THE STREETS SO IT SHOULD BE KING OF THE STREETS, BUT WHATEVER IM NOT THE ONE IN CHARGE SO ILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE RULES ARE, AND DECIDE IF IT WORTH GOING TO OR NOT..
> *


TO BE HONEST..I CARE LESS IF YOU COME OR NOT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 31 2006, 01:34 PM~5526876
> *TO BE HONEST..I CARE LESS IF YOU COME OR NOT
> *


 :0 
what about me?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 01:36 PM~5526895
> *:0
> what about me?
> *


BOTH OF YOU :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 31 2006, 01:37 PM~5526901
> *BOTH OF YOU :cheesy:
> *


  


















:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS KING OF THE STREETS...PEOPLE WAIT EVERY YEAR TO SEE WHOS KING 
LAST YEAR WAS INSPERATIONS SINGLE, 
SHARKSIDE DOUBLE.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 31 2006, 12:44 PM~5526951
> *THIS IS KING OF THE STREETS...PEOPLE WAIT EVERY YEAR TO SEE WHOS KING
> LAST YEAR WAS INSPERATIONS SINGLE,
> SHARKSIDE DOUBLE.
> *


EXACTLY KING OF THE STREETS SO ONLY CRITERIA SHOULD BE NUMBER OF PUMPS ANYTHING ELSE GOES AS LONG AS IT IS DRIVEABLE...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 12:51 PM~5526596
> *KINDA SELF EXPLAINITORY,  I DONT KNOW HOW YOU CAN TELL ONE GUY HE HAS TO DRIVE FROM HIS HOUSE LETS SAY 100 MILES AWAY WHEN ANOTHER GUY MIGHT LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY. IM SURE THERE WILL BE A LOCKUP RULE.  BUT EACH CAR LOCKS UP DIFFERNTLY SO ONE CAR COULD HAVE 14'S AND LOCK UP HIGHER THAN ANOTHER CAR W14'S. IT IS KING OF THE STREETS SO IT SHOULD BE KING OF THE STREETS, BUT WHATEVER IM NOT THE ONE IN CHARGE SO ILL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE WHAT THE RULES ARE, AND DECIDE IF IT WORTH GOING TO OR NOT..
> *


It's ok with me, we can make last minute adjustments.
As for driving there; they did not say you had to drive from your house (they said you had to drive to the show) read between the lines.

Looks like we will just hide the Elco at the fair grounds till KOS and drive from there. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOL.....THERE WILL BE PEOPLE TRAILERING THERE RIDE TO A HOMIES PAD OR A MILE DOWN.........SOME PEOPLE CANT KEEP THERE MOUTH CLOSE....WORD WILL BE OUT...




PEOPLE LETS HEAR YOU...WHAT SHOULD THE RULES BE? 


SHARKSIDE DOING THIS FOR THE PEOPLE OF NOR.CAL. AND THE BAY.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5527833
> *LOL.....THERE WILL BE PEOPLE TRAILERING THERE RIDE TO A HOMIES PAD OR A MILE DOWN.........SOME PEOPLE CANT KEEP THERE MOUTH CLOSE....WORD WILL BE OUT...
> PEOPLE LETS HEAR YOU...WHAT SHOULD THE RULES BE?
> SHARKSIDE DOING THIS FOR THE PEOPLE OF NOR.CAL. AND THE BAY.
> *


Ok since you asked ill put in my .02

dose the size of the rear strokes have anything to do with the rules?
reason I ask is simple,guys like Chivo,and Myself are running 12's in the rear,Best I can do(SMACCING bumper)is 45-46",where cars like the homies at T&W and even Himbones car is up in the 60's without even touching bumper.
Just curious,No bigg deal!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 04:08 PM~5527953
> *Ok since you asked ill put in my .02
> 
> dose the size of the rear strokes have anything to do with the rules?
> ...


GOOD POINT PSTA......WE WILL LET YOU KNOW SOON.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 02:08 PM~5527953
> *Ok since you asked ill put in my .02
> 
> dose the size of the rear strokes have anything to do with the rules?
> ...


why you asking your not gonna hop :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 03:08 PM~5527953
> *Ok since you asked ill put in my .02
> 
> dose the size of the rear strokes have anything to do with the rules?
> ...


TRUE BUT LIKE THE TITLE SAYS KING OF THE STREETS IF YOU WANT TO BE THE KING THAN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO STEP UP 12'S WONT CUT IT THESE DAYS. WHY SHOULD THE GUY WITH 12'S OR 14'S BE ALOUD BUT THE GUY WITH 18'S OR 20'S NOT BE?? JUST BECAUSE SOME ARE RUNNING 12'S THAT IS THERE CHOICE BUT IF THEY WANT TO BE THE KING THEY GOT TO STEP UP. SHOULD BE ABOUT PUMPS AND INCHES SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2006, 11:37 PM~5530457
> *TRUE BUT LIKE THE TITLE SAYS KING OF THE STREETS IF YOU WANT TO BE THE KING THAN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO STEP UP 12'S WONT CUT IT THESE DAYS.  WHY SHOULD THE GUY WITH 12'S OR 14'S BE ALOUD BUT THE GUY WITH 18'S OR 20'S NOT BE?? JUST BECAUSE SOME ARE RUNNING 12'S THAT IS THERE CHOICE BUT IF THEY WANT TO BE THE KING THEY GOT TO STEP UP.  SHOULD BE ABOUT PUMPS AND INCHES SIMPLE AS THAT
> *


Not true,Listen "KING OF THE STREETS"
I can and have drivin my shit to LA and bacc and swung that bitch while was down there!I can drive my shit to the bay and bacc to Sac,Thats a STREET car homie.Your car is cool,but its a monster hopper.
I dont go over 12's cause I dont want to and dont need to.Im happy with where Im at,to each there own.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

KING OF THE STREETS.....NOT TRAILER CARS. TRAILER YOUR CAR/TRUCK THERE FOR YOUR SELF. 
ONLY BED DANCERS CAN BE TRAILER. :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im sure your going to hear this same argument every year. for me i dont see there being a problem for someone driving distances to trailor there cars to town. batteries in the trunk and hopping springs up front can make it to be a fun ass drive on the freeway lol. but for those cars that go from garage to trailor to hopping pit to trailor to garage... i dont see why or how they can compete for king of the streets. i hope i dont see the "KING OF THE STREET" on a trailor cruising after the hop for BLVD NIGHTS.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2006, 11:41 AM~5533552
> *im sure your going to hear this same argument every year. for me i dont see there being a problem for someone driving distances to trailor there cars to town. batteries in the trunk and hopping springs up front can make it to be a fun ass drive on the freeway lol. but for those cars that go from garage to trailor to hopping pit to trailor to garage... i dont see why or how they can compete for king of the streets. i hope i dont see the "KING OF THE STREET" on a trailor cruising after the hop for BLVD NIGHTS.
> *


yea i wanna see the winner of king of the street on the blvd afterwards, cruising with the burger king kids hat on lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

IT SHOULD B FUN CRUIZIN AFTER HOPEFULLY EVERY1 HITTIN SWITCHEZ LIKE BACK IN DA DAY :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 1 2006, 11:53 AM~5533228
> *Not true,Listen "KING OF THE STREETS"
> I can and have drivin my shit to LA and bacc and swung that bitch while  was down there!I can drive my shit to the bay and bacc to Sac,Thats a STREET car homie.Your car is cool,but its a monster hopper.
> I dont go over 12's cause I dont want to and dont need to.Im happy with where Im at,to each there own.
> *


MONSTER HOPPER OR NOT IT WILL BE DRIVIN TO THE SHOW NOT SAYIN IM GONNA DRIVE IT FROM MY HOUSE THATS WHY I BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK AND TRAILER THIS WINTER BUT ILL DRIVE IT TO THE SHOW AND CRUISE IT AFTER BARRING SOMETHING GETTIN BROKE, IM STILL NOT REALLY SURE WHY YOU GUYS DONT THINK MY CAR IS DRIVEABLE?? EXCEPT THE FACT IT ONLY HAS A 3 GALLON GAS TANK BUT WHEN I GET MY TANK BACK FROM CHROME THAT PROBLEM WILL BE SOLVED.and even with a 40 plus inch lockup it still lays lower than stock. so id say i quailfy too. that is pretty dam tight of you to drive a lifted car to la and back, something i probably wouldnt do, my back would be killing me by the time i hit hwy 5.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 1 2006, 11:53 AM~5533228
> *Not true,Listen "KING OF THE STREETS"
> I can and have drivin my shit to LA and bacc and swung that bitch while  was down there!I can drive my shit to the bay and bacc to Sac,Thats a STREET car homie.Your car is cool,but its a monster hopper.
> I dont go over 12's cause I dont want to and dont need to.Im happy with where Im at,to each there own.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
It is true. It is no fun driving a car on the freeway with 10+ batteries in the trunk but hey, it can be done. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 09:52 PM~5536146
> *MONSTER HOPPER OR NOT IT WILL BE DRIVIN TO THE SHOW NOT SAYIN IM GONNA DRIVE IT FROM MY HOUSE THATS WHY I BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK AND TRAILER THIS WINTER BUT ILL DRIVE IT TO THE SHOW AND CRUISE IT AFTER BARRING SOMETHING GETTIN BROKE,  IM STILL NOT REALLY SURE WHY YOU GUYS DONT THINK MY CAR IS DRIVEABLE??  EXCEPT THE FACT IT ONLY HAS A 3 GALLON GAS TANK BUT WHEN I GET MY TANK BACK FROM CHROME THAT PROBLEM WILL BE SOLVED.and even with a 40 plus inch lockup it still lays lower than stock. so id say i quailfy too.  that is pretty dam tight of you to drive a lifted car to la and back, something i probably wouldnt do, my back would be killing me by the time i hit hwy 5.
> *


HAHA!!
I took 99 all the way down,its actually alitle easier of a drive.
made it there in 6 hrs and made it bacc in hrs!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

whoever wants to go and hop at the show Let them who cares about rules this is for the KING OF THE STREETS STREETS STREETS which means you do what u got to do to win just like a street fight NO RULES The winner of the show has to ride the BLVD for at least 2 hrs just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 2 2006, 06:32 AM~5538090
> *whoever wants to go and hop at the show  Let them who cares about rules this is for the KING OF THE STREETS  STREETS STREETS  which means you do what u got to do to win  just like a street fight  NO RULES    The winner of the show has to ride the BLVD for at least  2 hrs      just my .02  :biggrin:
> *


that cant work cuz then u will have mother fuckers with train tracks for a back bumper :uh: 

the way i see it is if your car dont hit the streets then it shouldnt fall under a street car. trailors are for show pieces and transformers. since this is a hop, i doubt any show pieces are goin to enter. if you live in the bay your car should be driven to the show. thats a street car. if you have to trailor your shit out then it should be put witht he other transformers. thats my 2 cents


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 2 2006, 08:32 AM~5538090
> *whoever wants to go and hop at the show  Let them who cares about rules this is for the KING OF THE STREETS  STREETS STREETS  which means you do what u got to do to win  just like a street fight  NO RULES    The winner of the show has to ride the BLVD for at least  2 hrs      just my .02  :biggrin:
> *


If there is a hop woth $$$ involved at a orginized event,there has to be a couple rules.
if it was straight on the streets,that would be a differnt story.


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

IMMA BE SERVING FOOLS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm glad you guys are talking about these circus cars, I could never figure out how they coudl be concider king of the streets...........if they are never on the streets. This is going to be a good show down with plenty of shit talking


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 2 2006, 07:58 AM~5538459
> *IMMA BE SERVING FOOLS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 2 2006, 07:58 AM~5538459
> *IMMA BE SERVING FOOLS
> *


k :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 2 2006, 09:58 AM~5538459
> *IMMA BE SERVING FOOLS
> *


Pizza?Beer?Hot Poccets?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2006, 10:11 AM~5555005
> *Pizza?Beer?Hot Poccets?
> *


He's gonna be working the taco truck, getting down on the steam table! :0 :cheesy:  He's gonna be the *S*team table, making them tacos al vapor! Can I put my order in already?? :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 07:52 PM~5536146
> *MONSTER HOPPER OR NOT IT WILL BE DRIVIN TO THE SHOW NOT SAYIN IM GONNA DRIVE IT FROM MY HOUSE THATS WHY I BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK AND TRAILER THIS WINTER BUT ILL DRIVE IT TO THE SHOW AND CRUISE IT AFTER BARRING SOMETHING GETTIN BROKE,  IM STILL NOT REALLY SURE WHY YOU GUYS DONT THINK MY CAR IS DRIVEABLE??  EXCEPT THE FACT IT ONLY HAS A 3 GALLON GAS TANK BUT WHEN I GET MY TANK BACK FROM CHROME THAT PROBLEM WILL BE SOLVED.and even with a 40 plus inch lockup it still lays lower than stock. so id say i quailfy too.   that is pretty dam tight of you to drive a lifted car to la and back, something i probably wouldnt do, my back would be killing me by the time i hit hwy 5.
> *


I seen it layed out the day of the Socios show when it was parked outside Mickey D's. I gotta admit, it does lay pretty low especially for how high it locks up, I had never seen your ride laid out.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 2 2006, 07:03 AM~5538222
> *that cant work cuz then u will have mother fuckers with train tracks for a back bumper  :uh:
> 
> the way i see it is if your car dont hit the streets then it shouldnt fall under a street car. trailors are for show pieces and transformers. since this is a hop, i doubt any show pieces are goin to enter. if you live in the bay your car should be driven to the show. thats a street car. if you have to trailor your shit out then it should be put witht he other transformers. thats my 2 cents
> ...


exactly


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2006, 10:11 AM~5555005
> *Pizza?Beer?Hot Poccets?
> *


the kos waterboy :biggrin:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 5 2006, 02:44 PM~5556149
> *the kos waterboy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

no not the waterboy he might piss in the water he be the one cleaning the oil spills from the street after the show is over :biggrin:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 6 2006, 07:21 AM~5560193
> *no not the waterboy he might piss in the water  he be the one cleaning the oil spills from the street after the show is over :biggrin:
> *



YOU MEAN THE OIL SPILLS FROM UR TC??? ILL HIRE SOMEONE AFTER I WIN THE $$$$


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT....HOPEFULLY SHE'LL DO BETTER HERE.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 6 2006, 01:44 PM~5562921
> *YOU MEAN THE OIL SPILLS FROM UR TC??? ILL HIRE SOMEONE AFTER I WIN THE $$$$
> *


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL+Jun 6 2006, 07:21 AM~5560193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHALE YOU HAVE TO CLEAN THIS MESS URSELF....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=118460&st=4180


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 31 2006, 01:36 PM~5526895
> *:0
> what about me?
> *


what about me?????? :0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

whats up with that response from u nasty84 :0 
u suppose to have my back thats it not is not 1 food plate is 2 food plates and 2 coronas :biggrin: 

and lockdown never seen real chicano respeto he used to back stabbin his hommies all the time u probably don't have a car and still leave with mommy
talk all that shit when when KOS starts see if u show up and announce yourself to me I be the one with the oil leakin TC kickin your ass :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 7 2006, 12:00 PM~5568264
> *whats up with that response from u nasty84 :0
> u suppose to have my back thats it not is not 1 food plate is 2 food plates and 2 coronas :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 7 2006, 12:00 PM~5568264
> *whats up with that response from u nasty84 :0
> u suppose to have my back thats it not is not 1 food plate is 2 food plates and 2 coronas :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i always have your back!!!! and u know this

BTW im feelin the new set up!!! that shit caugth me off gaurd i had to get a second look at it. i was like damn he hella changed this shit around

its lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah Im almost done with the rear I got to make the other parts at work I learn how to weld plastic here at work so its easier then gluein and screwin it togethere
I got to the the front and rear of the pump along the sides 
once is all seal they going to thru some graphics and murals hopefully be ready for september :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 7 2006, 01:22 PM~5568657
> *yeah Im almost done with the rear I got to make the other parts at work I learn how to weld plastic here at work so its easier then gluein and screwin it togethere
> I got to the the front and rear of the pump along the sides
> once is all seal they going to thru some graphics and murals hopefully be ready for september :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 7 2006, 01:00 PM~5568264
> *whats up with that response from u nasty84 :0
> u suppose to have my back thats it not is not 1 food plate is 2 food plates and 2 coronas :biggrin:
> 
> ...



  

NO MAMES BUEY. PURO NORTEÑO :0 :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL. $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

cant wait fellas....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jun 8 2006, 12:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jun 8 2006, 12:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *


Bump!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jun 8 2006, 12:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *


Bump!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn at 35 inches I might enter the TC :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for SJ


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jun 8 2006, 12:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.*


what do u mean by full functional?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jun 15 2006, 07:29 PM~5614483
> *what do u mean by full functional?
> *


street legal car, a car that could cruise the blvd, headlights, bumpers, brakes, seats, etc.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

street legal car I guess nobody qualifys cause hydraulics are only for offroad usage never public streets :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 16 2006, 09:38 AM~5617353
> *street legal car I guess nobody qualifys    cause hydraulics are only for offroad usage never public streets :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OK YOU AINT FUNNY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jun 8 2006, 01:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 17 2006, 11:46 AM~5623279
> *:uh: OK YOU AINT FUNNY
> *


X2, dumb ass


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

we will be there with our show cars and this going for title of the KING OF THE STREET.......... :0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> *knockin87 Posted Yesterday, 11:33 PM
> 
> X2, dumb ass *


 what's with the name callin newbie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 09:43 AM~5631758
> *we will be there with our show cars and this going for title of the KING OF THE STREET.......... :0
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL. $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. *THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY. *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 19 2006, 10:22 AM~5631912
> *what's with the name callin newbie
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:biggrin: hey shark how many cars are lined up for hoppin so far


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 19 2006, 11:13 AM~5632133
> *:biggrin:  hey shark  how many cars are lined up for hoppin so far
> *


enough :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> *1998shark Posted Jun 17 2006, 11:46 AM
> 
> OK YOU AINT FUNNY *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 08:43 AM~5631758
> *we will be there with our show cars and this going for title of the KING OF THE STREET.......... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be at the freeway offramp waiting for that one to come _driving_by. :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 19 2006, 11:49 AM~5632336
> *I'll be at the freeway offramp waiting for that one to come drivingby. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 19 2006, 10:49 AM~5632336
> *I'll be at the freeway offramp waiting for that one to come drivingby. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


that if we don't the hit the overpass uce........hehehehe!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 19 2006, 10:49 AM~5632336
> *I'll be at the freeway offramp waiting for that one to come drivingby. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


u might be waiting awhile im not seeing a driveshaft under that car


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 02:14 PM~5633643
> *u might be waiting awhile im not seeing a driveshaft under that car
> *


look closer...........


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 19 2006, 09:22 AM~5631912
> *what's with the name callin newbie
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 19 2006, 04:00 PM~5633909
> *look closer...........
> *


i blew up the pic and still only could make out the trailing arms but im sure if it shows up it will have one


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 03:03 PM~5633934
> *i blew up the pic and still only could make out the trailing arms but im sure if it shows up it will have one
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

YUP THATS WHERE IT SHOULD BE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 05:16 PM~5634036
> *YUP THATS WHERE IT SHOULD BE
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 03:16 PM~5634036
> *YUP THATS WHERE IT SHOULD BE
> *



im sure when its dumped the slide it back on 

the point is its there right??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 19 2006, 04:57 PM~5634323
> *im sure when its dumped the slide it back on
> 
> the point is its there right??
> *


WELL YOUR EYES MUST BE ALOT BETTER THAN MINE CAUSE I CANT SEE SHGIT THROUGH THAT SHADOW...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 06:41 PM~5635123
> *WELL YOUR EYES MUST BE ALOT BETTER THAN MINE CAUSE I CANT SEE SHGIT THROUGH THAT SHADOW...
> *


20 20 my friend 

make the color brighter on your monitor.. you'll see it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

New location.....will be posted at in of the week.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 03:16 PM~5634036
> *YUP THATS WHERE IT SHOULD BE
> *


SHAFT-OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 19 2006, 09:53 PM~5635601
> *SHAFT-OWNED  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jun 8 2006, 01:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *



What no Dancing :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 19 2006, 10:32 PM~5636109
> *What no Dancing  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DON'T WANT ME TO DANCE, JUST ASK EL LARRY......... :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 19 2006, 04:11 PM~5634001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it will be ready drive shaft and all....believe it


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 08:41 PM~5635123
> *WELL YOUR EYES MUST BE ALOT BETTER THAN MINE CAUSE I CANT SEE SHGIT THROUGH THAT SHADOW...
> *



wtf you talking bout its right there


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

he's probably blind from all the sparks that came out of his trunk when he was workin out the bugs :biggrin: 
I think Himbone and Ufamea should go toe to toe and all the people that wanna see that will pay $2 and all the money collected will go to the winner
That be a nice chunk of change of course the HOUSE collect 25% of winnings


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> *knockin87  Yesterday, 04:02 PM
> 
> :dunno: *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jun 19 2006, 10:46 PM~5636640
> *wtf you talking bout its right there
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

damn this is going to be off the hook!!!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 20 2006, 05:45 AM~5637466
> *he's probably blind from all the sparks that came out of his trunk when he was workin out the bugs :biggrin:
> I think Himbone and Ufamea should go toe to toe and all the people that wanna see that will pay $2  and all the money collected will go to the winner
> That be a nice chunk of change of course the HOUSE collect 25% of winnings
> *


I dont think kita will be hoppin it. but in any case i think it will take out himbones 64 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 09:43 PM~5636182
> *it will be ready drive shaft and all....believe it
> *


That shit is a montser!!!

hey i called u yesterday did u get my message???


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 20 2006, 11:24 AM~5639059
> *That shit is a montser!!!
> 
> hey i called u yesterday did u get my message???
> *


nope i'm sorry steve i miss your call i will call you later onelove little uso.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 20 2006, 10:28 AM~5639082
> *nope i'm sorry steve i miss your call i will call you later onelove little uso.
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*NEW LOCATION AT R&S ROBERT TOOK CARE OF SHARKSIDE THE SAME DAY...WE DIDNT HAVE TO WAIT. HOP START AT 6PM 8/19/06*


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

*TTT*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cant wait!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

were is it going to be at??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

R&S


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2006, 02:51 PM~5640811
> *R&S
> *



are all the cars going to fit there?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 20 2006, 04:10 PM~5640858
> *are all the cars going to fit there?
> *


inside the shop. lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jun 20 2006, 03:41 PM~5641026
> *inside the shop. lol
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 20 2006, 11:23 AM~5639052
> *I dont think kita will be hoppin it. but in any case i think it will take out himbones 64  :0
> *


you never know. I beat nene in san bernadino and skeet's caprice so you never know anyone can have a bad day


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 20 2006, 05:48 PM~5641087
> *you never know. I beat nene in san bernadino and skeet's caprice so you never know anyone can have a bad day*


 :thumbsup: 
VERY TRUE....
FINALLY SOMETHING WE AGREE ON.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> :thumbsup:
> VERY TRUE....
> FINALLY SOMETHING WE AGREE ON.
> 
> dont know if youll agree with me on this or not but if you and tony parker ever morphed into one person he would be the guy rapping the 1st verse in the yellow hat check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkAr3rVZ-0o...o%20the%20hotel


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> > :thumbsup:
> > VERY TRUE....
> > FINALLY SOMETHING WE AGREE ON.
> >
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

IF YOU GOT SOME FLYERS FOR THIS SOME ONE DROP ME OFF SOME HERE AT THE STORE AND ILL PASS THEM OUT FOR YOU!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 20 2006, 05:19 PM~5641261
> *:uhLEASE DONT CLOWN ILL GET THE BEST OF YOU...+ MY CLUB MEMBERS DONT LIKE ME PLAYER :biggrin:
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151197
> *


haha hitting up the google search I see


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> :uhLEASE DONT CLOWN ILL GET THE BEST OF YOU...+ MY CLUB MEMBERS DONT LIKE ME PLAYER :biggrin:
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151197
> [/quote
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 20 2006, 03:48 PM~5641087
> *you never know. I beat nene in san bernadino and skeet's caprice so you never know anyone can have a bad day
> *


very true


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

QUOTE(1998shark @ Jun 20 2006, 05:19 PM) 
:uhLEASE DONT CLOWN ILL GET THE BEST OF YOU...+ MY CLUB MEMBERS DONT LIKE ME PLAYER 
http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151197


haha hitting up the google search I see


Which is the before and which is the after


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

thas not jims stomack ....................c mon jim tell them thats your fanny pack under that shirt, thats were you keep your wallet and the keys to the imp


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

and some Adex dumps and Solenoids and an extra Battery :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

whats up tommy how you been


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*
4 SJ


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 20 2006, 03:02 PM~5640443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flyer  cant wait


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

FUTURE T&W...2018...SPACE HOPPER....LIL CISCO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 08:43 AM~5631758
> *we will be there with our show cars and this going for title of the KING OF THE STREET.......... :0
> 
> 
> ...


so who is the new owner of that anyways?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 22 2006, 08:36 AM~5649688
> *so who is the new owner of that anyways?
> *


homie jason.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 21 2006, 12:27 PM~5645562
> *whats up tommy how you been
> *


Getting ready to go down to So.Cal :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR *SHARKSIDE* AND THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S....


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 22 2006, 01:29 PM~5651770
> *Getting ready to go down to So.Cal :biggrin:
> *


Can we visit Sea World?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 22 2006, 09:06 PM~5654134
> *TTT FOR SHARKSIDE AND THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

A single pump coming from the central valley just coming out this year, for this show!  
another el co!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 23 2006, 01:48 AM~5655196
> *A single pump coming from the central valley just coming out this year, for this show!
> another el co!
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS WITH IT IF SO SEE YOU THERE SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

thats a week before king of the streets? if its ready enough! :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 23 2006, 01:48 AM~5655196
> *A single pump coming from the central valley just coming out this year, for this show!
> another el co!
> *


is that the one with the LS clip?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Robert at R&S is a good guy!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

why? how much inventory did he buy from you


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 26 2006, 09:21 AM~5669829
> *Robert at R&S is a good guy!
> *


besides the fact he lies about what he is going to payout at shows


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 27 2006, 02:17 AM~5674938
> *besides the fact he lies about what he is going to payout at shows
> *


Jim,you busy thursday?
how about a house call?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jun 19 2006, 10:49 AM~5632336
> *I'll be at the freeway offramp waiting for that one to come drivingby. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


 JUST WAIT FOR IT AT THE SHOW SO YOU COULD SEE EVERYBODY GET SPANKED BY THE BLU CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 19 2006, 03:14 PM~5633643
> *u might be waiting awhile im not seeing a driveshaft under that car
> *


BUT WHEN THE CAR GETS STUCK YOU CAN USE ALL THE CHROME TO DO THE GROOMING :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5675624
> *Jim,you busy thursday?
> how about a house call?
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 25 2006, 10:00 PM~5668225
> *is that the one with the LS clip?
> *


YES IT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2006, 08:24 AM~5675624
> *Jim,you busy thursday?
> how about a house call?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5675624
> *Jim,you busy thursday?
> how about a house call?
> *


THOSE SOUND LIKE HOPPIN WORDS :0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I know ha Psta like that set up :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T


T


T



4




SHARKSIDE NOR-CAL K.O.S


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

getting close huh.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 5 2006, 10:16 AM~5718740
> *getting close huh.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 

cann't wait.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i got few calls today from reno and vegas....they are coming...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Jul 8 2006, 03:21 AM~5735687
> *TTT
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> ...


is this mike?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2006, 09:48 PM~5757433
> *is this mike?
> *



Yeah. White Mike


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up white mike :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 06:26 PM~5763084
> *what up white mike :biggrin:
> *


Heard that u are over seas with the chinamen

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yup. uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

1 MONTH AND 5 DAYS AND COUNTING . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: ITS GOING DOWN THIS NIGHT,KING OF THE STREETS,BLVD.NIGHTS,94.9 COMEDY JAM....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 15 2006, 07:25 AM~5777425
> *:biggrin: ITS GOING DOWN THIS NIGHT,KING OF THE STREETS,BLVD.NIGHTS,94.9 COMEDY JAM....... :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE RAIDER_ NINER GAME THE NEXT DAY, DAMN ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON THAT WEEKEND!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so who's goin to that game got them tickets


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 15 2006, 08:00 AM~5777512
> *so who's goin to that game got them tickets
> *


ILL BE THERE REPPIN THAT SILVER AND BLACK!!!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey we should all hook up and throw a mean ass BBQ GO Raiders


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sounds good to me the more people the better the pachanga!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5778106
> *sounds good to me the more people the better the pachanga!!
> *


wizard408SJHL is mostly talk. :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 15 2006, 08:17 AM~5777558
> *ILL BE THERE REPPIN THAT SILVER AND BLACK!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am going to be at that game Reppin that Red and Gold .... 

Go NINERS .....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 03:27 PM~5789341
> *I am going to be at that game Reppin that Red and Gold ....
> 
> Go NINERS .....
> *


thats the next day  the 20th


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2006, 04:02 PM~5789513
> *thats the next day   the 20th
> *


Yeah i know ... can't wait .... for both days are going to be off the hook ....


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

green 64 drop will there :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2006, 02:27 PM~5789341
> *I am going to be at that game Reppin that Red and Gold ....
> 
> Go NINERS .....
> *




x2


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

GOo RAIDERS~~~~LOL....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jul 17 2006, 04:19 PM~5790171
> *x2
> *


Is this Chicali from Independent? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 04:21 PM~5790186
> *GOo RAIDERS~~~~LOL....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jul 17 2006, 05:21 PM~5790189
> *Is this Chicali from Independent? :dunno:
> *


nah!!! im from VALLEJO


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jul 17 2006, 04:32 PM~5790276
> *nah!!! im from VALLEJO
> *


Oh.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ill take all bets the raiders get spanked when the steelers come to town


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 08:33 PM~5790639
> *ill take all bets the raiders get spanked when the steelers come to town
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

man....we aint loosin this year we are going undefeated 16-0 baby!!! :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 06:38 PM~5790668
> *man....we aint loosin this year we are going undefeated 16-0 baby!!!  :cheesy:
> *


ill really bet anything and i mean anything that will never happen


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

ok not 16-0 but we aint going to loose to pittsburg! look their QB cant even wear a freakin helmet!.....lol.....got into a motorcycle accindent!!! i heard on ESPN....he might not be ready for this season...he lucky his ALIVE!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 06:43 PM~5790710
> *ok not 16-0 but we aint going to loose to  pittsburg! look their QB cant even wear a freakin helmet!.....lol.....got into a motorcycle accindent!!! i heard on ESPN....he might not be ready for this season...he lucky his ALIVE!!!
> *


haha they will be lucky to go 10-6


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 06:43 PM~5790710
> *ok not 16-0 but we aint going to loose to  pittsburg! look their QB cant even wear a freakin helmet!.....lol.....got into a motorcycle accindent!!! i heard on ESPN....he might not be ready for this season...he lucky his ALIVE!!!
> *


and if you doubt the steelers place a friendly bet


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

u know what bro!! i was thinking more of 12-4!!!! well see what happens this year!!! AARON BROOKS better do good.. we have the offence...we just need a QB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: himbone, Lil_Rob00, abe0027, RaidersFinest510, BAYTROKITA50
ohh shit lil rob in the house will you be at kos. my boy jakey is your biggest fan


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

12 pack of coronas....how about that!!!!........ :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

im new to this...how do u reply to the topic!!!?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hit the quote button on the right side of the persons post you want to quote


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 06:51 PM~5790767
> *hit the quote button on the right side of the persons post you want to quote
> *





ooohh...haha....good lookin out bro!!! so how about a 12pack as a friendly bet!!! :cheesy: goOo raiders!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

make it a case and you got a bet...


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

IS THIS A SPORTS THREAD OR KING OF THE STREETS


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 06:53 PM~5790795
> *make it a case and you got a bet...
> *



ok deal.....1 CASE it is!!!....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 17 2006, 06:53 PM~5790797
> *IS THIS A SPORTS THREAD OR KING OF THE STREETS
> *


atleast people are sayin more than the last few pages of nothing but ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so himbone are you gonna hop your 64 at this yr KOS?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lets place bets :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 06:55 PM~5790814
> *atleast people are sayin more than the last few pages of nothing but      ttt
> *



oh ey "HIMBONE" ic alot of TTT's....what is that all about..what does that mean...oh an how do i post pictures up......


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 17 2006, 06:57 PM~5790827
> *lets place bets :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 06:57 PM~5790830
> *oh ey "HIMBONE" ic alot of TTT's....what is that all about..what does that mean...oh an how do i post pictures up......
> *


ttt means to the top its what you type when you really have nothing worthwhile to say in a topic but you want it to go back up to the top of the page so people actually think there are comments worth reading


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 06:55 PM~5790814
> *atleast people are sayin more than the last few pages of nothing but      ttt
> *


TTT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 17 2006, 06:57 PM~5790824
> *so himbone are you gonna hop your 64 at this yr KOS?
> *


have to wait and see on the 19th


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5790835
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


whats up bro :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 06:02 PM~5790866
> *have to wait and see on the 19th
> *


what happen now? broke something


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 17 2006, 07:03 PM~5790872
> *what happen now? broke something
> *


nope just not gonna make any promises that the car will be there


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 07:01 PM~5790852
> *ttt means to the top its what you type when you really have nothing worthwhile to say in a topic but you want it to go back up to the top of the page so people actually think there are comments worth reading
> *



oh ok i got it!! thanks....one more thing.,..an to post pictures!!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Jul 17 2006, 06:07 PM~5790896
> *oh ok i got it!! thanks....one more thing.,..an to post pictures!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 17 2006, 07:26 PM~5791016
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916
> *




aight kool!! good lookin out~ thanks!


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 07:06 PM~5790895
> *nope just not gonna make any promises that the car will be there
> *


fuck it if you cant bring one 64 bring the other :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Jul 17 2006, 08:05 PM~5791291
> *fuck it if you cant bring one 64 bring the other :biggrin:
> *


peps aint ready for the 409 droptop :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 08:07 PM~5791314
> *peps aint ready for the 409 droptop :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 10:07 PM~5791314
> *peps aint ready for the 409 droptop :biggrin:
> *


its been done BAY LIFE gots a clean 64 drop 409 4speed power windows fully loaded restored from the frame up...

you an't the 1st :0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> * 1998shark  Jul 15 2006, 11:36 AM
> wizard408SJHL is mostly talk.  *



It's on now.chingonless be nice to me fucker I'm still crying over my car buey
:tears: 

If u think I'm all talk let's go to BigDaddysautoparts and Have him hold the bet money on the niners and raiders game :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5793548
> *It's on now.chingonless  be nice to me fucker I'm still crying over my car buey
> :tears:
> 
> ...


LOL....... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: BETTER YOU THEN ME....CHINGONLESS HUH.............. :uh: :biggrin: MY BAD, HARD CORE.LET EVERYONE KNOW WHY YOU WHERE LOCK UP.WIZAED. :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I was locked up cause ummh ummhhh :ugh: :ugh: :banghead: fucker :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 18 2006, 11:21 AM~5794781
> *I was locked up cause ummh  ummhhh :ugh:  :ugh:  :banghead: fucker :biggrin:
> *


 anyways back to the topic.  next month is almost here :biggrin: 
*$500.00*1st place


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

IS IT STILL AT R&S??


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

KOS Is almost here 
HOPPERS CANNNNN YOOOOOOOOOOUUUU DIGGGGGG IT :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

So where the it gonna be at???? 
(its probably been answered already)


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Jul 18 2006, 02:53 PM~5796590
> *So where the it gonna be at????
> (its probably been answered already)
> *


R&S


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2006, 04:21 PM~5797732
> *R&S
> *


Gracias.....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

this weekendof kos is gonna be crackin!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This hop is going to be cool. Is there a list of potential hoppers?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 damn is that the new poll for the hoppers


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2006, 11:24 AM~5794802
> * anyways back to the topic.  next  month is almost here :biggrin:
> $500.001st place
> *






CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2006, 10:48 PM~5820577
> *CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!
> *


i hope you guys get the cash up front that fool lies about payouts and runs when the show is over


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2006, 10:48 PM~5820577
> *CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 22 2006, 04:16 AM~5821012
> *i hope you guys get the cash up front  that fool lies about payouts and runs when the show is over
> *


thats on him.....anyways :uh: 
thanks r&s for the 1500


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

IS KOS GONNA TAKE PLACE AT NIGHT AT R&S OR IN THE MID-AFTERNOON


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 22 2006, 09:21 AM~5821368
> *<span style='color:red'>$500.00*
> 1st place


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....






I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....  

BUT......................IF YOU WIN YOU GOTTA GO DIPPIN AFTER...AFTER WE SEE YOU DIPPIN YOU CAN COLLECT THE MONEY.....THE SAME NIGHT IS BLVD. NIGHT 
IF YOU BREAK A BALL JOINT OR SOMETING DURING THE HOP...THATS ON YOU TO FIX IT AND GO DIPPPIN.....IF YOU CANT" THE NEXT GUY WILL COLLECT THE MONEY  THE REASON WE GOT THIS RULE IS GOTTA BE A STREET CAR.  ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ME 408 705 5596 CHINGON


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2006, 08:27 AM~5821396
> *again kos is gonna be at r&s after 5pm
> Robert is putting out the money
> THANKS SHARK FOR THE INFO HAD MY HEAD UP MY ASS :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2006, 08:27 AM~5821396
> *again kos is gonna be at r&s after 5pm
> Robert is putting out the money
> $500.00
> ...


 :thumbsup: ROBERT'S THE MAN


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2006, 09:48 PM~5820577
> *CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!
> *


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 22 2006, 04:16 AM~5821012
> *i hope you guys get the cash up front  that fool lies about payouts and runs when the show is over
> *




The hops at his shop so he cant run far....lol

call him up! He's incharge of the prize money.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 23 2006, 09:17 AM~5826453
> *The hops at his shop so he cant run far....lol
> 
> call him up! He's incharge of the prize money.
> *


but the rule says you got to be out cruisin to get paid. what says he will be out on the strip???????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2006, 11:45 AM~5826781
> *but the rule says you got to be out cruisin to get paid. what says he will be out on the strip???????
> *


why are you so worried about it? :uh: you say your not sure your bringing your ride...whats the big deal?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5790895
> *nope just not gonna make any promises that the car will be there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 23 2006, 11:02 AM~5826845
> *why are you so worried about it? :uh: you say your not sure your bringing your ride...whats the big deal?
> *


X2


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 23 2006, 11:02 AM~5826845
> *why are you so worried about it? :uh: you say your not sure your bringing your ride...whats the big deal?
> *


just dont want to see anyone getting fucked out of there winnings...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: :tears:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 23 2006, 03:03 PM~5827913
> *:roflmao: :tears:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2006, 09:35 AM~5821415
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


Thats a nice Little twist you put on there!
I like it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 04:20 PM~5833677
> *Thats a nice Little twist you put on there!
> I like it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 02:20 PM~5833677
> *Thats a nice Little twist you put on there!
> I like it.
> *


x2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2006, 02:30 PM~5827770
> *just dont want to see anyone getting fucked out of there winnings...
> *


I think a years worth of bragging rights is a good win.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Like they said,it king of the STREETS,They wanna see STREET cars hopping,not JUNK cars that havent been regestered in 10 years.
Their show their rules!
Cant wait!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 05:04 PM~5833950
> *Like they said,it king of the STREETS,They wanna see STREET cars hopping,not JUNK cars that havent been regestered in 10 years.
> Their show their rules!
> Cant wait!
> *


trying to make it fair for everyone


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 24 2006, 04:03 PM~5833946
> *I think a years worth of bragging rights is a good win.
> *


and thats why you dont have a hopper :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2006, 05:46 PM~5834564
> *and thats why you dont have a hopper :0
> *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2006, 05:46 PM~5834564
> *and thats why you dont have a hopper :0
> *


Hemi, my brother and I had one last year......... and my club will have one this year.  But just be there...... Cause we didn't see your 4 last year.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

K.O.S. ALMOST HERE, CANT WAIT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 25 2006, 04:34 PM~5841133
> *Hemi, my brother and I had one last year......... and my club will have one this year.   But just be there...... Cause we didn't see your 4 last year.
> *


 :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 25 2006, 05:34 PM~5841133
> *Hemi, my brother and I had one last year......... and my club will have one this year.   But just be there...... Cause we didn't see your 4 last year.
> *



58 impala hopper maybe? WUZ up CHE!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 27 2006, 06:03 AM~5850958
> *58 impala hopper maybe? WUZ up CHE!
> *


Sup homie :biggrin: A hopper 58 :cheesy: NAAAAHHHHHH :biggrin:. We are working on a little something else.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2006, 05:46 PM~5834564
> *and thats why you dont have a hopper :0
> *


ARE YOU SAYING YOU ARE A HOPPER? YOU WILL CHALLENGE ANY ONE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....






I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE.... 

BUT......................IF YOU WIN YOU GOTTA GO DIPPIN AFTER...AFTER WE SEE YOU DIPPIN YOU CAN COLLECT THE MONEY.....THE SAME NIGHT IS BLVD. NIGHT 
IF YOU BREAK A BALL JOINT OR SOMETHING DURING THE HOP...THAT'S ON YOU TO FIX IT AND GO DIPPPIN.....IF YOU CANT" THE NEXT GUY WILL COLLECT THE MONEY THE REASON WE GOT THIS RULE IS GOTTA BE A STREET CAR. ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ME 408 705 5596 CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 07:22 AM~5857967
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


And thats the bottom line, cause Chingon said So :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 07:22 AM~5857967
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


 uh.. que chingon :biggrin:. I personlly agree on the rules (not that it matters). Although I do feel that a street car can hop and break to the point it can't be fixed on the street. Such as rear axle drumb breaks off like Nigz's 68 from Inspirations last year, . "BUT" SS event SS rules.  were good.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 28 2006, 01:14 PM~5859722
> *uh.. que chingon  :biggrin:.  I personlly agree on the rules (not that it matters).  Although I do feel that a street car can hop and break to the point it can't be fixed on the street.  Such as rear axle drumb breaks off like Nigz's 68 from Inspirations last year, .  "BUT" SS event SS rules.   were good.
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 08:22 AM~5857967
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 07:22 AM~5857967
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


so how long must the winner be seen dippin? all night? one cruise down the strip? till next year ?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 28 2006, 05:03 PM~5861120
> *so how long must the winner be seen dippin? all night? one cruise down the strip? till next year ?
> *


ARE WE PLAYING 21 QUISTIONS?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 28 2006, 07:55 PM~5861568
> *ARE WE PLAYING 21 QUISTIONS?
> *


this guy is funny :uh: :roflmao: :rofl: he has all kind of dumb questions, and he is not even going to be there :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 28 2006, 06:03 PM~5861120
> *so how long must the winner be seen dippin? all night? one cruise down the strip? till next year ?
> *


OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE.... 

BUT......................IF YOU WIN YOU GOTTA GO DIPPIN AFTER...*AFTER WE SEE YOU DIPPIN YOU CAN COLLECT THE MONEY*.....*THE SAME NIGHT *IS BLVD. NIGHT 
IF YOU BREAK A BALL JOINT OR SOMETHING DURING THE HOP...THAT'S ON YOU TO FIX IT AND GO DIPPPIN.....IF YOU CANT" THE NEXT GUY WILL COLLECT THE MONEY THE REASON WE GOT THIS RULE IS GOTTA BE A STREET CAR. ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ME 408 705 5596 CHINGON


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 28 2006, 10:17 PM~5862614
> *OK FOR THE TRAILER I GOT ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING ME STILL ABOUT IT.....
> I WANT TO MAKE IT FAIR AS I CAN TO EVERYONE.
> NOW YOU CAN TRAILER YOUR RIDE FROM ANYWHERE....
> ...


that doesnt answer my question. now does it?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

himbone are you feeling ok?


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 29 2006, 11:23 AM~5864242
> *himbone are you feeling ok?
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i think himbone just means is it down the street, a couple blocks, all night, a few hours... either way, should be a good weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 29 2006, 03:21 AM~5863437
> *that doesnt answer my question.  now does it?
> *


Win King of the Streets, then find out how fare you have to drive to collect your cash. If your ride is streetable, get paid and have some FUN AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 30 2006, 10:33 AM~5868171
> *Win King of the Streets, then find out how fare you have to drive to collect your cash. If your ride is streetable, get paid and have some FUN AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 28 2006, 01:14 PM~5859722
> *uh.. que chingon  :biggrin:.  I personlly agree on the rules (not that it matters).  Although I do feel that a street car can hop and break to the point it can't be fixed on the street.  Such as rear axle drumb breaks off like Nigz's 68 from Inspirations last year, .  "BUT" SS event SS rules.   were good.
> *


Ypo make a good point homie,But I think what Shark was saying was more towards ball joints breaking and stuff that CAN get fixed within 20 min!
Im sure if a rear end busts,especially while dippin or something non fixable,they will understand that.
 
Just a few weeks away!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 30 2006, 08:32 PM~5871284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R & S SPONSORING THE HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 30 2006, 08:32 PM~5871284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 30 2006, 09:33 PM~5871290
> *R & S SPONSORING THE HOP :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to robert at r&s for the cash prize


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

IT'S GETTIN CLOSER PEOPLE. CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE HOPPERS.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 30 2006, 12:32 PM~5868824
> *Ypo make a good point homie,But I think what Shark was saying was more towards ball joints breaking and stuff that CAN get fixed within 20 min!
> Im sure if a rear end busts,especially while dippin or something non fixable,they will understand that.
> 
> ...


That would be understandable. Hopefully it turns out to be good, so may happen again following year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2006, 11:54 AM~5874535
> *That would be understandable.  Hopefully it turns out to be good, so may happen again following year.
> *


will i heard del toro aint going this year might be a rumor dont know dont care  
they dont like our rules :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 1 2006, 08:47 PM~5885452
> *will i heard del toro aint going this year might be a rumor dont know dont care
> they dont like our rules :biggrin:
> *


KING OF THE STREETS :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

How about this:

You win KOS but you realize $500 may not Fix your vehicle if it breaks nor will it pay for a ticket if you get caught dippin-So you say Fuck it and just bounce.

Are you still "King Of The Streets"? 

You still won but Kinda like a few show promoters who never pay out for the hop-You go home broke.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This oughta be interesting....


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Well...?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 1 2006, 11:40 PM~5886769
> *How about this:
> 
> You win KOS but you realize $500 may not Fix your vehicle if it breaks nor will it pay for a ticket if you get caught dippin-So you say Fuck it and just bounce.
> ...


i dont understand if you won already... what do you need to fix if it hasnt broken?

dont want a cruising ticket? stay out of downtown and dont hit your switch in front of a pd. :uh: 

if you won and go home broke, its not that the promoter didnt pay, its you that chose to leave without collecting your money 

and i guess if a rider won they can still claim king of the STREET... even though they scared to hit the STREET. :ugh:

:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dunno, it doesnt really matter to me, really. we aint making a dime, we're actually coming out of pocket just to have this. this is just something to bring everyone out and have some fun and try to make it fair for everyone.
the payout might not be huge, but its about even with what other hops payout. plus you get a title and braggin rights for being nor cal king of the streets 2006.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5888814
> *i dunno, it doesnt really matter to me, really. we aint making a dime, we're actually coming out of pocket just to have this. this is just something to bring everyone out and have some fun and try to make it fair for everyone.
> the payout might not be huge, but its about even with what other hops payout.  plus you get a title and braggin rights for being nor cal king of the streets 2006.
> *


true it should just be fun


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I dont see how you can claim King of the Streets, If you are not HITTING THE STREETS????  

I dont see SharkSide forcing anybody to attend King of the Streets. If you decide to enter its because you think you have what it takes to CLAIM THE RIGHTS AND TITLE: KING OF THE STREETS SAN JOSE CALIFORNIA!!!! 

LIKE IT WAS POSTED BEFORE: THERE EVENT, THERE RULES. :thumbsup:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 2 2006, 09:31 AM~5888241
> *i dont understand if you won already... what do you need to fix if it hasnt broken?
> 
> dont want a cruising ticket? stay out of downtown and dont hit your switch in front of a pd. :uh:
> ...


Requirement for payout is you have to "Go dippin" afterwards, _If You Break something while dippin_, will it be more then $500 to fix?? Maybe the "Winner" doesn't want to take that chance.

Dippin on the Blvd without Cops seeing you is not a given, What if you get that dick Cop who wants to impound your ride? Its $500X2 to get your shit from impound.

If you win and leave, its on you...period. Maybe you got it like that and don't need the cash.

Is this a "Hopping Contest" or a "My car is drivable" contest because its already been stated you can trailer your ride in so that pretty much throws that [/B]"Streetable"* thing out the window.

*


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5888814
> *i dunno, it doesnt really matter to me, really. we aint making a dime, we're actually coming out of pocket just to have this. this is just something to bring everyone out and have some fun and try to make it fair for everyone.
> the payout might not be huge, but its about even with what other hops payout.  plus you get a title and braggin rights for being nor cal king of the streets 2006.
> *


I for one appreciate what you fellas are doing and the prize has never been an issue (As long as its paid!) but in reality how many "Competition Hoppers" do you really see on the Blvd? Hopping is about getting your vehicle higher then the next guy, not about how far you can drive it.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 2 2006, 04:20 PM~5891083
> *I dont see how you can claim King of the Streets, If you are not HITTING THE STREETS????
> *


KOS originated from a "Hopping Challenge" not a driving challenge.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 2 2006, 05:28 PM~5891414
> *I for one appreciate what you fellas are doing and the prize has never been an issue (As long as its paid!)  but in reality how many "Competition Hoppers" do you really see on the Blvd?  Hopping is about getting your vehicle higher then the next guy, not about how far you can drive it.
> *


IT'S "KING OF THE STREETS" NOT "KING OF THE HOPPERS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 05:32 PM~5891435
> *IT'S "KING OF THE STREETS" NOT "KING OF THE HOPPERS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Then why have a hop smart guy??? KOS has always been about Nosing up and hopping, I think the DMV brainwashed some people into thinking its a driving contest. :uh:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 05:32 PM~5891435
> *IT'S "KING OF THE STREETS" NOT "KING OF THE HOPPERS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



So the bragging rights associated with KOS are that your able to drive your car???

Let me guess, when you do a "House Call" you probably flash your "Passed Smog" certificate out the window.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 06:32 PM~5891435
> *IT'S "KING OF THE STREETS" NOT "KING OF THE HOPPERS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
NO MATTER WHAT PEOPLE ALWAYS GOING DISAGREE W/ ANY HOPPIN RULES...SHOW/STREET/HOUSE CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 05:32 PM~5891435
> *IT'S "KING OF THE STREETS" NOT "KING OF THE HOPPERS" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 2 2006, 06:23 PM~5891386
> *Requirement for payout is you have to "Go dippin" afterwards, If You Break something while dippin, will it be more then $500 to fix?? Maybe the "Winner" doesn't want to take that chance.
> 
> Dippin on the Blvd without Cops seeing you is not a given, What if you get that dick Cop who wants to impound your ride? Its $500X2 to get your shit from impound.
> ...


YOUR CHOICE IF YOU WANNA COME.....


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 2 2006, 06:19 PM~5891669
> *YOUR CHOICE IF YOU WANNA COME.....
> *


 :twak: What does it take to make people realize _ I was Just asking a question_ All I wanted to know was if you won the hop but decide you don't want to take it dippin afterwards, *are you KOS?* (Just not paid).


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

wow over a days worth of comments and not one ttt im impressed


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 2 2006, 08:20 PM~5892436
> *wow over a days worth of comments and not one ttt  im impressed
> *



Bump.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 2 2006, 09:20 PM~5892436
> *wow over a days worth of comments and not one ttt  im impressed
> *


ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 2 2006, 08:20 PM~5892436
> *wow over a days worth of comments and not one ttt  im impressed
> *


 :biggrin: TTT there you go himbone.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fully functional Street Cars Only. Thats what I saw in the rules. Im no hopper by any means BUT, even I can understand what they are doing with this event.

*King of the Streets means King of the Streets, Not King of the Trailers. *
Good Luck to all that enter the hop, and if you win, I hope you have a current Drivers Lic, Registration and proof if insurance. If not, they S.J.P.D will have the bragging rights with your hopper! :biggrin: Like to song says "Play at your own Risk" :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M STARTING TO THINK "*1LOWSUV* & HIMBONE" ARE THE SAME PERSON WITH ALL THE SILLY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

COME ON GUYS LETS JUST COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

AND YEA I DO KNOW WHO YOU GUYS REALLY ARE.... :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 2 2006, 10:44 PM~5893471
> *Fully functional Street Cars Only. Thats what I saw in the rules. Im no hopper by any means BUT, even I can understand what they are doing with this event.
> 
> King of the Streets means King of the Streets, Not King of the Trailers.
> ...


ya but there is a difference between havin a functional car and being forced to cruise to get your money.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well, we came up with this because people complain about "street" cars doing inches competeing against strictly hoppers that only have enough power to make it up the trailor, meant to go from hop to trailor to hop, and never hit the street. and they're right, it isnt fair for a "street" car to nose up with a trailored hopper at a king of the "streets" compitition. we tried saying drive the cars into the show. but you guys said you wanted to trailor the cars in. so we decided since it is blvd nights weekend everyone could ride out to the strip where you collect the cash. 
what do you guys suggest?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

i agree with u coast on that i think if you do u win u should cruise the strip i mean fuck its blvd nights any fuckin way right? plus the title say it all "KING OF THE STREETS "


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

yup :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 2 2006, 11:34 PM~5893972
> *i agree with u coast on that i think if you do u win u should cruise the strip i mean fuck its blvd nights any fuckin way right? plus the title say it all "KING OF THE STREETS "
> *


yup you got to live up to the name of the show KING OF THE STREETS
if your worried about getting pulled over, then dont go downtown, stay on the eastside/white rd


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 2 2006, 07:20 PM~5892436
> *wow over a days worth of comments and not one ttt  im impressed
> *


why do you care? your not gonna take your 4 like you said :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 11:51 PM~5893516
> *I'M STARTING TO THINK "*1LOWSUV* & HIMBONE" ARE THE SAME PERSON WITH ALL THE SILLY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> COME ON GUYS LETS JUST COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 06:51 AM~5894589
> *why do you care? your not gonna take your 4 like you said :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ITS FUNNY PEOPLE COMPLAIN ABOUT THE RULES BUT AINT GONNA BRING NO HOPPER. WHATS THE PURPOSE  PERSONALLY I JUST WANNA SEE SOME BAY AREA CARS HOPPIN,NOT NO SHOP CARS :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

PEOPLE YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND SHARKSIDE IS HAVING THIS FOR THE PEOPLE. WE OUR PUTTING OUT MONEY FOR THIS...WE UNDERSTAND YOU DONT REALLY AGREE W/ THE RULES BUT YOU GUYS ARE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT DISAGREE AT SHOWS TOO..YOU CANT ALWAYS HAVE IT YOUR WAY  







HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS HAVE YOUR HOP NEXT YEAR CALL IT SOMETHING ELSE & HAVE YOUR OWN RULES.....UNTILL THEN .....TOO BAD.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I think the bottom line is,THIS IS SHARKSIDES KOS,They made the rules.If you wanna win,you got to play by them!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 06:51 AM~5894589
> *why do you care? your not gonna take your 4 like you said :biggrin:
> *


when did I say that?


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 2 2006, 10:51 PM~5893516
> *I'M STARTING TO THINK "*1LOWSUV* & HIMBONE" ARE THE SAME PERSON WITH ALL THE SILLY QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Pleeeeze :uh: All I asked was "Does winning the hop make you KOS or does collecting the money afterwards make you KOS. Nothing about not liking the rules or not having a good time. 

Just a simple question...but maybe to complex for some since nobody has said anything more then, "It's King Of The Streets" .... If you really want to get technical about it then why is "KOS" being held in a "Parking Lot" and not on the street???

I remember the days on Santa Clara when you just stopped in traffic and hit your switches...On the Street!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Cars that drove in last year....





























And this one broke on the way home


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to see himbone, cause I actually like this car allot.  
I would concider this driving to the show. :biggrin: 
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3091/po...32904319kw7.jpg


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 3 2006, 08:34 AM~5895059
> * All I asked was "Does winning  the hop make you KOS or does collecting the money afterwards make you KOS.  *


its a valid question. i think the winner is the winner, so to me... yes. but i dunno how you guys want to call it. what do you guys think? 




> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 3 2006, 08:34 AM~5895059
> *I remember the days on Santa Clara when you just stopped in traffic and hit your switches...On the Street!
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: those were the days before people made excuses as to why not to hit the street. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 3 2006, 08:51 AM~5895165
> *I want to see himbone, cause I actually like this car allot.
> I would concider this driving to the show. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 3 2006, 08:34 AM~5895059
> *
> I remember the days on Santa Clara when you just stopped in traffic and hit your switches...On the Street!
> 
> ...


 :uh: I always had to ride shot guy those days.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Trailer, rolled off and back on...


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 3 2006, 08:52 AM~5895168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 3 2006, 09:00 AM~5895216
> *Winner of the Hop?
> 
> *


the gran prix last weekend.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 09:52 AM~5895168
> *
> :cheesy: those were the days before people made excuses as to why not to hit the street. :biggrin:
> *


Exactly!
That Night when Lue,Pat and Myself were riding and hopingthat was the shit!May have only been a few of us(compared to a few years ago when the streets and parking lots would have been fool)but that was some REAL RIDA SHIT!

Props to All the car clubs that have been coming out latley,and all that are coming to K.O.S and Blvd Nights TRYING to get this shit craccin again!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 06:33 AM~5894718
> *when did I say that?
> *


oh coo so your gonna be there for kos, right on :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 04:14 PM~5897636
> *oh coo so your gonna be there for kos, right on :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: your a fool matt :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 02:16 PM~5897653
> *:roflmao: your a fool matt :cheesy:
> *


just fuckin wit him :biggrin: 
i just wanna see some hoppin :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 04:21 PM~5897720
> *just fuckin wit him  :biggrin:
> i just wanna see some hoppin :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Me too,there is this blac big body I been wanting to see hop! :biggrin:


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

fuk it.... its blvd nights weekend tell robert to bring the cash to the strip and let all the hoppers settle it on white rd..........


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 in the california stylz parking lot? :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 3 2006, 02:28 PM~5897780
> *Me too,there is this blac big body I been wanting to see hop! :biggrin:
> *


shit! me too where is he? he laggin :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 04:34 PM~5897838
> *:0 in the california stylz parking lot? :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

remember this guy , he was badd








bumper check :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

james lick?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 02:43 PM~5897925
> *james lick?
> *


coast are you gonna do it like this on kos? :biggrin: 







:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 04:38 PM~5897876
> *remember this guy , he was badd
> 
> 
> ...


might have them back...you think we should?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it was a good show uffin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 03:14 PM~5897636
> *oh coo so your gonna be there for kos, right on :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


when did I say that??? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 02:55 PM~5897940
> *might have them back...you think we should?
> *


yea i'll say, up to you guys ,they were badd


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 02:57 PM~5897945
> *when did I say that??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i thought you said u were???? cause it seems like it wit your 21 questions :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 03:57 PM~5897945
> *when did I say that??? :biggrin:
> *


so what _are_ you saying? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yea so whats the deal himbone? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 03:58 PM~5897955
> *:roflmao:  i thought you said u were???? cause it seems like it wit your 21 questions :biggrin:
> *


ive really only asked afew just got no answers, should be a fun night thought either way..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lot of talking but nothing being said :cheesy: lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 04:01 PM~5897968
> *yea so whats the deal himbone? :biggrin:
> *


i just am worried that if i win i got to drive my hardtop all night, when I was planning on hopping it than cruising in my drop top thats really why i care.. nothing to do with my car not making it down the strip


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 3 2006, 02:54 PM~5897936
> *coast are you gonna do it like this on kos? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


coast u gona do it big this yr?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 03:04 PM~5897988
> *i just am worried that if i win i got to drive my hardtop all night, when I was planning on hopping it than cruising in my drop top thats really why i care..  nothing to do with my car not making it down the strip
> *


well from what i saw in the past post your questions have been answered by few people, you win kos cruise on the eastside white rd (no cops , so dont worry) be seen by sharkside which they will be out there deep and then collect your money thats it! :cheesy: should we have coast photoshop a diagram picture with directions on what to do if you win at kos :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IM THINKING FUCK NEXT YEAR...TOO MANY PEOPLE CRY....WE (SHARKSIDE) PUT THIS EVENT ON FOR THE PEOPLE IF THEY ARE NOT HAPPY WHY EVEN HAVE IT. :uh:  COMING FROM CARLOS NOT FROM THE CLUB.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres some real street hopping. I doubt you will see many other hoppers doin that


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 05:09 PM~5898020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I NEVER TALKED DOWN ON YOUR RIDE HIMBONE I GIVED YOU PROPS WHEN YOU JUST GOT IT DONE.  
ON THE OTHER HAND WE DONT REALLY SEE YOUR RIDE ON THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 04:16 PM~5898062
> *NICE I NEVER TALKED DOWN ON YOUR RIDE HIMBONE I GIVED YOU PROPS WHEN YOU JUST GOT IT DONE.
> ON THE OTHER HAND WE DONT REALLY SEE YOUR RIDE ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> *


ya but you guys never really leave san jose either?? i take my car out all the time do i drive to san jo every weekend? no. to far, can never really plan it out with my club. in advance. But hey come up here and its usually parked infront of one of the local bars at night. thursday thru sat. unless im driving the drop which I have been lately..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:
pics?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 04:24 PM~5898119
> *uffin:
> pics?
> *


sure you can take some pics . heck ill even buy the first 2 rounds :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SUP PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 05:23 PM~5898115
> *ya but you guys never really leave san jose either?? i take my car out all the time do i drive to san jo every weekend? no. to far, can never really plan it out with my club. in advance.  But hey come up here and its usually parked infront of one of the local bars at night. thursday thru sat. unless im driving the drop which I have been lately..
> *


  YA YOUR TRUE....WE SHOULD GO OUT THERE ON A WEEKEND...SEE HOW IT REALLY IS.....IF SO WILL YOU BE OUT THERE W/ THE GOLD 64...AND WILL YOU BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR HOMIES G BODYS SO WE CAN HOP AGAIST, OR EVEN PUT SOME $$$$ OUT :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

let me know when you in sj :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898150
> * YA YOUR TRUE....WE SHOULD GO OUT THERE ON A WEEKEND...SEE HOW IT REALLY IS.....IF SO WILL YOU BE OUT THERE W/ THE GOLD 64...AND WILL YOU BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR HOMIES G BODYS SO WE CAN HOP AGAIST, OR EVEN PUT SOME $$$$ OUT  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898151
> *let me know when you in sj :biggrin:
> *


IM IN SJ ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898148
> *SUP PEOPLE  :biggrin:
> *


good morning :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 04:29 PM~5898165
> *good morning :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 04:29 PM~5898163
> *IM IN SJ ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> *


you must still be half asleep :twak: wake up!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5898150
> * YA YOUR TRUE....WE SHOULD GO OUT THERE ON A WEEKEND...SEE HOW IT REALLY IS.....IF SO WILL YOU BE OUT THERE W/ THE GOLD 64...AND WILL YOU BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR HOMIES G BODYS SO WE CAN HOP AGAIST, OR EVEN PUT SOME $$$$ OUT  :0
> *


sadly my ride is probably the only running lifted car in the county. my boy got a caddy been apart for like 4 years. hopfully one of these days he will get it back on the road. but im sure we can set something up with the santa rosa dudes, they got afew rides up there...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 05:30 PM~5898186
> *sadly my ride is probably the only running lifted car in the county. my boy got a caddy been apart for like 4 years. hopfully one of these days he will get it back on the road. but im sure we can set something up with the santa rosa dudes, they got afew rides up there...
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2006, 04:30 PM~5898176
> *you must still be half asleep :twak: wake up!
> *


I THOUGHT YOU THOUGHT FO SHEEZY MY NEEZY COASTIZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 3 2006, 10:13 AM~5895695
> *Exactly!
> That Night when Lue,Pat and Myself were riding and hopingthat was the shit!May have only been a few of us(compared to a few years ago when the streets and parking lots would have been fool)but that was some REAL RIDA SHIT!
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT WAS A FUN NIGHT :biggrin: TO BAD YOU SOLD YOUR CADDY BUT I KNOW SOONER THAN LATER THE CAPRICE WILL BE HOPPIN THE STRIP


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

what goin down tommorw night?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 1998shark, Mr. Antiguo, knockin87, himbone, locs_650, San Jose Customs, Cadillac Heaven, genuine


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 21 2006, 10:48 PM~5820577
> *CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dunno, saturday is the bbq tho :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 3 2006, 04:42 PM~5898244
> *what goin down tommorw night?
> *


YOUNG JOC


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

> *knockin87  Posted Today, 04:44 PM
> 
> QUOTE(Rollinaround @ Jul 21 2006, 10:48 PM) *
> CASH PRIZE $$$ THANKS TO ROBERT AT R&S!
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by San Jose Customs_@Aug 3 2006, 05:53 PM~5898316
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 05:04 PM~5898389
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 3 2006, 04:09 PM~5898020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 3 2006, 07:09 AM~5894635
> *PEOPLE YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND SHARKSIDE IS HAVING THIS FOR THE PEOPLE. WE OUR PUTTING OUT MONEY FOR THIS...WE UNDERSTAND YOU DONT REALLY AGREE W/ THE RULES BUT YOU GUYS ARE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT DISAGREE AT SHOWS TOO..YOU CANT ALWAYS HAVE IT YOUR WAY
> HOW ABOUT YOU GUYS HAVE YOUR HOP NEXT YEAR CALL IT SOMETHING ELSE & HAVE YOUR OWN RULES.....UNTILL THEN .....TOO BAD.
> *


*Fuck`in -A- Right
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

DAMN PEOPLE TODAY 5 PAGES OF POSTING. YOU KNOW ITS GETTIN CLOSE. CANT WAIT, LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD OUTING. TTT FOR SAN JO


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 PM~5899657
> *DAMN PEOPLE TODAY 5 PAGES OF POSTING. YOU KNOW ITS GETTIN CLOSE. CANT WAIT, LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD OUTING. TTT FOR SAN JO
> *


Are you hopping your Monte ese or what. I saw that video of you


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 3 2006, 08:07 PM~5899680
> *Are you hopping your Monte ese or what.  I saw that video of you
> *


IT AINT A HOPPER, REMEMBER 2 PUMP 6 BATTS AND NOT STR8 PRESSURE.BUT ILL PLAY A LITTLE


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *1998shark  Posted Today, 05:04 PM
> 
> QUOTE(San Jose Customs @ Aug 3 2006, 05:53 PM) *
> thumbsup.gif  thumbsup.gif
> ...



:uh: 

no h8n over here good for robert.......from the post it seems he needs this show to redeem him self from shows he's done in the past......


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

yes this is me "J"


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

Just using my brothers cpu.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 09:33 PM~5900127
> *IT AINT A HOPPER, REMEMBER 2 PUMP 6 BATTS AND NOT STR8 PRESSURE.BUT ILL PLAY A LITTLE
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@Aug 4 2006, 12:03 AM~5900627
> *:uh:
> 
> no h8n over here good for robert.......from the post it seems he needs this show to redeem him self from shows he's done in the past......
> *


how about me hating on you :uh:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 09:33 PM~5900127
> *IT AINT A HOPPER, REMEMBER 2 PUMP 6 BATTS AND NOT STR8 PRESSURE.BUT ILL PLAY A LITTLE
> *



Your ride was HITTING SOME AIR in the target parking lot that night!!!! :worship: 
Talk about some very respectful inches on 2 pumps and 6 batts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 4 2006, 07:30 AM~5901630
> *Your ride was HITTING SOME AIR in the target parking lot that night!!!! :worship:
> Talk about some very respectful inches on 2 pumps and 6 batts.  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH THATS THE NIGHT MY BACK CYLINDERTOOK A DUMP ON ME

IT WAS LEAKING REAL BAD


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

quote=TATTOO-76,Jan 13 2005, 08:09 AM~2600628]
Old School Hogg videos are the shit.
If a car cant go down the street over 35 mph it is fucking garbage.
[/quote]


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 Hustle_@Mar 19 2006, 12:53 PM~5080262
> *:0
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:
ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope yall are ready cause i am ... here is a preview of what i am coming with ..... 

Preview


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2006, 03:35 PM~5919635
> *I hope yall are ready cause i am ... here is a preview of what i am coming with .....
> 
> Preview
> *


CANT SEE SHIT, ITS A PRIVATE VIDEO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 7 2006, 06:11 PM~5920070
> *CANT SEE SHIT, ITS A PRIVATE VIDEO
> *


Ok i changed it ... my bad ...


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

It all sounds cool and I agree with all your rules but I have one question...........
When will queen of the streets be held? :biggrin: 
Last year June before the control arm shaft broke at KOS 2005


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2006, 05:26 PM~5920156
> *Ok i changed it ... my bad ...
> *


 :twak: MAN IT THOUGHT YOU HAD A REAL CAR


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 7 2006, 07:28 PM~5920547
> *:twak: MAN  IT THOUGHT YOU HAD A REAL CAR
> *


Yeah i know .... not till next season .... i hope....


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2006, 06:31 PM~5920577
> *Yeah i know .... not till next season .... i hope....
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

cant wait for this event ...... its goin to be good :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2006, 03:35 PM~5919635
> *I hope yall are ready cause i am ... here is a preview of what i am coming with .....
> 
> Preview
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Aug 7 2006, 05:39 PM~5920246
> *It all sounds cool but I want to know when queen of the and I agree with all your rules but I have one question...........
> When will queen of the streets be held?  :biggrin:
> Last year June before the control arm shaft broke at KOS 2005
> *



ARE YOU CALLING OUT HIMBONE? :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 7 2006, 11:52 PM~5922772
> *ARE YOU CALLING OUT HIMBONE? :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 7 2006, 11:52 PM~5922772
> *ARE YOU CALLING OUT HIMBONE? :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually, gmhopper and himbone are the only real "street" riders I have seen do this. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

How about this suggestion. Why not have the hop in one location and the cash in another. If you win and then drive to the second location with your car not on the trailor, you can claim your cash. If not, oh well, you can always tell your friends "I won at KOS but my car broke down driving to pick up my cash because it is not a real street car.... I mean because I saw this fine ass ruca needing a ride and I gave her one and then when I went to get my cash at 4am, everyone was gone". :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5924087
> *How about this suggestion. Why not have the hop in one location and the cash in another. If you win and then drive to the second location with your car not on the trailor, you can claim your cash. If not, oh well, you can always tell your friends "I won at KOS but my car broke down driving to pick up my cash because it is not a real street car.... I mean because I saw this fine ass ruca needing a ride and I gave her one and then when I went to get my cash at 4am, everyone was gone".  :biggrin:
> *



I think thts the plan already u just have to drive the strip ontime to collect the pretend money :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 8 2006, 09:06 AM~5923978
> *Actually, gmhopper and himbone are the only real "street" riders I have seen do this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Better see 81Hustle,Knoccing87(both from SHARKSIDE)AND me before I sold the Lac,we was putting it down on King Road.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2006, 11:16 AM~5925009
> *Better see 81Hustle,Knoccing87(both from SHARKSIDE)AND me before I sold the Lac,we was putting it down on King Road.
> *


What up homie? Actually, because I never saw those cars doing this, I can't say that I have seen it. But I know that when you say Sharkside, and you doing it, I believe it. I just wish I would have seen that. Not many actually do it. :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2006, 03:35 PM~5919635
> *I hope yall are ready cause i am ... here is a preview of what i am coming with .....
> 
> Preview
> *



hahahahaha! This is how I will be rollin!







:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2006, 11:16 AM~5925009
> *Better see 81Hustle,Knoccing87(both from SHARKSIDE)AND me before I sold the Lac,we was putting it down on King Road.
> *


SUP RIC :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT for Robert at R&S....for supporting this years King Of The Streets to the fullest by providing a Place and the Prize money!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn ralf a little happy there?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2006, 09:50 PM~5929868
> *damn ralf a little happy there?
> *



I think his fat finger just got stuck in the enter key :biggrin: 
or he's just happy about KOS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0 ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Aug 9 2006, 07:38 AM~5931749
> *I think his fat finger just got stuck in the enter key :biggrin:
> or he's just happy about KOS
> *


 :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2006, 10:50 PM~5929868
> *damn ralf a little happy there?
> *


my computer froze so i got mad and started hittin the add reply.lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 9 2006, 09:07 PM~5938027
> *:angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *



:tears: :tears: no more please


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll hopefully be there...with camera..   
I need some VIP access so I can get some good pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, my batteries are on trickle charge all week. Getting ready to bring some $$$ home to LA :biggrin:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 10 2006, 11:57 AM~5941923
> *Yep, my batteries are on trickle charge all week. Getting ready to bring some $$$ home to LA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 10 2006, 02:43 PM~5942588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DIPPINIT'S RIDE GETS UP AND NO COUNTER WEIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Imma be up there for reals tho. Gonna make some sales calls on Monday, so this constitutes it as a "business" trip :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Have the Virgin Mary shirt at the cleaners :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 10 2006, 06:06 PM~5943326
> *Imma be up there for reals tho. Gonna make some sales calls on Monday, so this constitutes it as a "business" trip :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Have the Virgin Mary shirt at the cleaners :biggrin:
> *




Thats what Im talkin about!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 10 2006, 03:25 PM~5942468
> *:roflmao: uffin:
> *


DUKE, DUKE, DUKE,... DUKE OF EARL :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i got your dvd copy  the vcr ate the original 





:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2006, 03:42 PM~5949385
> *i got your dvd copy  the vcr ate the original
> :biggrin:
> *


Serious?? I knew it was gonna happen some day :0 :0 

Next week, Imma be kiccin it deep with the homies in SAN JO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2006, 04:11 PM~5949577
> *Serious?? I knew it was gonna happen some day :0  :0
> 
> Next week, Imma be kiccin it deep with the homies in SAN JO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH GOD :uh:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

its commin up quick, cant wait! hopefully my engine is back in the 60 by then so i can ride over there! :thumbsup: are the stunt bikes going to be there again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Aug 11 2006, 04:11 PM~5949577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5942588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


secret weapon :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heard it does back flips :0


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

kinda funny but i havent see this one person on this topic since last week b4 that lrm (hop) show in portland ..... :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 12 2006, 03:53 AM~5952588
> *kinda funny but i havent see this one person on this topic  since last week b4 that lrm (hop) show in portland ..... :dunno:
> *


who dat?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 12 2006, 04:53 AM~5952588
> *kinda funny but i havent see this one person on this topic  since last week b4 that lrm (hop) show in portland ..... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

1 WEEK AWAY AND IM PATIENTLY WAITING. ITS GONNA BE A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so whos all goin ?
EAST SIDE RIDERS 
??????????????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5954043
> *so whos all goin ?
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ??????????????
> *


SHOULD BE THERE EARLY AROUND 5 TO GET A GOOD SPOT.....2MAGAZINES ALSO TWO CAMERA CREWS :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 12 2006, 12:17 PM~5953755
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL. $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> YOU CAN TOW YOUR CAR FROM ANY WHERE...IF YOU  GOT A DOUBLE OR SINGLE
> YOU GOT TO DRIVE YOUR CAR ON THE STREETS  AFTER..THE SAME DAY IS BLVD. NIGHTS...COLLECT THE CASH LATER THAT NIGHT. RADICAL CAN COLLECT AT SPOT NO NEED TO DRIVE. GOOD LUCK IF YOU  HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FILL FREE TO CALL 408 705 5596 CARLOS (CHINGON)
> *


so whats with the change i thought radicals had to drive too??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 12:49 PM~5954043
> *so whos all goin ?
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ??????????????
> *


 we'll be there


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 03:49 PM~5954043
> *so whos all goin ?
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ??????????????
> *


UCE WELL BE THERE


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 12:49 PM~5954043
> *so whos all goin ?
> EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ??????????????
> *


im going


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 12 2006, 06:39 PM~5954834
> *im going
> *


luxurious will be there


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
??????????
I NO THERES MORE CAR CLUBS OUT THERE


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 09:43 PM~5955955
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


what up ralph you know ragz is in the town


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

What time does it start?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest will be there!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

parliament will be there......


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

blvd kings will be there


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> SHOULD BE THERE EARLY AROUND 5 TO GET A GOOD SPOT.....2MAGAZINES ALSO TWO CAMERA CREWS :biggrin:


What time does it start?
[/quote]


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 12 2006, 10:43 PM~5955955
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


don't forget....Traditional Lowriding Magazine will be there to cover the event...


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

this is event will be goin in our vol.4!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jan 27 2006, 03:24 PM~4718925
> *GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.
> *


THATS AN UNDERSTATMENT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

can we bbq there? like a lil grill


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS C.C. FO SHO WILL BE THERE ..........


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jun 23 2006, 01:48 AM~5655196
> *A single pump coming from the central valley just coming out this year, for this show!
> another el co!
> *


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

LATIN ROLLERS OUT OF SANTA ROSA WILL BE THERE,GOING FOR SINGLE PUMP SO WATCH OUT


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING?


> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 13 2006, 09:11 PM~5961760
> *LATIN ROLLERS OUT OF SANTA ROSA WILL BE THERE,GOING FOR SINGLE PUMP SO WATCH OUT
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

StreetLow Magazine will be en las casa :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 13 2006, 10:48 PM~5962405
> * WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING?
> *


the cutlass in my picture,what u see is nothing compared to what im doing :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cant wait till Saturday!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 14 2006, 03:06 AM~5963310
> *the cutlass in my picture,what u see is nothing compared to what im doing :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 13 2006, 11:30 PM~5962704
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


Uniques Car Club :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 12 2006, 02:52 PM~5954057
> *SHOULD BE THERE EARLY AROUND 5 TO GET A GOOD SPOT.....2MAGAZINES ALSO TWO CAMERA CREWS :biggrin:
> *



Truucha and OG Rider??


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Gonna be badass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 13 2006, 11:30 PM~5962704
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


BAY AREA BOSSES will be there ....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
Uniques 
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS
BAY AREA BOSSES*
:biggrin: 
THANKS GUYS ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD.....  
WE ALL CAN TAKE A CRUISE AFTER TO WHITE RD FOR BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2006, 10:57 AM~5964912
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 14 2006, 06:48 PM~5968107
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OOPS MY COMPUTER WAS TRIPPIN


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Does anyone have an address to R&S ??? Or directions from Sactown??? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

SKANLESS C.C. will be there for sure


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Aug 14 2006, 09:17 PM~5968778
> *Does anyone have an address to R&S ???  Or directions from Sactown???  :biggrin:
> *


*701 king row 
san jose ca 95112*
:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

directions to r & s 


> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Aug 14 2006, 08:17 PM~5968778
> *Does anyone have an address to R&S ???  Or directions from Sactown???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2006, 09:57 AM~5964912
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


  KOOL IMPRESSIONS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS*
:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MAKE SURE EVERYONE BRING THERE RIDE....MIGHT BE FEATURE IN THE MAGS OR THE DVD...ALSO WE CAN HIT THE STRIP RIGHT AFTER...WE GOT TO HIT KING &STORY PARKING LOT..LESS COPS THERE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what time is everyone going?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 14 2006, 09:15 PM~5969674
> *t
> t
> t
> *


IT HAS BEEN TO THE TOP ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 14 2006, 10:07 PM~5969604
> *what time is everyone going?
> *


We're leaving the east bay around 3 ......


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2006, 09:24 PM~5969729
> *We're leaving the east bay around 3 ......
> *


coo coo that about time were goin too


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2006, 09:41 PM~5969410
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


WHO ELSE?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 14 2006, 10:43 PM~5969840
> *WHO ELSE?
> *


THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 14 2006, 09:15 PM~5969678
> *IT HAS BEEN TO THE TOP ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


here it goes again
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Loveblazen (Mar 2, 2005)

4 mo days.......


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 20 2006, 09:54 AM~5463354
> *this one should be in the rule book
> 
> "no crying in hydraulic competition if  you lose dont cry or have excuses why you lost, if you win then congradulations" :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 15 2006, 01:16 AM~5970335
> *THE T&W TEAM WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2006, 04:23 PM~5975214
> *
> *


 :0 nice!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2006, 05:23 PM~5975214
> *
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 15 2006, 05:13 PM~5975502
> *:0 nice!
> *


X2 
T
T
T
SO CHINGON ....YOU GONNA GET ME IN THE PIT FOR SOME GOOD PICS ?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2006, 08:41 PM~5969410
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


Is SJPD invited ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 15 2006, 08:31 PM~5976843
> *:uh:
> *


Skurred ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:32 PM~5976848
> *Skurred ?
> *


of?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 15 2006, 08:33 PM~5976860
> *of?
> *


My club ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:34 PM~5976865
> *My club ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 15 2006, 08:34 PM~5976870
> *:roflmao:
> *


What so funny ? You won't be so happy this weekend when I pull you over .


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:36 PM~5976894
> *What so funny ? You won't be so happy this weekend when I pull you over .
> *


 :roflmao: rookie

sucka dick!


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 15 2006, 08:37 PM~5976899
> *:roflmao:  rookie
> 
> sucka dick!
> ...


See ya this weekend dumb-fuck .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:38 PM~5976909
> *See ya this weekend dumb-fuck .
> *


not this fucker again :uh:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 09:36 PM~5976894
> *What so funny ? You won't be so happy this weekend when I pull you over .
> *



*Go ahead and FUCK WITH ME. MAROON 84 CAPRICE CLASSIC ON 13X7 ZENITHS. You cant miss me, just look for the plaque in the back window. I could use the money from the law suit to chrome out all of my rides. 

Current lic, reg and insurance so bring it you fuckin boot, and see how fast im talking to the watch camander! I know the system so if you want to play with the BIG BOYS, bring it chica! :twak:*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 15 2006, 09:36 PM~5977245
> *Go ahead and FUCK WITH ME. MAROON 84 CAPRICE CLASSIC ON 13X7 ZENITHS. You cant miss me, just look for the plaque in the back window. I could use the money from the law suit to chrome out all of my rides.
> 
> Current lic, reg and insurance so bring it you fuckin boot, and see how fast im talking to the watch camander! I know the system so if you want to play with the BIG BOYS, bring it chica!  :twak:
> *


 :0 don't take this fool seriously


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

You should have been there when the Morgin Hill PD pulled me over. He thought he was going to write me up on my tires & the plaque. After I schooled him on tire size and my plaque in the back window. All he did was hand my back my papers, and told me to have a nice night. 

Dont fuck with a fat man trying to get to the dinner table! We dont like our food cold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 15 2006, 11:47 PM~5977327
> *You should have been there when the Morgin Hill PD pulled me over. He thought he was going to write me up on my tires & the plaque. After I schooled him on tire size and my plaque in the back window. All he did was hand my back my papers, and told me to have a nice night.
> 
> Dont fuck with a fat man trying to get to the dinner table! We dont like our food cold!!!  :biggrin:
> *



ROFLMMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME 
SEEN A HOPPER ON THE WAY HOME, IT LOOKED NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 09:36 PM~5976894
> *What so funny ? You won't be so happy this weekend when I pull you over .
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 16 2006, 12:27 AM~5977532
> *JUST GOT HOME
> SEEN A HOPPER ON THE WAY HOME, IT LOOKED NICE! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

is there going to be any out of towners this year


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2006, 11:45 PM~5977620
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOOD NITE BRO, IM GOING TO BED GOTTA GET UP EARLY


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 15 2006, 11:47 PM~5977630
> *is
> +-
> is there going to be any out of towners this year
> *


IS YOUR HOPPER READY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 16 2006, 12:47 AM~5977633
> *GOOD NITE BRO, IM GOING TO BED GOTTA GET UP EARLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 15 2006, 11:48 PM~5977637
> *IS YOUR HOPPER READY
> *


yeah its ready ill try it one more time thursday and call it good wanted to do more but not enough time


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 16 2006, 12:50 AM~5977645
> *yeah its ready ill try it one more time thursday and call it good wanted to do more but not enough time
> *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 15 2006, 10:36 PM~5977245
> *Go ahead and FUCK WITH ME. MAROON 84 CAPRICE CLASSIC ON 13X7 ZENITHS. You cant miss me, just look for the plaque in the back window. I could use the money from the law suit to chrome out all of my rides.
> 
> Current lic, reg and insurance so bring it you fuckin boot, and see how fast im talking to the watch camander! I know the system so if you want to play with the BIG BOYS, bring it chica!  :twak:
> *


Damn Bro still upset about what we talk about at Harry's BBQ Damn women drivers :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2006, 05:23 PM~5975214
> *
> *



THOSE ARE NICE  :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 09:34 PM~5976865
> *My club ?
> *


  I've seen this guy post before............. is he real??? 

No fucking rolly eyes, I just want to make sure.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 15 2006, 09:47 PM~5977327
> *You should have been there when the Morgin Hill PD pulled me over. He thought he was going to write me up on my tires & the plaque. After I schooled him on tire size and my plaque in the back window. All he did was hand my back my papers, and told me to have a nice night.
> 
> Dont fuck with a fat man trying to get to the dinner table! We dont like our food cold!!!  :biggrin:
> *



rotflmfao!!!! you tell them assholes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 15 2006, 11:47 PM~5977327
> *You should have been there when the Morgin Hill PD pulled me over. He thought he was going to write me up on my tires & the plaque. After I schooled him on tire size and my plaque in the back window. All he did was hand my back my papers, and told me to have a nice night.
> 
> Dont fuck with a fat man trying to get to the dinner table! We dont like our food cold!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T
FOR 
KOS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
ROLLIN DEEP
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
HOMIES VIDEO
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY

NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
Brown Society
*


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:24 PM~5983378
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
HOMIES VIDEO
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
Brown Society
San Jose HighliteS

*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

almost time.....just a few more days.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 16 2006, 09:32 PM~5983449
> *almost time.....just a few more days.....
> *


FOR SOME REASON I THINK THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE BETTER THEN LAST YEAR.EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT A SHOW...  ALSO BLVD.NIGHT SAME DAY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
ROLLEN DEEP
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
LOWRIDER SCENE 
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
Brown Society
San Jose HighliteS*




NOW YOU TELL ME SAN JO. AINT GOING TO BE CRACKEN THIS DAY.
BY YA KNOW *SHARKSIDE* BY THE PEOPLE FOR THE PEOPLE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2006, 07:38 PM~5983504
> *FOR SOME REASON I THINK THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE BETTER THEN LAST YEAR.EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT A SHOW...  ALSO BLVD.NIGHT SAME DAY
> *


CANT BEAT THAT COMBO


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 16 2006, 09:32 PM~5983449
> *almost time.....just a few more days.....
> *



See you their..... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2006, 10:26 PM~5983774
> *CANT BEAT THAT COMBO
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

3 MORE DAYS :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2006, 07:44 PM~5983546
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


 :0 alot of heads!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Yup, Yup, you know we'll be there in the mix. I hope I get a good seat... wait a minute, I won't have time to sit...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

STARTS AT* 5:30-6PM*...........................................DONT TRY TO GET THERE EARLY......SOME BUSINESSES ARE STILL OPEN.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 01:29 PM~5988293
> *STARTS AT 5:30-6PM</span>...........................................DONT TRY TO GET THERE EARLY......<span style=\'color:red\'>SOME BUSINESSES ARE STILL OPEN. *


oh well for them :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5988550
> *oh well for them :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2006, 09:38 PM~5983504
> *FOR SOME REASON I THINK THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE BETTER THEN LAST YEAR.EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT A SHOW...  ALSO BLVD.NIGHT SAME DAY
> *


you know it's gonna be off the hook Chingon.......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 02:29 PM~5988293
> *STARTS AT 5:30-6PM...........................................DONT TRY TO GET THERE EARLY......SOME BUSINESSES ARE STILL OPEN.
> *


so when shoulg the hoppers get there to register?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2006, 07:45 PM~5990151
> *so when shoulg the hoppers get there to register?
> *


I TALKED TO MOST HOPPERS THEY KNOW


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Some say to get there early for pics, now dont come early? :dunno: 

This is for sure 5:30 pm. So firing up the little pit is out of the question, or is it? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 17 2006, 10:08 PM~5991071
> *Some say to get there early for pics, now dont come early?  :dunno:
> 
> This is for sure 5:30 pm. So firing up the little pit is out of the question, or is it? :biggrin:
> *


DO WHAT YOU GUYS WANT TO DO....SOME SHOPS AROUND THERE WILL STILL BE OPEN.








I TALKED TO MOST SHOPS AROUND THERE, THEY CLOSE AROUND 5PM.
IF PEOPLE START TO COME EARLY ...GUESS WHAT?THE PEOPLE ARE STILL OPEN...WILL CALL THE COPS...CAUSE LOWRIDERS ARE BLOCKING THERE DRIVEWAY...


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2006, 08:44 PM~5983546
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


That is one very nice lineup but I must say, I can not make it this year. I will be attending a birthday party for a little boy that is very dear to us. It would be great if everyone could take a lot of pictures so I can feel like I was there. Thanks.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmhopper_@Aug 17 2006, 10:25 PM~5991196
> *That is one very nice lineup but I must say, I can not make it this year. I will be attending a birthday party for a little boy that is very dear to us. It would be great if everyone could take a lot of pictures so I can feel like I was there. Thanks.
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 09:04 PM~5991030
> *I TALKED TO MOST HOPPERS THEY KNOW
> *


and for the ones lucky enough to not have talked to you??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2006, 10:35 PM~5991233
> *and for the ones lucky enough to not have talked to you??
> *


# IS ON THE FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 09:36 PM~5991239
> *# IS ON THE FLYER :biggrin:
> *


dont want to talk to you just want to know when i should be there


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

hey guys this sucks.. i didnt even know it started late.. shit im going to the comedy jam...


to evryone rolling take pics of the hoppers on the stick....
im trying to do my homework.... :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

GoodFellas will be there...at least a couple of us.....


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2006, 09:37 PM~5991245
> *dont want to talk to you just want to know when i should be there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 10:27 PM~5991210
> *
> *


I'll be there taking pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 17 2006, 10:14 PM~5991463
> *I'll be there taking pics
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2006, 11:40 PM~5991595
> *
> *


yeah...that too


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 17 2006, 10:41 PM~5991602
> *yeah...that too
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2006, 11:47 PM~5991630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey happy burro, I mean Happy Birthday cabron


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 17 2006, 10:14 PM~5991463
> *I'll be there taking pics
> *



Me too, save me a spot....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2006, 10:37 PM~5991245
> *dont want to talk to you just want to know when i should be there
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: some white people :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:
what time do you show up to the 4th of july parade...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
ROLLEN DEEP
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
LOWRIDER SCENE 
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
San Jose Highlites*
 
see everyone there... :biggrin: 
best street event all year.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 17 2006, 09:14 PM~5991129
> *DO WHAT YOU GUYS WANT TO DO....SOME SHOPS AROUND THERE WILL STILL BE OPEN.
> I TALKED TO MOST SHOPS AROUND THERE, THEY CLOSE AROUND 5PM.
> IF PEOPLE START TO COME EARLY ...GUESS WHAT?THE PEOPLE ARE STILL OPEN...WILL CALL THE COPS...CAUSE LOWRIDERS ARE BLOCKING THERE DRIVEWAY...
> *


OK,Then its 5:30 for me. No need to give an excuise for the P.D to show up.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 18 2006, 08:22 AM~5993022
> *OK,Then its 5:30 for me. No need to give an excuise for the P.D to show up.
> *


hit me up that day...408 705 5596 lets see if you wanna talk to me.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

IT'S GONNA BE ON TOMORROW PEOPLE
CANT WAIT 1 MORE DAY :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Cant wait till tomorrow!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 18 2006, 08:46 AM~5993134
> *IT'S GONNA BE ON TOMORROW PEOPLE
> CANT WAIT 1 MORE DAY :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...ate=ca&zipcode=


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 06:20 AM~5993002
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> INSPIRATIONS
> UCE
> ...


 

i think im takin my bucket wagon


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 15 2006, 08:34 PM~5976865
> *My club ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

any 63 or 65 uncut impalas for Sale bring em I'm in the market for one :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2006, 09:52 AM~5993517
> *any 63 or 65 uncut impalas for bring em I'm in the market for one  :biggrin:
> *


they let people from agnews drive?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 09:55 AM~5993544
> *they let people from agnews drive?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 08:55 AM~5993544
> *they let people from agnews drive?
> *


I don't know do you drive or not?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 08:59 AM~5993576
> *what up!
> *


:wave: sup coast the artist with the most


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2006, 09:57 AM~5993555
> *:roflmao:
> *


he gotta be the dumest fat ass on here. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 08:59 AM~5993576
> *what up!
> *


:wave: sup coast the artist with the most


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I still have a few issue #2 left....you guys wanna purchase some??? I think I have about 20 of em...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2006, 10:20 AM~5993730
> *:wave: sup coast the artist with the most
> *


agnews for sure...cant even finish a sentence


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 09:20 AM~5993732
> *he gotta be the dumest fat ass on here. :biggrin:
> *


Your such a shame


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 18 2006, 11:10 AM~5994116
> *Your such a shame
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 18 2006, 08:22 AM~5993750
> *I still have a few issue #2 left....you guys wanna purchase some??? I think I have about 20 of em...
> *


how bout u bring chole fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Aug 18 2006, 11:15 AM~5994146
> *how bout u bring chole fucker  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think she's a morning person...but I'll check...damn..this is gonna be a 15 hour day for me


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 18 2006, 10:12 AM~5994137
> *This is going to be good.
> *



TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

WE'LL BE OUT THERE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Aug 18 2006, 11:10 AM~5994116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
did he REALLY call you shame?!
I think this guy really did ride the yellow bus to school.He had to wear a helmet too!
BEEP*BEEP!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5994257
> *I don't think she's a morning person...but I'll check...damn..this is gonna be a 15 hour day for me
> *


king of the streets aint in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

toro were you gonna show up at 6am? :biggrin:

:tongue:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2006, 11:49 AM~5994427
> *:roflmao:
> did he REALLY call you shame?!
> I think this guy really did ride the yellow bus to school.He had to wear a helmet too!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 09:54 AM~5994461
> *toro were you gonna show up at 6am? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 18 2006, 11:46 AM~5994401
> *WE'LL BE OUT THERE
> *


how about Antiguos CC?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5994461
> *toro were you gonna show up at 6am? :biggrin:
> 
> :tongue:
> *


I'll be leaving at 7am...hehehehehe.....got those 2 shoots to do..then KOS at 6 til its over...then maybe a little bit at BLVD Nights...by the time I get home....remember..I live an hour from San Jose......so add 2 hours, one to get get there, and one to get home after all the fun


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0
at least you cant say your wasting a day uffin:
see you out there


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THE 1 AND ONLY VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WE'LL JUST HAVE TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 18 2006, 12:08 PM~5994569
> *THE 1 AND ONLY VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WE'LL JUST HAVE TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


ohh ok.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 12:08 PM~5994568
> *:0
> at least you cant say your wasting a day uffin:
> see you out there
> *


hehehehehe........never a wasted day.....


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5994571
> *ohh ok.....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Viejitos In Da House, SJ_79caddy, Mr. Antiguo, jrrida4life, Nasty84


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2006, 12:12 PM~5994598
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2006, 11:12 AM~5994598
> *:0
> *



WHAT UP RICK???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
ROLLEN DEEP
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
LOWRIDER SCENE 
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
San Jose Highlites
EXOTICAUTOACC.COM
Bombs Inc
VIEJITOS*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 18 2006, 11:14 AM~5994625
> *:wave:
> *


U GOING TO HOP THE CADDI TOMMORROW??


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Bombs Inc. will be there.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 18 2006, 12:15 PM~5994630
> *Bombs Inc. will be there.
> *



Bombs Inc cc ????? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 18 2006, 12:15 PM~5994629
> *U GOING TO HOP THE CADDI TOMMORROW??
> *


I sold it about a month ago!the Lac is in Vegas!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EXOTICAUTOACC.COM WILL BE THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
INSPIRATIONS
UCE
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
PARLIAMENT
LOW CREATIONS C.C
BLVD KINGS 
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING
ROLLEN DEEP
LIFES FINEST
360 LOW VIDOES
LATIN ROLLERS 
STREETLOW MAGAZINE
UNIQUES
BAY AREA BOSSES
INDIVIDUALS 
SKANLESS 
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
LOWRIDER SCENE 
AZTECAS
LO*LYSTICS
DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY
NIGHTS TO REMEMBER 
San Jose Highlites
EXOTICAUTOACC.COM
Bombs Inc
VIEJITOS*


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 07:28 AM~5993048
> *hit me up that day...408 705 5596 lets see if you wanna talk to me.
> *



KOOL, BUT, Im not going to clean up any bathrooms after the hop!!!!!!!!
LOL-LOL-LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT




REY DE LAS CALLES :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 18 2006, 01:23 PM~5995429
> *KOOL, BUT, Im not going to clean up any bathrooms after the hop!!!!!!!!
> LOL-LOL-LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

one more day K.O.S. then BLVD Nights


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Aug 18 2006, 03:03 PM~5996112
> *one more day K.O.S. then BLVD Nights
> *


BLVD nights starts Tonight


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 18 2006, 06:07 PM~5997187
> *BLVD nights starts Tonight
> *


IS ANY BODY RIDIN TONIGHT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

GOT MY BATTERIES CHARGED,,,,,, READY TO SERV SUM FOOLS EH!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5994571
> *I GOT MY $$$$$$ ON COAST :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 08:27 PM~5997977
> *GOT MY BATTERIES CHARGED,,,,,, READY TO SERV SUM FOOLS EH!!!
> *



Got my battery charged ready to snap on some fools....pics that is.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 18 2006, 08:29 PM~5997990
> *Got my battery charged ready to snap on some fools....pics that is.....
> *



BACC BUMPER!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2006, 09:38 PM~5998049
> *BACC BUMPER!!!!
> *


dippin


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

I heard the black magic hydraulic guys from vegas are on there way. this is gonna be a good event i'm gonna try and get there early this time :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:40 PM~5998079
> *I heard the  :0 . this is gonna be a good event i'm gonna try and get there early this time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:40 PM~5998079
> *I heard the black magic hydraulic guys from vegas are on there way. this is gonna be a good event i'm gonna try and get there early this time :biggrin:
> *


huh imagine that :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:0  



> _Originally posted by CADILLACIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:40 PM~5998079
> *I heard the black magic hydraulic guys from vegas are on there way. this is gonna be a good event i'm gonna try and get there early this time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

what!


----------



## VAMP$ (Aug 19, 2006)

*  Where will da hop be @ tonite?*


----------



## VAMP$ (Aug 19, 2006)

Where will da hop be @ tonite?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin: JUST A FEW MORE HOURS AND ITS GOING DOWN :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin: you guys ready??? :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VAMP$_@Aug 19 2006, 10:08 AM~6000238
> *Where will da hop be @ tonite?
> *



AT R&S HYDRAULICS ON KINGS ROWS RIGHT OFF OF GISH RD IN SAN JO.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

time ?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

BETWEEN 5:30 AND 6:00PM GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD VIEWING CUZ THIS IS GONNA BE PACKED.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few hours to go


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6000774
> *few hours to go
> *


ANd I'm gonna be hella hungry!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 19 2006, 11:24 AM~6000788
> *ANd I'm gonna be hella hungry!
> *


me toooooo :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6003159
> *PICS? :biggrin:
> *


Here's some videos

http://media.putfile.com/1KOS-2006-

http://media.putfile.com/2KOS-2006

http://media.putfile.com/3KOS-2006

The cops shut it down in the daytime so had to move to another spot


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

congratulations to himbone, double pump king of the streets! 


team 707 took single pump and the black magic crew took double and radical.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2006, 01:23 AM~6003860
> *congratulations to himbone, double pump king of the streets!
> team 707 took single pump and the black magic crew took double and radical.
> *


the t&w elco didn't win?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nope t&w got 63, himbone got 68. both did good though! :thumbsup: then himbone did a few gas hops, it was tight!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

MUCH PROPS TO SHARKSIDE, HAD A BLAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2006, 02:31 AM~6003887
> *nope t&w got 63, himbone got 68. both did good though! :thumbsup:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE ACTION
?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 20 2006, 01:33 AM~6003894
> *ANY PICS OF THE ACTION
> ?
> *


i sure hope so... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

props to the homie from sharkside I believe he had the elco and psta for throwin down some cash since we didnt have enough to make a class. :thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

D-Cheese started the pics thread here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=281026&st=0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

SHARKSIDE SHOWED ALOT OF CLASS GIVING UP SOME CASH FOR THE PEEPS THAT TRAVELED FAR MUCH PROPS TO SHARKSIDE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 20 2006, 09:54 AM~6004458
> *SHARKSIDE SHOWED ALOT OF CLASS GIVING UP SOME CASH FOR THE PEEPS THAT TRAVELED FAR MUCH PROPS TO SHARKSIDE.
> *


THANKS....ALOT OF CLUBS WONT DO THAT....WE DO IT TO KEEP IT UP.....ALSO FOR THE PEOPLE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 20 2006, 02:31 AM~6004007
> *props to the homie from sharkside I believe he had the elco and psta for throwin down some cash since we didnt have enough to make a class.  :thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO BRO, THAT WAS ACTUAL MY COUSIN THAT KICK DOWN SOME CASH
AND YOU GUYS GOT YOUR TROPHY'S LATER ON THE STRIP.
SO YOU GOT BRAGGIN RIGHTS FOR THE YEAR THAT YOU ARE K.O.S. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 20 2006, 08:17 AM~6004532
> *THANKS....ALOT OF CLUBS WONT DO THAT....WE DO IT TO KEEP IT UP.....ALSO FOR THE PEOPLE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME. :biggrin:
> *



thats what you call representing your club. :thumbsup: psta


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Shakside for another successful event. Way to rep and show how "WE DO IT" in the 408.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCLUSIVE_@Jun 8 2006, 12:57 PM~5574739
> *THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL.  $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES THIS YEAR. SINGLE,DOUBLE, RADICAL.LETS KEEP THE RULES SIMPLE , REAR BUMPER ON A SINGLE PUMP WILL BE 30 INCHES MAX. 35 FOR A DOUBLE, ANY THING OVER 35 WILL BE RADICAL. $500.00 FIRST PLACE, WINNER TAKES ALL. *THREE MAKES A CLASS. $ 25.00 ENTRY *FEE. THIS IS A STREET EVENT SO FULL FUNCTIONAL STREET CARS ONLY.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i had a great time. Sharkside puttin it down for san jo

good job fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME...... THANX :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Jimmy :thumbsup: his 64 put down last nite and took the win :worship: 

Enjoy your win Jimmy..............like I said last nite I look forward to a rematch at the Streetlow on Sept 3rd. I got $500 saying that your 64 cannot repeat a win against the Elco on Sept 3rd. :0 

If you accept the challange, let me know which class you want to hop in double or Radical  

It is your choice :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

this gonna be good  i got 100.00 on it t&w will take it.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0 :0 

i gots to be there for this hop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HOW DID IT GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 20 2006, 02:53 PM~6005747
> *Congratulations to Jimmy :thumbsup: his 64 put down last nite and took the win  :worship:
> 
> Enjoy your win Jimmy..............like I said last nite I look forward to a rematch at the Streetlow on Sept 3rd. I got $500 saying that your 64 cannot repeat a win against the Elco on Sept 3rd. :0
> ...


this should be good


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 20 2006, 02:57 PM~6005760
> *this gonna be good  i got 100.00 on it t&w will take it.
> *


X2......................... :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 20 2006, 02:57 PM~6005760
> *this gonna be good  i got 100.00 on it t&w will take it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My hats off to Shark Side yet again. They made it happen no matter what got in their way!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 20 2006, 03:31 AM~6004007
> *props to the homie from sharkside I believe he had the elco and psta for throwin down some cash since we didnt have enough to make a class.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Great Event! :thumbsup: (untill the S.J.P.D showed up :thumbsdown: )

Thank you for the hospitality SharkSide, and all the eye candy walking around!! :cheesy: Killer Job Fellas, and hats off to all the winner this year!!!!*


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 21 2006, 07:51 AM~6009763
> *Great Event!  :thumbsup: (untill the S.J.P.D showed up :thumbsdown: )
> 
> *


The only negativity I experienceded that nite was by them dumb ass PIGZ !!!

Props to the Homeboy Himbone


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 




























:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 21 2006, 07:41 AM~6009440
> *
> *


YOU GAVE CASH ALSO PSTA?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

PROPS TO SHARKSIDE  MAYBE NEXT YEAR MAKE A BOMBS CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Good to see that all went down with out major problems!!! it was nice to meet some of you that i hadent met.. keep doing what you do and show that no matter what the lo lo family is out to have fun and chill!


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

what do you guyz think? im a graphic design student from santa clara university. i was at KOS with my lo-lo 1967 buick lesabre. jus tryna get to know people, maybe help out with some shirt designs or web sites. i been doin this for 8 years. let me know wassup. ~RICK


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sick! uffin:


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

ANY GOOD PICS ANYBODY/?????


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2006, 01:23 AM~6003860
> *congratulations to himbone, double pump king of the streets! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

hey coast, you're the one that does the airbrush work? what about that firme 408 tshirt i seen around? its the same coast one right?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

batteries died during the hoppin :tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 21 2006, 11:28 AM~6010559
> *hey coast, you're the one that does the airbrush work? what about that firme 408 tshirt i seen around? its the same coast one right?
> *


i havent done any 408 t shirts. the homie did some ESJAY shirts with 408 logos on them :dunno: but yea i airbrushed some rides up :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 20 2006, 02:53 PM~6005747
> *Congratulations to Jimmy :thumbsup: his 64 put down last nite and took the win  :worship:
> 
> Enjoy your win Jimmy..............like I said last nite I look forward to a rematch at the Streetlow on Sept 3rd. I got $500 saying that your 64 cannot repeat a win against the Elco on Sept 3rd. :0
> ...


1998shark 
post Aug 20 2006, 02:57 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #1428 Go to the top of the page

.
*****
Posts: 5,362
Joined: Jul 2004
From: SAN JO. N. CAL
Car Club: SHARKSIDE





this gonna be good wink.gif i got 100.00 on it t&w will take it.


--------------------
WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!I SHOULD REMEMBER YOU???WHAT YOU THINK YOURE LIKE ME? YOU AIN'T LIKE ME MOTHERFUCKER,YOU A PUNK! I'VE BEEN WITH MADE PEOPLE,CONNECTED PEOPLE. WHO'VE YOU BEEN WITH? CHAIN SNATCHING,IIVE-ASS MARION MOTHERFUCKER! WHY DONT YOU GET OUT OF HERE & GO SNATCH A PURSE.
CARLITO BRIGAANTE
G Style 
post Aug 20 2006, 08:35 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #1432 Go to the top of the page

SUCKA FREE 63
*****
Posts: 1,187
Joined: Mar 2006
From: San Francisco...415
Car Club: LOW CREATIONS est.1974





QUOTE(1998shark @ Aug 20 2006, 02:57 PM) *
this gonna be good wink.gif i got 100.00 on it t&w will take it.

X2......................... biggrin.gif





:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 22 2006, 07:17 PM~6020594
> *1998shark
> post Aug 20 2006, 02:57 PM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #1428 Go to the top of the page
> ...


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Aug 21 2006, 11:02 AM~6010446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 20 2006, 01:31 AM~6003887
> *nope t&w got 63, himbone got 68.
> *


Just looking through this and I see a mistake, T&W did get 63 but It should've read "Ron got 68". 

Who was it that wanted an "Old Fashion Hop" and mentioned something about hitting their own switch??? :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 25 2006, 09:05 AM~5309794
> *what exactly is an old school hop? does that mean the owner of the car hits the switch?
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 23 2006, 08:45 PM~6029366
> *Just looking through this and I see a mistake, T&W did get 63 but It should've read "Ron got 68".
> 
> Who was it that wanted an "Old Fashion Hop" and mentioned something about hitting their own switch???  :dunno:
> ...


just wondering if i might have seen you there??? were you any of the t&w crew pushing the car down the street to and from the hops??????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

well if you want to look at it that way, black magic took 1st, and t&w took second!  but hey i didnt hop shit so whatever. and i think ron got 70 somethin. :0 





> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Aug 23 2006, 09:45 PM~6029366
> *Just looking through this and I see a mistake, T&W did get 63 but It should've read "Ron got 68".
> 
> Who was it that wanted an "Old Fashion Hop" and mentioned something about hitting their own switch???  :dunno:
> ...


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

orale thanks, 408shark. just tryna put down the designs for san jo. anybody hit me up for tshirt designs or web work. i do it all!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 24 2006, 02:08 AM~6031012
> *well if you want to look at it that way, black magic took 1st, and t&w took second!  but hey i didnt hop shit so whatever. and i think ron got 70 somethin. :0
> *


Black Magic built it $? :biggrin:

Black Magic hauled it $? :cheesy:

Black Magic hopped it $? :0

Jimmy King of the Streets $Priceless :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

ok i been coming in here for over a year but never sighn on till today just to put my 2c in 


hey all i have to say is i was there @ the hop and seen himbone DRIVEING AND GASHOPING THE 64

on the other hand the elco WAS PUSHED ALLOVER THE PLACE

*JUST TAKE THE LOSS HOMIE *


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 02:58 PM~6034511
> *ok i been coming in here for over a year but never sighn on till today just to put my 2c in
> hey all i have to say is i was there @ the hop and seen himbone DRIVEING AND GASHOPING THE 64
> 
> ...


I accepted the lose and congratulated Jimmy on the win but, I also told him that he could not do it again on Sept 3rd.

If you want to step up and put some money on Jimmy on the 3rd, then step up or shut up

Post what you hop Spectator?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0 LOOK FORWARD TO A REMATCH ON SEPT 3RD
IS HIMBONE TAKING HIS SWITCHMAN TO THE SHOW?


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 23 2006, 10:01 PM~6029995
> *just wondering if i might have seen you there???  were you any of the t&w crew pushing the car down the street to and from the hops??????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 04:26 PM~6035625
> *I accepted the lose and congratulated Jimmy on the win but, I also told him that he could not do it again on Sept 3rd.
> 
> If you want to step up and put some money on Jimmy on the 3rd, then step up or shut up
> ...



this is what i hop in


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 24 2006, 04:40 PM~6035727
> *:0 LOOK FORWARD TO A REMATCH ON SEPT 3RD
> IS HIMBONE TAKING HIS SWITCHMAN TO THE SHOW?
> *


the elco allways does wile the owner holds the ground :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 04:43 PM~6035746
> *the elco allways does wile the owner holds the ground  :0
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

well everybody is entitled to their own opinion but this is the way i see it, tom you built or built most of the elco, you hauled it,and once again you hit the switch! i dont know why you and jimmy talk so much shit because you both are doin the same shit the way i see it. only difference is jimmys car did a little better this time and took the win, but like i said before they both did good! once again take it however you want to thats just my opinion.



> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 01:28 PM~6033714
> *Black Magic built it $? :biggrin:
> 
> Black Magic hauled it $? :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 05:43 PM~6035746
> *the elco allways does wile the owner holds the ground  :0
> *



It's better to hold the ground than somebody else’s nuts


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: 

this is gonna be good on sept 3rd....cant wait for the hop


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 04:53 PM~6035816
> *It's better to hold the ground than somebody else’s nuts
> *



my own :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 24 2006, 05:50 PM~6035791
> *well everybody is entitled to their own opinion but this is the way i see it, tom you built or built most of the elco, you hauled it,and once again you hit the switch! i dont know why you and jimmy talk so much shit because you both are doin the same shit the way i see it. only difference is jimmys car did a little better this time and took the win, but like i said before they both did good! once again take it however you want to thats just my opinion.
> *


Everybody is entitled to their own opinion 

I did not deny the lose but, once again somebody wants to hide behind a screen name and give there opinion.

On Sept 3rd I will be there to hit the switch on the Elco and Ron already said that he will be there to promote his business.

So my guess is that he will hit the switch on the 64 that day. No whining here on who hits the switch. 

The better car that day will win :biggrin: 

My prediction that day is that the Jimmy’s 64 will not beat the Elco no matter who hits Jimmy’s switch!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 04:53 PM~6035816
> *It's better to hold the ground than somebody else’s nuts
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 24 2006, 04:55 PM~6035832
> *:roflmao:
> 
> this is gonna be good on sept 3rd....cant wait for the hop
> *


x2


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

well one thing i know, this will be a good as hop! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I HAVE A HUNDRED ON IT.  THE ELCO WILL TAKE IT....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 07:07 PM~6035904
> *Everybody is entitled to their own opinion
> 
> I did not deny the lose but, once again somebody wants to hide behind a screen name and give there opinion.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 12:28 PM~6033714
> *Black Magic built it $? :biggrin:
> 
> Black Magic hauled it $? :cheesy:
> ...


the elco
tommy built it 4?? 
tommy hauled it$??
TOMMY HOPPED IT $??
JIMMY WINNING KING OF THE STREETS?? PRICELESS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 05:07 PM~6035904
> *Everybody is entitled to their own opinion
> 
> I did not deny the lose but, once again somebody wants to hide behind a screen name and give there opinion.
> ...


MAN IM GONNA LAUGH WHEN YOU FOOLS REDO YOUR REAR SUSPENSION AGAIN JUST TO TRY AND BEAT ME.....


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 07:28 PM~6036976
> *the elco
> tommy built it  4??
> tommy hauled it$??
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Its getting CRAZY AGAIN!!!!!!

      *

*Congrads on the win Jimmy with your 64. You talked the talk, and walked the walk. And to top it off, you drove your 64 right past the S.J.P.D when they came and shut down the event. :thumbsup: 

Thats what King of the Streets is all about!!*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 24 2006, 08:15 PM~6037350
> *Its getting CRAZY AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YA WHEN I SAW ALL THEM COPS I WAS ABIT WORRIED.


































































































































































THAT THE T& W CREW MIGHT GET THE ELCO IMPOUNDED SEEING THEY HAD TO PUSH IT DOWN THE STREET..I ALMOST WISH THEY WOULD HAVE WON SO WE COULD HAVE SEEN TOMMY DO SOME MORE CRUISIN WITH THE REST OF THE GUYS IN THE BACK MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN FIND A NICE HILL TO HAVE IT ON THAT WAY THEY CAN CRUISE OUT TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 10:26 PM~6037429
> *YA WHEN I SAW ALL THEM COPS I WAS ABIT WORRIED.
> THAT THE T& W CREW MIGHT GET THE ELCO IMPOUNDED SEEING THEY HAD TO PUSH IT DOWN THE STREET..I ALMOST WISH THEY WOULD HAVE WON SO WE COULD HAVE SEEN TOMMY DO SOME MORE CRUISIN WITH THE REST OF THE GUYS IN THE BACK MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN FIND A NICE HILL TO HAVE IT ON THAT WAY THEY CAN CRUISE OUT TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


the elco does run.........once you hopped you impala more then a handful you will run into issues with it also....can't tell you why they where pushing it but, i bet on the 3rd it will be driving


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 24 2006, 08:57 PM~6037662
> *the elco does run.........once you hopped you impala more then a handful you will run into issues with it also....can't tell you why they where pushing it but, i bet on the 3rd it will be driving
> *


RUNNING AND DRIVING ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS...


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Can I hit the switch on the elco ???I'll do it 4 free from the door :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HEY JIMMY WHY DOESN'T ANY PEOPLE GIVE YOU YOUR JUST DUE'S HERE YOU DRIVE YOUR SHIT IN THE HOPPING AREA IT DRIVE AND RUN'S AND YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH. JUST LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE HERE STILL DON'T BELIEVE YOU CAN COMPETE WITH THE HAYSTACK BOYS YOU HAVE GOT THE BEST OF THEM THE LAST 2 TIME AT THE SAN JO SHOW BY A COUPLE OF INCHES AND YOU OUT DID THEM AT KOS WHY SO MUCH CONFLICT.</span>


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 08:30 PM~6037000
> *MAN IM GONNA LAUGH WHEN YOU FOOLS REDO YOUR REAR SUSPENSION AGAIN JUST TO TRY AND BEAT ME.....
> *


You got it right Jimmy we are going to redo the suspension again  

We can do that at home ourselves without going to Vegas and paying for somebody else to build our cars. :0 

That's why are wins mean more to us because we earned them and did not buy the win like you did . :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 10:07 PM~6037745
> *RUNNING AND DRIVING ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS...
> *


 The Elco was built to hop not cruise and to all you whiners out there that say you cruised the Blvd in San Jo, you ain't done shit. :0 

I have done my share of cruisin and drive hopping since 1981 and have had battles in the middle of the blvd to were SJPD walked up to us a threaten to tow the cars and still kept on going.

I was apart of some of the biggest battles in San Jo againest Rio's Regal and Manuels Green Monsters Both Aztlan Imperials!!!

Those were real riders that would go home and rebuild there own cars and be back out the next night ready to go at it again. :worship:

So Jimmy when you get happy gas hopping across the parking lot doing 70" :buttkick: 

Try doing 110" like, I have done


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 09:26 PM~6037429
> *YA WHEN I SAW ALL THEM COPS I WAS ABIT WORRIED.
> THAT THE T& W CREW MIGHT GET THE ELCO IMPOUNDED SEEING THEY HAD TO PUSH IT DOWN THE STREET..I ALMOST WISH THEY WOULD HAVE WON SO WE COULD HAVE SEEN TOMMY DO SOME MORE CRUISIN WITH THE REST OF THE GUYS IN THE BACK MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN FIND A NICE HILL TO HAVE IT ON THAT WAY THEY CAN CRUISE OUT TOGETHER :biggrin:
> *


Jimmy don't worry about T&W we have connections that wish you had :banghead:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 24 2006, 10:15 PM~6037817
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HEY JIMMY WHY DOESN'T ANY PEOPLE GIVE YOU YOUR JUST DUE'S HERE YOU DRIVE YOUR SHIT IN THE HOPPING AREA IT DRIVE AND RUN'S AND YOU HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH. JUST LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE HERE STILL DON'T BELIEVE YOU CAN COMPETE WITH THE HAYSTACK BOYS YOU HAVE GOT THE BEST OF THEM THE LAST 2 TIME AT THE SAN JO SHOW BY A COUPLE OF INCHES AND YOU OUT DID THEM AT KOS WHY SO MUCH CONFLICT.</span>
> *


 I gave Jimmy his props for the win, but will see if he can do it again :dunno:


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:10 PM~6038277
> *The Elco was built to hop not cruise and to all you whiners out there that say you cruised the Blvd in San Jo, you ain't done shit.  :0
> 
> I have done my share of cruisin and drive hopping since 1981 and have had battles in the middle of the blvd to were SJPD walked up to us a threaten to tow the cars and still kept on going.
> ...


any cyrcus car can do 110 but can you drive and gas hop ?

thats a real rider, you know for all the shit talking everyone is giveing himbone i really hope he beats you


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 25 2006, 12:17 AM~6038348
> *any cyrcus car can do 110 but can you drive and gas hop ?
> 
> thats a real rider, you know for all the shit talking everyone is giveing himbone i really hope he beats you
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 24 2006, 08:28 PM~6036976
> *Homies don't charge Homies!*


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

may be one day the elco can do this


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 11:17 PM~6038348
> *any cyrcus car can do 110 but can you drive and gas hop ?
> 
> thats a real rider, you know for all the shit talking everyone is giveing himbone i really hope he beats you
> *


 110" was done gas hopping :twak: 


Jimmy why you hidding behind your new screen name? 

Why don't you have the balls to let people know who you are


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:0 THIS SHIT IS GETTIN HEAVY
THIS IS GONNA BE A MUCH ANTICIPATED HOP


> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:23 PM~6038414
> *110" was done gas hopping  :twak:
> Jimmy why you hidding behind your new screen name?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy you decide to take my Bet or are you going to switch classes at the last minute like you did at the last San Jo show? :dunno:

Double or Radical


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

8 PEOPLE READING &7 MEMBER AND 1 GUEST
knockin87, INSPIRATIONS SJ, west coast ridaz, JACK MEHOF, BAYTROKITA50, Bad Company 64, abe0027


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 11:23 PM~6038405
> *may be one day the elco can do this
> 
> 
> ...



D


U


M


B


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

now you got it right DUMB is what the elco does GO DUMB with the DOES OPEN cuz you have to push and steear ........................... :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 25 2006, 12:34 AM~6038506
> *now you got it right DUMB is what the elco does GO DUMB with the DOES OPEN cuz you have to push and steear ........................... :0
> *


***DOORS
:uh: :uh: :uh: STEEAR?

if you going to talk shit spell it right? wonder whos really going DUMB


----------



## JACK MEHOF (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 24 2006, 10:38 PM~6038543
> ****DOORS
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  STEEAR?
> 
> ...


shut the fuck up thats how you spell does open main not DOORS OPEN MAN


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 24 2006, 11:34 PM~6038506
> *now you got it right DUMB is what the elco does GO DUMB with the DOES OPEN cuz you have to push and steear ........................... :0
> *



Remember this  


















You are going to have the same look after the hop on Sept 3rd


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JACK MEHOF_@Aug 25 2006, 12:41 AM~6038560
> *shut the fuck up thats how you spell does open main not DOORS OPEN MAN
> *


I'm not going to drop to your dumb ass level ....


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jimmy's ready to gas hop :uh:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bad Company 64, lowlow1964, eastbay68, BAYTROKITA50, StreetLow_Girl, poppa68_KI_4life


Hey were did jimmy go :tears:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bad Company 64, Twotonz, eastbay68, JACK MEHOF, lowlow1964


Hey everybody Jimmy's back :worship:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Bad Company 64, BigRob84, Twotonz, lowlow1964


Jimmy went nite nite  

He has to go to work tomorrow so he can support his car :happysad: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: huuuhh huuhh funy


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Aug 25 2006, 12:12 AM~6038790
> *:biggrin:  huuuhh huuhh funy
> *


Now this is what's funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DIP N 72 Posted on: Yesterday, 01:11 AM 


New Member



IM FINA TAKE THA TRIKE WIT THA


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:10 PM~6038277
> *The Elco was built to hop not cruise and to all you whiners out there that say you cruised the Blvd in San Jo, you ain't done shit.  :0
> 
> I have done my share of cruisin and drive hopping since 1981 and have had battles in the middle of the blvd to were SJPD walked up to us a threaten to tow the cars and still kept on going.
> ...


That no bullshit 110" gas hopping more that once-crazy fucker


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Jimmy not too dog you but we had 64z hitin in the 70z over ten years ago single pump running fenner stone heads :0


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

shit i thot dude wit tha helment was funny. 
y iz me taken ma trike funny? :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 24 2006, 11:57 PM~6039002
> *That no bullshit 110" gas hopping more that once-crazy fucker
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

OK TOMMY HERES A REALITY CHECK ITS 2:14 AM JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON THE 64. I RUN MY OWN COMPANY SO I AINT GOT NO BOSS TO CRY TOO. I AINT SCURED , NEVER HVE BEEN NEVER WILL BE. AS FAR AS ME RUNNING FROM YOU IN SAN JO LAST MONTH OR WHENEVER THATS THE PAST AND OHH YA I WAS LOCKED UP AT 30'' AND STILL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOU WITH YOUR 36" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS AND IF THATS THE CASE WHY DID YOU ENTER THE DOUBLE PUMP TRYING FOR AN EASY WIN?????CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THAT RATTY ASS ELCO CAN BARELY CLIMB ON THE TRAILER LET ALONE HIT THE STREET 98SHARK EVEN POSTED THE RULES ON THE SAM'S TOPIC JUST FOR YOU.. THINK AGAIN HOOMEBOY. YOU WANT TO POST PIC OF MY FAT ASS SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU GUYS ARE ALL BUDDY BUDDY WHEN WE ARE IN FRONT OF EACHOTHER AND AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR MOUTH. TAKE THE LOSS HOMEBOY THATS ALL IT IS, DAM IT WASNT EVEN YOUR CAR.... SINCE THIS SHIT HAS GOTTEN SO SERIOUS 
FUCK YOU 
FUCK PAULY
FUCK 1LOWSUV WHO EVER HE IS
AND FUCK WHOEVER ELSE HAS SHIT AGAINST ME... 
GO WORK ON THAT ELCO TILL NEXT WEEK. MAKE IT THE GREATEST CIRCUS CAR SAN JO HAS EVER SEEN, I HOPE IT STANDS UP FOR ALL THE SHIT YOU BEEN TALKIN..BUT NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO WE ALL KNOW YOU AINT ON MY LEVEL AND THAT IS WHAT REALLY PISSES YOU OFF ISNT IT????? SHIT CHECK THE NEW LRM SAYS RIGHT THERE "JIM'S 64 IS A CLEAN HOPPER AND A REAL CROWD FAVORITE"..I NEVER TOOK IT PERSONAL WHEN YOU BEAT ME IN MONTEREY OR TENNYSON SO WHY YOU ALL BUTT HURT THAT I CAUGHT YOU AT KING OF THE STREETS?? FEEL SET UP?? I HOPE SO.... DOES THE MONEY MEAN SHIT TO ME?? OBVIOUSLY NOT IM IN THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT, IF I WAS CONCERNED ABOUT MONEY I WOULD HAVE BUILT A G BODY, IF YOUR GONNA DO IT DO IT RIGHT FULL CHROME-DRIVEABLE-REAL LOLO 64 IMPALA SS. SO AGAIN HAVE FUN REWORKIN THE ELCO FOR THE NEXT WEEK , AND AS FAR AS WHAT CLASS IM GONNA HOP IN YOULL FIND OUT ON SUNDAY THE THIRD JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF YOU GOT ANY QUESTIONS OR PROBLEMS YOU GOT MY NUMBER REMEMBER LAST WEEK YOU WERE BLOWING UP MY PHONE TO LET ME KNOW WHERE THE HOP WAS SO. BY THE WAY YOU GUYS SURE TOOK OFF AS SOON AS THE HOP WAS OVER??? ALITTLER BUTTHURT????? DIDNT EVEN SEE YOU ON THE STRIP????? I GUESS THATS A REALLLL HOPPER THOUGHT ALL SHOW NO GO. IM STILL DOIN BOTH.................AND IF ANYONE ELSE WANTS TO TALK TO ME PERSONALLY HIT ME UP THE KING OF THE STREETS 415 250 1809


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:57 PM~6038676
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bad Company 64, Twotonz, eastbay68, JACK MEHOF, lowlow1964
> Hey everybody Jimmy's back  :worship:
> *


ILL PUT THE TITLE TO MY 64 HARDTOP 64 CONVERTIBLE, 97 TAHOE, 2004 DODGE RAM, AND MY TRAILER, PLUS WHATEVER IS IN MY BANK ACCOUNT THAT JACK MEHOF AINT ME SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR HERO'S HOMEBOY...I AINT GOT NO REASON TO HIDE......SOMEONE DO AN IP CHECK IF YOU GOT THE BALLS TO PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS TOMMY....... SHIT DOGGGGG WHAT KINDA COULOGNE YOU WEARING????? SMELLS LIKE JEALOUSY YOU PLAYA HATIN ASS MOUTHAFUCKA


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 01:48 AM~6039540
> * FUCK PAULY
> *


 :dunno: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:29 PM~6038459
> *D
> U
> M
> ...


WHATS DUMB??? THE FACT NO ONE IS PUSHIN THE BACK OF THE CAR????????


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 03:48 AM~6039540
> *OK TOMMY HERES A REALITY CHECK ITS 2:14 AM JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON THE 64. I RUN MY OWN COMPANY SO I AINT GOT NO BOSS TO CRY TOO.    I AINT SCURED , NEVER HVE BEEN NEVER WILL BE.  AS FAR AS ME RUNNING FROM YOU IN SAN JO LAST MONTH OR WHENEVER THATS THE PAST AND OHH YA I WAS LOCKED UP AT 30'' AND STILL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOU WITH YOUR 36" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS AND IF THATS THE CASE WHY DID YOU ENTER THE DOUBLE PUMP TRYING FOR AN EASY WIN?????CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THAT RATTY ASS ELCO CAN BARELY CLIMB ON THE TRAILER LET ALONE HIT THE STREET 98SHARK EVEN POSTED THE RULES ON THE SAM'S TOPIC JUST FOR YOU..  THINK AGAIN HOOMEBOY. YOU WANT TO POST PIC OF MY FAT ASS SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU GUYS ARE ALL BUDDY BUDDY WHEN WE ARE IN  FRONT OF EACHOTHER AND AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR MOUTH. TAKE THE LOSS HOMEBOY THATS ALL IT IS, DAM IT WASNT EVEN YOUR CAR.... SINCE THIS SHIT HAS GOTTEN SO SERIOUS
> FUCK YOU
> FUCK PAULY
> ...


wow u done fucked up !!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 04:48 AM~6039540
> *OK TOMMY HERES A REALITY CHECK ITS 2:14 AM JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON THE 64. I RUN MY OWN COMPANY SO I AINT GOT NO BOSS TO CRY TOO.    I AINT SCURED , NEVER HVE BEEN NEVER WILL BE.  AS FAR AS ME RUNNING FROM YOU IN SAN JO LAST MONTH OR WHENEVER THATS THE PAST AND OHH YA I WAS LOCKED UP AT 30'' AND STILL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOU WITH YOUR 36" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS AND IF THATS THE CASE WHY DID YOU ENTER THE DOUBLE PUMP TRYING FOR AN EASY WIN?????CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THAT RATTY ASS ELCO CAN BARELY CLIMB ON THE TRAILER LET ALONE HIT THE STREET 98SHARK EVEN POSTED THE RULES ON THE SAM'S TOPIC JUST FOR YOU..  THINK AGAIN HOOMEBOY. YOU WANT TO POST PIC OF MY FAT ASS SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU GUYS ARE ALL BUDDY BUDDY WHEN WE ARE IN  FRONT OF EACHOTHER AND AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR MOUTH. TAKE THE LOSS HOMEBOY THATS ALL IT IS, DAM IT WASNT EVEN YOUR CAR.... SINCE THIS SHIT HAS GOTTEN SO SERIOUS
> FUCK YOU
> FUCK PAULY
> ...


why pauly jimmy....whats he said on here to you.....


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 02:58 AM~6039552
> *ILL PUT THE TITLE TO MY 64 HARDTOP 64 CONVERTIBLE, 97 TAHOE, 2004 DODGE RAM, AND MY TRAILER, PLUS WHATEVER IS IN MY BANK ACCOUNT THAT JACK MEHOF AINT ME SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR HERO'S HOMEBOY...I AINT GOT NO REASON TO HIDE......SOMEONE DO AN IP CHECK IF YOU GOT THE BALLS TO PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS TOMMY.......  SHIT DOGGGGG WHAT KINDA COULOGNE YOU WEARING????? SMELLS LIKE JEALOUSY YOU PLAYA HATIN ASS MOUTHAFUCKA
> *



I take that bet. all I have is .52 cents,a piece of bubblegum and a paper clip :biggrin: 

Himbone your 64 was tight. the 64 rear end and suspension was fucken bad bro and quick question what kind of drive line u have is it telescopic or a 2 piece


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 03:48 AM~6039540
> *OK TOMMY HERES A REALITY CHECK ITS 2:14 AM JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON THE 64. I RUN MY OWN COMPANY SO I AINT GOT NO BOSS TO CRY TOO.    I AINT SCURED , NEVER HVE BEEN NEVER WILL BE.  AS FAR AS ME RUNNING FROM YOU IN SAN JO LAST MONTH OR WHENEVER THATS THE PAST AND OHH YA I WAS LOCKED UP AT 30'' AND STILL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOU WITH YOUR 36" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS AND IF THATS THE CASE WHY DID YOU ENTER THE DOUBLE PUMP TRYING FOR AN EASY WIN?????CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THAT RATTY ASS ELCO CAN BARELY CLIMB ON THE TRAILER LET ALONE HIT THE STREET 98SHARK EVEN POSTED THE RULES ON THE SAM'S TOPIC JUST FOR YOU..  THINK AGAIN HOOMEBOY. YOU WANT TO POST PIC OF MY FAT ASS SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU GUYS ARE ALL BUDDY BUDDY WHEN WE ARE IN  FRONT OF EACHOTHER AND AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR MOUTH. TAKE THE LOSS HOMEBOY THATS ALL IT IS, DAM IT WASNT EVEN YOUR CAR.... SINCE THIS SHIT HAS GOTTEN SO SERIOUS
> FUCK YOU
> FUCK PAULY
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 25 2006, 03:48 AM~6039540
> *OK TOMMY HERES A REALITY CHECK ITS 2:14 AM JUST GOT HOME FROM WORKIN ON THE 64. I RUN MY OWN COMPANY SO I AINT GOT NO BOSS TO CRY TOO.    I AINT SCURED , NEVER HVE BEEN NEVER WILL BE.  AS FAR AS ME RUNNING FROM YOU IN SAN JO LAST MONTH OR WHENEVER THATS THE PAST AND OHH YA I WAS LOCKED UP AT 30'' AND STILL HOPPED HIGHER THAN YOU WITH YOUR 36" TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS AND IF THATS THE CASE WHY DID YOU ENTER THE DOUBLE PUMP TRYING FOR AN EASY WIN?????CAUSE WE ALL KNOW THAT RATTY ASS ELCO CAN BARELY CLIMB ON THE TRAILER LET ALONE HIT THE STREET 98SHARK EVEN POSTED THE RULES ON THE SAM'S TOPIC JUST FOR YOU..  THINK AGAIN HOOMEBOY. YOU WANT TO POST PIC OF MY FAT ASS SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE.... ITS FUNNY HOW YOU GUYS ARE ALL BUDDY BUDDY WHEN WE ARE IN  FRONT OF EACHOTHER AND AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME ALL YOU DO IS RUN YOUR MOUTH. TAKE THE LOSS HOMEBOY THATS ALL IT IS, DAM IT WASNT EVEN YOUR CAR.... SINCE THIS SHIT HAS GOTTEN SO SERIOUS
> FUCK YOU
> FUCK PAULY
> ...


Ok Jimmy,I would have stayed out of it but you posted this lame ass shit so know Im in it.
1st off,YOU ARE NOT ON T&W'S level,you are still a new booty in this shit,you was BARLEY in the 40's LAST YEAR(if that)with your 4.I saw you trying to gas hop on Santa Clara street barly in the 30's last year.and YES I have had a 64 SS,FULL Chrome undies,FULLY WRAPPED and powder coated fram 44" moon roof,TPI engin etc.
Where have YOU been the last 10 years?I know Toms been all over the WEST COAST with his rides putting it down.
I dont have a issue with you,and I even helped keep shit cool,ESPECIALY when it could have got REAL ugly on Saturday,but we trying to make it fun.But to be a nobady and come and diss SOMEBODYS,shit can get ugly for you in San Jo REAL QUICC.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FUCK ME HUH JIMMY!!!!!!! *WE'LL SEE...........*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

all rite fucker this shit is get out of hand ..kep it rated PG ..play nice :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't make me call your momas :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

u know what would suck if there gonna be drama at the streetlow show , there goes the show for san jo fairgrounds Again

take it to the street :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 25 2006, 02:32 PM~6043202
> *u know what would suck if there gonna be drama at the streetlow show , there goes the show for san jo fairgrounds Again
> 
> take it to the street :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

knockin 87 whats crackin, so we allready for tommorow if theres anything i can help you with let big popa know.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Aug 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6043643
> *knockin 87 whats crackin, so we allready for tommorow if theres anything i can help you with let big popa know.
> *


NOT REALLY POP, WE PRETTY MUCH GOT EVERTHING DONE
SEE YOU MANANA POPS


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Aug 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6043643
> *knockin 87 whats crackin, so we allready for tommorow if theres anything i can help you with let big popa know.
> *


YOUR GRANDSON SAID HE WANTS YOU TO BUY HIM AN ADEX DUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 25 2006, 02:42 PM~6043699
> *YOUR GRANDSON SAID HE WANTS YOU TO BUY HIM AN ADEX DUMP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2006, 10:31 AM~6040937
> *all rite fucker this shit is get out of hand ..kep it rated PG ..play nice :biggrin:
> *



Is this PG enough?

Enjoy!
____________
LITTLE JIMMY (by someone else) The name has been changed to protect the innocent.
_____________________________________________________________________________

A teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little Jimmy.

He replies, "None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot."

The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking."

Then Little JIMMY says, "I have a question for YOU. There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream:
One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of the ice cream.

Which one is married?"

The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, "Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone."

To which Little Jimmy replied, "The correct answer is 'the one with the wedding ring on," but I like your thinking."
* * * *

LITTLE JIMMY ON MATH (Part 2)

Little Jimmy returns from school and says he got an F in arithmetic.

"Why?" asks the father?

"The teacher asked 'How much is 2x3,'" I said "6", replied JIMMY.

"But that's right!" says his dad.

"Yeah, but then she asked me "How much is 3x2?'"

"What's the f...... difference?" asks the father.

"That's what I said!" 
* * * *

LITTLE JIMMY ON ENGLISH

Little Jimmy goes to school and the teacher says, "Today we are going to learn multi-syllable words, class. Does anybody have an example of a multi-syllable word?" 

Little Jimmy says "Mas-tur-bate."

Miss Rogers smiles and says, "Wow, little JIMMY, that's a mouthful."

Little Jimmy says, "No, Miss Rogers, you're thinking of a blowjob."
* * * *

LITTLE JIMMY ON GRAMMAR

Little Jimmy was sitting in class one day. All of a sudden, he needed to go to the bathroom. He yelled out, "Miss Jones, I need to take a piss!!"

The teacher replied, 'Now, Jimmy, that is NOT the proper word to use in this situation. The correct word you want to use is 'urinate.' Please use the word 'ur-i-nate' in a sentence correctly, and I will allow you to go."

Little Jimmy, thinks for a bit, and then says, "You're an eight, but if you had bigger boobs, you'd be a TEN!"
* * * *


LITTLE JIMMY ON GRAMMAR (Part 2) 

One day, during lessons on proper grammar, the teacher asked for a show of hands from those who could use the word "beautiful" in the same sentence twice.

First, she called on little Suzie, who responded with, "My father bought my mother a beautiful dress and she looked beautiful in it."

"Very good, Suzie," replied the teacher. She then called on little Michael. "My mommy planned a beautiful banquet and it turned out beautifully."

She said, "Excellent, Michael!" Then the teacher reluctantly called on Little Jimmy. "Last night at the dinner table, my sister told my father that she was pregnant, and he said 'Beautiful, just f...... beautiful!'"
* * * *

LITTLE JIMMY ON GETTING OLDER

Little Jimmy was sitting on a park bench munching on one candy bar after another. After the 6th one, a man on the bench across from him said, "Son, you know eating all that candy isn't good for you. It will give you acne, rot
your teeth, and make you fat."

Little Jimmy replied, "My grandfather lived to be 107 years old."

The man asked, "Did your grandfather eat 6 candy bars at a time?" Little Jimmy answered, "No, he minded his own f....... business."


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 25 2006, 06:09 PM~6043860
> *Is this PG enough?
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6043202
> *u know what would suck if there gonna be drama at the streetlow show , there goes the show for san jo fairgrounds Again
> 
> take it to the street :biggrin:
> *



Ain't nothing going to happen, to blow the SAN JO show!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 25 2006, 06:25 PM~6043931
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


sup che


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm calling the mods to delete is topic :around:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 25 2006, 04:27 PM~6043939
> *sup che
> *


Wow what's up with the mad faces, what I do.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2006, 04:33 PM~6043963
> *I'm calling the mods to delete is topic :around:
> *


ARE YOU A MOD ? MOD HOPPER............. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 25 2006, 06:34 PM~6043968
> *Wow what's up with the mad faces, what I do.
> *


thizzle face ,learned it from your boy regalking... :biggrin:


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2006, 04:33 PM~6043963
> *I'm calling the mods to delete is topic :around:
> *





Here's to your mods


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

are those your boobies betterhalf


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 25 2006, 05:06 PM~6044100
> *are those your boobies betterhalf
> *



Not yet  working on it :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 25 2006, 04:48 PM~6044025
> *thizzle face ,learned it from your boy regalking... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That guy is a fool


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 25 2006, 07:16 PM~6044139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That guy is a fool
> *


69 cutlass with the bucket seats.....lol


na i talked to him on the phone and his a koo vato...


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 24 2006, 01:08 AM~6031012
> *well if you want to look at it that way, black magic took 1st, and t&w took second!
> *


Thats what I said, never denied the loss...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 25 2006, 04:18 PM~6043910
> *Ain't nothing going to happen, to blow the SAN JO show!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


if you guys are gonna smack each other around, im getting a ringside seat and popcorn.. :biggrin: 
but for real though, dont.. it took alot to get a show in san jo and we want to keep doing it.
leave the drama at home 

:buttkick:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 25 2006, 10:49 PM~6045602
> *if you guys are gonna smack each other around, im getting a ringside seat and popcorn..  :biggrin:
> but for real though, dont.. it took alot to get a show in san jo and we want to keep doing it.
> leave the drama at home
> ...


*X2!!!! *


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6043202
> *u know what would suck if there gonna be drama at the streetlow show , there goes the show for san jo fairgrounds Again
> 
> take it to the street :biggrin:
> *


*X2, AMEN* :angel:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 25 2006, 05:18 PM~6044145
> *69 cutlass with the bucket seats.....lol
> na i talked to him on the phone and his a koo vato...
> *


That I will say about that guy, he keeps it's intresting with the shit he comes up with. Over half the time he's messing around, but likes the reaction he gets in return. One day he told me that he was gonna have 13's in the front with some 20's in the back to keep everyone happy. :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 26 2006, 11:07 AM~6047275
> *That I will say about that guy, he keeps it's intresting with the shit he comes up with.  Over half the time he's messing around, but likes the reaction he gets in return.  One day he told me that he was gonna have 13's in the front with some 20's in the back to keep everyone happy.  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 25 2006, 03:18 PM~6043910
> *Ain't nothing going to happen, to blow the SAN JO show!!!  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


i know i was just playing, anything i say on here most the time i just play or joke around


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Come on fellas, ITS JUST A CAR HOP!! :dunno: :dunno: *

*like the song says, "somebodys got to win, somebodys got to loose and somebodys got TO SING THE BLUES..

I HOPE YOU GUYS DONT TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL, THATS JUST PLAN HIGH SCHOOL SHIT. YOU BOTH HAVE CRAZY TALENT AND RESPECT ON THE STREETS!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

So may the best man & car win, and that SHOULD BE THAT. :thumbsup: *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 26 2006, 01:14 PM~6048039
> *Come on fellas, ITS JUST A CAR HOP!!  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> like the song says, "somebodys got to win, somebodys got to loose and somebodys got TO SING THE BLUES..
> ...


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

There's going to always be someone that doesnt know how to loose or win.Its a good competitive sport, that everybody in it deserves respect.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i know , its just a car going up and down


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 26 2006, 03:00 PM~6048806
> *i know , its just a car going up and down
> *



but this time Himbone stayed up and everyone else stay down :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

dam im not gon say nathen but i hope nun go rong at streetlow show,ay but that aint coo disrespectn pauly like that evn if it iz on tha internet bs levl homie jus fuct up. :angry: :uh: :uh: 

im just sayn wat i think about tis sichuatoin aint tryn 2 get involvd in this inernet shit :uh:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

To many people are getting all pumped up about this shit it's just to hopper talking a little shit to each other pumpin up the hop thownin some money on it to make it worth it for the winner ..everyone needs to chill sit back and enjoy the hopppers go at it for some cash and braging rites


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

AS FAR AS ME AND MY CLUB GO THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER, I WOULD HATE FOR ANYTHING NEGATIVE TO COME OF THAT FOR ALL OF THE BAY. IF YOU ALL GO BACK THESE TOPICS SEEM TO GET PRETTY HEATED ABOUT THIS TIME BEFORE EACH BIG SHOW. SO BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO HOPS, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SUNDAY, AND IF I WIN !ST ROUNDS ON ME AT THE CLOSET BAR AFTER THE SHOW...WHOEVER WANTS TO SHOW UP


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey everybody

I want to set the record straight!

I have been reading the comments posted and have received a few calls from friends and too many people are taking things the wrong way and they are taking things Jimmy and I are posting on here way too serious.

The post that Jimmy and I have posted on the KOS topic are all in fun and we are just trying to hype up the hop at the Sept 3rd show. We did this in the past for the Tennyson show as you all recall with no confrontations.

At this time Jimmy and I are part of the few that compete here in the Bay area and would like to hype up the Hopping sence in the Bay, so that others my get interested and get involved more.

I would just like to let everybody know that there not going to be any problems or fights at any shows or hoppong events between Jimmy and I nor either with are TEAMS.


So people relax and come to the show and watch Jimmy's 64 and Bert's Elco compete with each other, to see who has the Best hopper in the Bay that day on Sept 3rd 

Who knows we both might lose to a up and coming newbie or a OG coming out of retirement? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 26 2006, 11:45 PM~6051076
> *Hey everybody
> 
> I want to set the record straight!
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 26 2006, 11:45 PM~6051076
> *Hey everybody
> 
> I want to set the record straight!
> ...


Well said.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

YEA..WHAT "MODHOPPER, HIMBONE & BADCOMPANY64" SAID!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MY SIGNATURE IN "GREEN "SAYS WHAT WE ALL IN THE HOPPING GAME BELIEVE IN........


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Aug 25 2006, 01:52 AM~6039279
> *shit i thot dude wit tha helment was funny.
> y iz me taken ma trike funny?  :uh:
> *


I did not mean no disrespect to you :nono: 

I just thought it was funny the way you type, I have 2 teens that type the same way


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Aug 27 2006, 04:35 AM~6051781
> *I did not mean no disrespect to you :nono:
> 
> I just thought it was funny the way you type, I have 2 teens that type the same way
> *


tom your showing your age...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 26 2006, 11:20 PM~6050936
> *AS FAR AS ME AND MY CLUB GO THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS WHAT SO EVER, I WOULD HATE FOR ANYTHING NEGATIVE TO COME OF THAT FOR ALL OF THE BAY. IF YOU ALL GO BACK THESE TOPICS SEEM TO GET PRETTY HEATED ABOUT THIS TIME BEFORE EACH BIG SHOW.  SO BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO HOPS, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SUNDAY,  AND IF I WIN !ST ROUNDS ON ME AT THE CLOSET BAR AFTER THE SHOW...WHOEVER WANTS TO SHOW UP
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*WHAT !!!! NO MORE DRAMA, SO NOBODY WANTS TO READ OR POST ON THIS TOPIC ANY MORE........... :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao*:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 28 2006, 03:08 PM~6060690
> *WHAT !!!! NO MORE DRAMA, SO NOBODY WANTS TO READ OR POST ON THIS TOPIC ANY MORE........... :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*It was getting a little to CRAZY!!!!!!!
    *

*You know all it takes is an outsider to pick a side, then show hes down for that side and, YOU GUESSED IT, SHIT KICKS OFF!!!!!!


The sticks in the pit are going to settle this!!! Good Luck to all that enter, and may the best man & car win. :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6061379
> *It was getting a little to CRAZY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OUTSIDERS THAT THINK SH*T'S GETTING CRAZY SHOULD STAY ON THEIR OWN SIDE AND SOMETIMES NOT BELIEVE EVERYTHING THEY READ........

FUNNY HOW PEOPLE WOULD THINK GROWN MEN LIKE US WOULD F*CK UP A GOOD SHOW... REMEMBER THIS IS OUR LIFESTYLE AND WE LIVE IT TO OUR FULLEST, WIN OR LOSE.........


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 28 2006, 05:35 PM~6061562
> *
> FUNNY HOW PEOPLE WOULD THINK GROWN MEN LIKE US WOULD F*CK UP A GOOD SHOW... REMEMBER THIS IS OUR LIFESTYLE AND WE LIVE IT TO OUR FULLEST, WIN OR LOSE.........
> *



you are the man pauly :worship: lol

you going to be there saturday evening for the "activities"?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2006, 12:00 AM~6070570
> *you are the man pauly  :worship:  lol
> 
> you going to be there saturday evening for the "activities"?
> *


LOL @ :worship:


----------

